# Great Lakes Racers Club "2004/2005"



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*The other thread was getting too long, and too full, so we've decided to start a new one. Please try and keep all your posts RC related if you would. Somehow or another, we always end up with too much needless junk.

Thanks in advance!
John*


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John, could you put the offical schedule up


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> John, could you put the official schedule up


Sure thing!!

Wednesday evenings:. "Open Practice" from 6:00pm to 9:00pm

Friday evenings:........ "Oval Racing" doors open at 5:30pm (3 heats + Main)

Saturdays:............... "On-Road Racing" doors open at 9:00am, 1st race at 11:30am

Saturday evenings:... "Stadium Racing" sign-up starts at 4:00pm 1st race at 5:30pm


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

cool and thanks for the new thread :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

so do u want me to change the flyer and print more out  :roll:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

David, don't you have any home work to do.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I hope we have a big turnout this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Oh sure... Just when I figure out how to get to the OLD thread on a regular basis, Johnny Boy goes and starts a new one!!! :jest:  :devil:


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

*Practice*



John Warner said:


> Sure thing!!
> 
> Wednesday evenings:. "Open Practice" from 6:00pm to 9:00pm
> 
> ...


Is this practice schedule set in stone? I personally think it is a bummer. 3 hours of practice with sedans and trucks sharing the track is not really enough time. Is there atleast any way to extend the time to more than 3 hours. Just seems like alot of time will be wasted switching the tracks around. If there is anything I can do to help let me know I would be willing to do whatever it takes unless it is out of your control.
Jesse


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

If I remember right we practiced with trucks without jumps so we didn't have to switch back and forth. Right John?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

That sounds like a good idea until we get enough people participating in the practice program to warrant two seperate nights


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

More participation = more practice nights!


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

I amputtin the truck together now,I'll be there on saturday!With my buddy eric.Just waitin on a few more parts an it will be set.I was wondering,I didnt record any of my set up from last year,What are you guys running for shock oil in the t4's with the stock springs?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

knapster said:


> David, don't you have any home work to do.



me homework u must be joking im a genius i get r done in school
:jest: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

why did u delete it knapster


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

anther one right in a row dang


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Has anybody heard from Dan Baldus lately?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

saw him saturday.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

David Washburn said:


> anther one right in a row dang


Genius, another is spelled _*another*_ not anther.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> saw him saturday.


Any idea if he'll be racing this season?

Also..... I think your bananna's ringing.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

He said he didnt want to bother with Road coarse, but i forget what he said about running oval.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

knapster said:


> Genius, another is spelled _*another*_ not anther.


I know that was'nt RC related but I could'nt pass it up.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Gerald will be there Friday evening, maybe he's talked to him.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

John Warner said:


> ...* Somehow or another, we always end up with too much needless junk.*
> 
> *Thanks in advance!*
> *John*


You mean things like:
John - You've got a PM!
Fred - You've got one, too.
etc., etc, etc. :freak:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

kevinm said:


> You mean things like:
> John - You've got a PM!
> Fred - You've got one, too.
> etc., etc, etc. :freak:


Yeah, or deer hunting, hammers, stealing, blah... blah... blah!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

When I look at the race schedules posted by both G.R. tracks, I think that both are making a mistake. The past has shown that Grand Rapids apparently doesn't have enough racers to support 2 tracks doing the same kind of racing on the same day (and same time). Here's my 2 cents worth:

Assuming Lansing races with the same schedule as past years, most of the state's oval racers will go there on friday night (and get home in the wee hours of saturday). The only time you could hope to lure oval racers from other parts of the state is sunday.

As for road racing, a few of the G.R. crowd went to Lansing last year, but many didn't (apparently too far to drive?). It makes sense to me for someone to run touring cars on sunday for those who don't want to go to Lansing.

You can argue all you want about who has tradition, or who got their deal together first, but I really think you should work together to come up with schedules that minimize the conflicts. Flip a coin, arm-wrestle, do rock-paper-scissors, whatever, just don't do a Hatfield-McCoy feud like last time.

OK, so that was more like 10 cents worth.


----------



## teamductape (Nov 29, 2002)

hey mike that sounds good to me i'll dig through my parts and get a 19t ready


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Yeah, or deer hunting, hammers, stealing, blah... blah... blah!



My hammer posts were a direct result of huntin posts.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

knapster said:


> I know that was'nt RC related but I could'nt pass it up.



it's ok i misspelled one word, i'm human i'm allowed to make a mistake every now and then
:freak: :freak:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> it's ok i misspelled one word, i'm human i'm allowed to make a mistake every now and then
> :freak:


Yeah I'll agree with that.. but you make more than one every now and then.... :thumbsup: :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

kevinm said:


> When I look at the race schedules posted by both G.R. tracks, I think that both are making a mistake. The past has shown that Grand Rapids apparently doesn't have enough racers to support 2 tracks doing the same kind of racing on the same day (and same time). Here's my 2 cents worth:
> 
> Assuming Lansing races with the same schedule as past years, most of the state's oval racers will go there on friday night (and get home in the wee hours of saturday). The only time you could hope to lure oval racers from other parts of the state is sunday.
> 
> ...


Kevin, I agree something needs to be done. Tony give me a call anytime if you want to work it out. Thanks, Fred.


----------



## grhobby (Oct 11, 2004)

Can someone bring some corrected fliers up to the store? Also a map would be awesome. I will have a mapquest one on the web site later today.. 

J


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey grhobby dude,

I emailed you that stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John and Dave please check your PM's Thanks.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

got it thanks


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Sounds like my charge might be takin a crap.If I turn the amps up on a charge it starts to make a loud high piched buzzing noise and then a few minutes later it stops charging with a error message that says input voltage to high.I turn the amprage down to 5.5 amps from 6 and it wont do it.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mike, are you coming out for a little practice tomorrow night?


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

bustedparts said:


> Sounds like my charge might be takin a crap.If I turn the amps up on a charge it starts to make a loud high piched buzzing noise and then a few minutes later it stops charging with a error message that says input voltage to high.I turn the amprage down to 5.5 amps from 6 and it wont do it.


Rich, maybe your batteries need a little "refresh".

If you have a discharge tray, let the battery pack on it for 5 minutes, let it sit for an hour and try to charge it again. I know I did that on some 3000's to use for tools and it worked...
If you don't have a discharge tray, then try to charge the battery one cell by one cell (or a couple or 3 at a time if your charger doesn't go down to one cell) for let's say 5 minutes. Then discharge the whole pack and charge it again after an hour of rest... (FYI, one night of rest after discharging gives the best results on my old packs...)

Hope this helps...
See you saturday night !
Mike


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

knapster said:


> Mike, are you coming out for a little practice tomorrow night?


Mike who? Me ?
I wish I could Fred, but I really don't think I can make it.  
I'm pretty busy at work right now, and I still have "little" things to do for the wedding preparation...

I'll be there saturday though...:thumbsup:
Mike (Champ)


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Lets see, John, Jesse, AJ, Fred, and Andrew. If we can get you out to the track we could have a sporting good time.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, anybody else coming to play?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Bad MoJo (Hastings Mike)

You should stop by the track sometime if you get the chance.
After all, we live in the same little town. We might know each other!
Maybe even Pat Clement may be stopping by.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

knapster said:


> Lets see, John, Jesse, AJ, Fred, and Andrew. If we can get you out to the track we could have a sporting good time.


I agree with that Fred!!! I might be more available in November... Then you will have to watch your spot in the A-main... 'cause I'm coming at you... LOL 
Well, that part we'll see, but for sure I will try to come for practice middle of November...

Have fun...
Mike (Champ)


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Anybody got a decent ESC for sale?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Fred,

Did you find another ESC? I hope you do so you can race stadium with us. Either that or you can borrow the one out of your sedan. :thumbsup: 

See ya saturday! :wave: 

-Dustin K. :dude:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Dustin, if I can find one to replace my non-working Novak, I'll give Fred's extra one back. Actually, I'll give it back to him anytime he wants it. After all, it's his!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

What happend to your Novak?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Beats me, one minute it worked, the next minute it didn't!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I felt bad for fred when the ESC in his truck caught of fire.  That would suck.  Hopefully Novak will replace it for him. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Has anyone talked to Mr. Clean lately?  I hope he comes and races with us. I heard he got a croch rocket,.......now thats hard to picture. :jest:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Bad MoJo (Hastings Mike)
> 
> You should stop by the track sometime if you get the chance.
> After all, we live in the same little town. We might know each other!
> Maybe even Pat Clement may be stopping by.


Holy Crapola! Is Pat still around?! Last I saw of him he was... Um, nevermind...   :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I see Johnny Boy lurking about... :devil: :tongue:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Dustin said:


> Has anyone talked to Mr. Clean lately?  I hope he comes and races with us. *I heard he got a croch rocket*,.......now thats hard to picture. :jest:


Well, uhhhh.... yeah sorta! :dude: 
.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yep, Pat and his "new" wife are still around. I see him every couple of weeks.
.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I am *NOT* touching that...


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John,I have a extra esc it works but I wont say it a good one.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

At the moment, I'm using Fred's spare Cyclone, it works good just as long
as I don't want to stop in a hurry because it doesn't have brakes!!

I'd like to give it back to him so he can get either his truck or circle car ready.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

The one I have has reverse for ya but no brakes and its on the big side.But if you want you can use it untill you get somthing else.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

jman i hope that we get a big truck turn out this saturday also in body interested in running truck oval on friday with me :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Jason aka Team duct tape you have a Pm thanks  :wave:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

John, PM me and let me know how much you want to spend. I have a used Tekin G-10 Pro for sale.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

what are so good about those like some of the features they have i've been looking at them but u get much more from someone who has used it


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Well not sure if you were talking to me fred, but I might actually be able to make it out there tomorrow! I got that buggy goin pretty fair.. I even bought some foam tires for it.. guess what tho, I got home, put the on the buggy, ran about a 3rd of a pack on them and three of the six spokes broke on them.. So I am trying to devise a glueing method to keep them straight.. Just my luck.. :-(


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

David, Not sure if you are asking about the G-10, but here it is if you are.

The main difference I have found in use is that are smooooth. I have found that Novak's are not as smooth and are harder on motors. I would compare the throttle control to the LRP ESCs.

They have adjustable Drag Brakes, Brake intensity, Throttle, Neutral, Power Band, Dual Current Limiters with timer and user replaceable wires. During adjustment you get instant feedback, you push the button to change a sitting and the LED moves on the 0-100 scale to let you know what the present setting is as you press the button.

While some may say the G-10 is too big, they really aren't much (if any) bigger then the Novak Cyclones or LRP IPC ESCs. The G-10 is bigger then the newer Novak and LRP "mini" ESCs but there is a reason for this.The mini ESCs have 6 or 7 FETS in them. The G-10 has 20!!! More FETS means lower resistance, more effecency, lower heat and more durability.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Mike....

Use contact cement to glue them on the wheels. But after you put the cement on the tire, soak them in lacquer for about 30 seconds, them mount them to the wheels. This will give you the time to move the tire around before it sets.

This is what I'm told anyway.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

um...i think he bought preglued foams and the rims broke John.
lol...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I assumed he glued them because he wrote....


> "So I am trying to devise a glueing method to keep them straight"


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

> ran about a 3rd of a pack on them and three of the six spokes broke on them.. So I am trying to devise a glueing method to keep them straight


That explains it a bit better.

lol


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Mike....
> 
> Use contact cement to glue them on the wheels. But after you put the cement on the tire, soak them in lacquer for about 30 seconds, them mount them to the wheels. This will give you the time to move the tire around before it sets.
> 
> This is what I'm told anyway.


2 seconds!in the laquer thinner. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

2 seconds..... my bad!


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

John Warner said:


> 2 seconds..... my bad!


Just keep your hands to your self! :jest:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea the same might apply for u jason :jest: :jest:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hankster said:


> David, Not sure if you are asking about the G-10, but here it is if you are.
> 
> The main difference I have found in use is that are smooooth. I have found that Novak's are not as smooth and are harder on motors. I would compare the throttle control to the LRP ESCs.
> 
> ...




thanks for the info im sry i didn't qoute u when i asked, but thanks again :wave: :wave:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Heh John even though that was totaly oppsite of what I needed to know, thanks for the Info! :thumbsup: Yeah steven was right, the cheap rims broke on me.. Anyone care to know where I got them? Riders.. Hey david ask Jason if he could mount some rear Buggy foams for me, and how much that would cost.. Thanks..


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Heh you know what I find quite Ironic? John Warner has more post's on hobby talk than Hankster does...


----------



## grhobby (Oct 11, 2004)

Guys just a note this is what we have up on our web site for the club, if you guys have a actual site let me know the addy so I can put a link to it there.. 

J

http://www.grhobbyworld.com/glrc.html


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John is just that awsome.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Blueskid said:


> Heh you know what I find quite Ironic? John Warner has more post's on hobby talk than Hankster does...



yea but i bet john is on hobbytalk more often to talk not to run it
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> yea but i bet john is on hobbytalk more often to talk not to run it
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Nahh I think John just runs his mouth more ! :devil:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea true :jest: but he has to post to do that :jest: just joking with u john :thumbsup:


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

is there some way practicecan start around 4:00?

i get out of work at 3:00 and i need to be home by 9:00.

also could there maybe be practice on sunday?

i would like to keep working at the store on saturdays before cleveland, but if racing is only on sat. i do not want to have to drive to lansing if i do not have to.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Blueskid said:


> Heh John even though that was totaly oppsite of what I needed to know, thanks for the Info! :thumbsup: Yeah steven was right, the cheap rims broke on me.. Anyone care to know where I got them? Riders.. Hey david ask Jason if he could mount some rear Buggy foams for me, and how much that would cost.. Thanks..


Shure,I get $3 per set to mount and true. :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

lokks like he already got it


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i see u jason busch :jest: :jest: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Now David, is that RC related? :jest: 

Hey Jimmie,

Are you racing stadium this weekend? You should. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Check out team losi's new stuff: http://teamlosi.com/

I wonder if a couple of those could compete with the TC4. :devil:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey David,

If you let me use some shoe goo to put my batts together I will give you that bottle of 100wt shock oil that I never opened. :thumbsup: :devil:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Hey David,
> 
> If you let me use some shoe goo to put my batts together I will give you that bottle of 100wt shock oil that I never opened. :thumbsup: :devil:



I thought I Sold u a tube of Shoe Goo the other day?

Ofcoarse, I also THOUGHT I sold u 14 battery bars.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

nope i was there he put both of those back and went to busch for a better deal even with the discount :jest: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Anyone seen the 2.4 Ghz module and receiver out now?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> nope i was there he put both of those back and went to busch for a better deal even with the discount :jest: :thumbsup:


Yeah, about that,

I showed Jason what I was going to buy and he said he would give me a better deal with better bars.......so, obviously I chose his route. But thanks anyway Stewart. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I see Mr. Warner lurking in the shadows.   :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

hyena boy said:


> is there some way practice can start around 4:00?
> 
> i get out of work at 3:00 and i need to be home by 9:00.
> 
> ...


Jeff, if there is any way I can be at the track earlier I will post it the night before. Why do you have to be home at 9:00?
We are starting with one night of practice and the reason for this is to try and get the participation leval up. It's just not worth it if two or three people show up to have two nights of practice. More people = more practice = more practice nights.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Yeah, about that,
> 
> I showed Jason what I was going to buy and he said he would give me a better deal with better bars.......so, obviously I chose his route. But thanks anyway Stewart.




sssssuuuuuurrrrrrreeeee<(sure) dustin that is what they all say :jest: :jest: :thumbsup:


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Well Mike,It worked.I got a tray from my buddy and trayed the batterys twice for each pack.I charged them and then put them in the tray.The tray said to leave them in for 3 hours so I did.I'll tell yha what,3 packs came up to 3600 mah snd peaked at 8.988 volts and one peaked at 3803 mah @ 9.062v.All I got to say is that's amazing!They went from 2900,3100 to 3600.The only thing I am worryed about is the peak voltage.Does that sound about right?Well my truck is ready other than ball cups.They should be here befor saturday.Erics truck is ready.He has that new gtx esc.Its like 1/2 the size of my gt7,it pretty sweet.We were running it around the store and it seems pretty quick,It shold be he gets the pick of the motors when they come in,same with the batteryes!LOL.I am totaly pumped for the weekend!:devil:


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

bustedparts said:


> Well Mike,It worked.I got a tray from my buddy and trayed the batterys twice for each pack.I charged them and then put them in the tray.The tray said to leave them in for 3 hours so I did.I'll tell yha what,3 packs came up to 3600 mah snd peaked at 8.988 volts and one peaked at 3803 mah @ 9.062v.All I got to say is that's amazing!They went from 2900,3100 to 3600.The only thing I am worryed about is the peak voltage.Does that sound about right?Well my truck is ready other than ball cups.They should be here befor saturday.Erics truck is ready.He has that new gtx esc.Its like 1/2 the size of my gt7,it pretty sweet.We were running it around the store and it seems pretty quick,It shold be he gets the pick of the motors when they come in,same with the batteryes!LOL.I am totaly pumped for the weekend!:devil:


Glad it worked for you Rich.
Now that they are all charging to high capacity, you can turn up the amps ! Peak voltage will follow... Give them some times to really come back to life...
I'll see you saturday buddy.

Mike


----------



## Heyblayze (Jan 19, 2004)

I'll try to use good language as to not get "edited"
It is sad what has happend to G.R. racing, for those of you who have only been racing here for a few years, don't start to flame me on this.
Just four years ago, you could go to a club race in the weeks leading up to Cleavland and find yourself sitting next to Barry Baker, Brian Kinwald, John Orr, Dave Spashett, Billy Easton, just to name a few. This has and will not happen now. Grand Rapids is going backwards as far as racing goes, from high end, high competition racing, to I do this just for fun, dont be so serious racing, which you can do in your basement. 

TERRY ROTT FOR PRESIDENT 

Sean Bain

:wave:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Sean, havent seen u in a whiiile.


----------



## Heyblayze (Jan 19, 2004)

Sorry, posted this on the "other" thread, figured Id put it here too :devil:


----------



## Heyblayze (Jan 19, 2004)

Whats up Steve, been doin lots of other stuff this summer, goin indoor for sure though


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

sweet. See-ya around.


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Mike that was charging them at 5.5 amps.I cant go any higher with the charger cause it has a problem.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey Sean, I have'nt see you in a while. See ya around!!

Fred.


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

My opinon on practice participation is not to have it just on one day. You guys must some how make the track more available to your members. You for sure will get more participation. If your not open or available don't expect much participation. With the schedule the way it stand I'll do the best to support.


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Do any of you folks run a oneway in your electric sedans indoors?
Thanks,
Ted


----------



## Heyblayze (Jan 19, 2004)

No, way to much traction


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

:thumbsup: 










TEKIN G-10 Pro + ESC: Tekin's latest version of the G-10 Pro! The PLUS version offers better protection from glitches when using super low turn motors and updated software for more rip and zip!


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

JimRuninit said:


> My opinon on practice participation is not to have it just on one day. You guys must some how make the track more available to your members. You for sure will get more participation. If your not open or available don't expect much participation. With the schedule the way it stand I'll do the best to support.



I agree 100% :thumbsup:


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm hoping to make it to the track Saturday


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, me too!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Well boys and girls I got my TC3 all ready to rock n roll for the most part.. I still gota get some indoor tires.. and I gota decide what to do with my electronics.. I'm thinking the sedan is a better place for the brushless.. It's neat to cat walk down the straight with the truck, but it's just a bit much I think.. I think i'm gona just go back to stock truck.. That track is more of a stock track..


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

then your not to brave then lol blueskid


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

crashmaster said:


> then your not to brave then lol blueskid



Brave enough to win the Tuck A-main last saturday with the brushless! :thumbsup:


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

lol at that


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Anyone out there got a elec buggy they might think about running on the carpet?


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

crashmaster said:


> then your not to brave then lol blueskid


No, I think he doesn't like the idea of using a whisk broom to pick up his truck. :devil:


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

1 moer day~!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> Anyone out there got a elec buggy they might think about running on the carpet?


Mike,I know someone thats is thinking about runing a buggy .He is going to try and come check out the track this weekend and he all so said he was bring a few friends :thumbsup: I wont be there this weekend to meet them .I well be out of town agian this weekend :drunk: .Then next week I can come play  and help. I still havent had time to run anything not even praitice.I still have to go up north and drain my water at the cabin.Think I will have to go do that the weekend of the 30th.Then I can play with my toy cars all I want and help work the track so John can play some .Have nothing planed untill xmass.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

cool i can't wait for this weekend :jest: :wave: :wave:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

grhobby said:


> Guys just a note this is what we have up on our web site for the club, if you guys have a actual site let me know the addy so I can put a link to it there..
> 
> J
> 
> http://www.grhobbyworld.com/glrc.html


 Jeff,Thanks for the link and page for the club info:thumbsup: Ed


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Heyblayze said:


> I'll try to use good language as to not get "edited"
> It is sad what has happend to G.R. racing, for those of you who have only been racing here for a few years, don't start to flame me on this.
> Just four years ago, you could go to a club race in the weeks leading up to Cleavland and find yourself sitting next to Barry Baker, Brian Kinwald, John Orr, Dave Spashett, Billy Easton, just to name a few. This has and will not happen now. Grand Rapids is going backwards as far as racing goes, from high end, high competition racing, to I do this just for fun, dont be so serious racing, which you can do in your basement.
> 
> Sean Bain


Sean,
It is sad that the only thing you have to post here is about bashing GLRC.

Maybe we just don't have the same values. I value friendship and relationship with other racers (and it is hard to get that driving your car alone in your basement...). GLRC is bringing me this and it is a great club.:thumbsup: 

It looks like you value high end competition racing, and nothing else. That's fine with me... (even if I think you are missing the most wonderfull thing in life...) Your choice of living... I respect that...
Hope you are successfull in high end competition racing and happy with that... Otherwise it looks like you are not gaining anything from the hobby... And that's even more sad than "GR going backwards as far as racing goes"...

Anyway, bring on your stuff and some "good other drivers" in GR and show us what you can do... we will see if competition is high enough for you here...

Mike


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Wheeeeeeeeew!!!  ....................NEVER EVER, open tire compound in your room when the windows are all closed. :lol: I just learned that the hard way.

Now my room smells like pepermint. :jest:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Mike Champ said:


> Sean,
> ...............Anyway, bring on your stuff and some "good other drivers" in GR and show us what you can do... we will see if competition is high enough for you here..............
> 
> Mike



I agree. Bring your stuff this weekend Sean and we will see how you do. :dude:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

hyena boy said:


> is there some way practicecan start around 4:00?
> 
> i get out of work at 3:00 and i need to be home by 9:00.
> 
> ...


Jeff I can make it there by 4 PM on practice days if that would help you but Fred would have to be there by 5:45 to take over so I can get my kids to chuch for youth group, I will talk to Fred this weekend and let ya know if this will be a do-able thing  :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Mike Champ said:


> Sean,
> It is sad that the only thing you have to post here is about bashing GLRC.
> 
> Maybe we just don't have the same values. *I value friendship and relationship with other racers (and it is hard to get that driving your car alone in your basement...)*. GLRC is bringing me this and it is a great club.:thumbsup: ...........
> ...



Right on BROTHER!!!! I couldn't have said it any better myself! 
Yeah I would like to see someone out the kicking my butt.. After all Mike is haveing a hard enough time doing it himself hehe :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

That was so much fun last weekend.. I was 2 sec in front of Mike, and Mike was 2 sec in front of Jesse.. I'd say that's pretty close competition.. Weather that's "High end Competition" or not, I'm not sure... We'll just have to have a "good, in the right direction driver" come show us...


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> That was so much fun last weekend.. I was 2 sec in front of Mike, and Mike was 2 sec in front of Jesse.. I'd say that's pretty close competition.. Weather that's "High end Competition" or not, I'm not sure... We'll just have to have a "good, in the right direction driver" come show us...


Yeah, that was a cool race !!!
And I will put (old) foam tires on this WE... :devil: :thumbsup: 

Mike


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Man i caint wait!!! I get a whole day of racing tomarrow sedan in the morning and stadium all night SAWEEET!!! Ill be sporting a new lid on my stadium trck to. what time does sedan start by the way? well maybe ill stop up at the track tonight and check out the oval see ya all tomarrow. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

who likes GREENDAY"S new song american idiot, if u have never seen it here it is

http://launch.yahoo.com/artist/default.asp?artistID=1010787




ROCK ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :jest: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

here jimmie (jimruninit) i dedicat just lose it to you here it is 


http://launch.yahoo.com/artist/default.asp?artistID=1037847 :jest: :jest: :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

if either of those videos^ dont load first just click the reload thing in the paragraph


----------



## Heyblayze (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi, I didn't come on here saying " I'm better than all you guys". Im not trying to bash racers, Im just a guy who misses the good ol days, I get all misty eyed


----------



## Heyblayze (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh and guys, the "right direction" is clockwise for roadcourse


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Dustin said:


> Wheeeeeeeeew!!!  ....................NEVER EVER, open tire compound in your room when the windows are all closed. :lol: I just learned that the hard way.
> 
> Now my room smells like pepermint. :jest:


I've got one better... A few years ago, Dave Woellper and me were pitting in a small room and kept the paragon next to the power supply for the chargers... The nice WARM power supply. Needless to say, after a few hours of that all we could do was laugh. Ask Johnny Boy, I'm sure he'll tell ya what we were like!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Heyblayze said:


> Hi, I didn't come on here saying " I'm better than all you guys". Im not trying to bash racers, Im just a guy who misses the good ol days, I get all misty eyed


I can't really explain what happened over the last few years, but I do know that we are trying to get back to those "good ole days". Everybody misses the days of the Cleveland warmups when we did have guys like Spashet and Kinwald (who me then 4 year old daughter kindly referred to as "that little boy"!). I know I do.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Heyblayze said:


> Oh and guys, the "right direction" is clockwise for roadcourse



we haven't been running counterclockwise


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Ok,what time does sigh up start and what time does racing start?And is there anyone out there that has a blue set of rpm ball cups for sale for tomarow???I got the grey hd ball cups and they fit super loose.The ones I ordered wont be in till monday.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

for trucks sign up is at 4:30 and racing is at 6:00 and yes i got a set or two for sale come see me at the track and i will get them for you. My name is david washburn (as u can see by my sn) i sit by jason busch. see ya there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> who likes GREENDAY"S new song american idiot, if u have never seen it here it is
> 
> http://launch.yahoo.com/artist/default.asp?artistID=1010787
> 
> ...


I LOVE that song,....and hope to buy the CD soon. But I will _*not*_ buy it if it is against America. I can't figure out their message.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

The good ol' days you say? Yeah, even at my age I remember them!
Shoot, I even remember when Exelby stepped on Josh's prototype car
and then Josh went over and..... oh, never mind that part! LoL!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Ah, I see Mr Warner has risen from the ashes! :jest:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yep, but he still doesn't have a voice YET!!!
It's been almost a week now, and I'm almost
done with the medicine the Dr's gave me to
make me all better!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey John,

Did you get those new membership cards made?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

yep, and their quite stylish might I add!

But not as nice as I think the new tee-shirts will be.
.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Cool! :thumbsup: :hat: I will probebly be at the track early tomorrow with Washburn, Busch, Clifford, and .............someone else. :jest:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

When are you going to have T-shirts made? I will definatley buy one. :thumbsup: I also think we should make decals.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Decals are already ordered, and should be done within a week.

The shirts will be about two weeks before they're ready.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Cool,

Now I just gotta find an empty space on my body for'em.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

They fit perfect, and look great across the top of the windshield.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Back on page 1, I added a poll about practice days.
And might I remind you, this is ONLY a poll.

Thank you for taking the time to let us know your preferances.

John


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

wow alot has happened since i last was on 3 hours ago will put me down for a tee shirt or seven cause i want one


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

David Washburn said:


> for trucks sign up is at 4:30 and racing is at 6:00 and yes i got a set or two for sale come see me at the track and i will get them for you. My name is david washburn (as u can see by my sn) i sit by jason busch. see ya there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Sweet!I'll be there around 4


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

10-4 john :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

bustedparts said:


> Sweet!I'll be there around 4


see ya there in 16 hours and 5 minutes
:jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

I just got done charging up 2 of my packs and one of them peaked out at 3902 mah @ 9.021 volts.Thats just crazy!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

bustedparts said:


> I just got done charging up 2 of my packs and one of them peaked out at 3902 mah @ 9.021 volts.Thats just crazy!


WOW wanna work on some of my packs tomarrow
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> see ya there in 16 hours and 5 minutes
> :jest: :jest: :jest:


thats gunna look real dumb tomarrow.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> thats gunna look real dumb tomarrow.



why did i mess up on my math or somthing :jest: :jest:


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

I'll probly charge up a few tomarow,Ill let yha see the live numbers.I dont know whay there doing it and I have no clue how there going to perform.We'll se tomarow.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

bustedparts said:


> I'll probly charge up a few tomarow,Ill let yha see the live numbers.I dont know whay there doing it and I have no clue how there going to perform.We'll se tomarow.



true true i guess u can only hope they perform as good as the numbers are
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> why did i mess up on my math or somthing :jest: :jest:


...nvm...


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> ...nvm...



no u got to tell me know what did i do this time 
:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Mr. Washburn Sir:

ThanX! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hey bustedparts did u see anything wrong with my post that steven said was gonna look stupid


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

your welcome john warner sir


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

He said that because when tomorrow gets here, the time will look dumb.
Time is relative, all things are possible in time except the past of course.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

nicely put but if u look at the time of the post it wont look stupid though :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

well looks like if i wanna be good a rested for tomarrow, and not falling to sleep on the drivers stand, i better get to bed nighty nighty everyone


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey you have a PM


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

NO, you have a PM!


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

This message has been deleted by Phat Dakota.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Some little tweetybird told me something Very interesting about a few things tonight, and it wasn't about that guy who tried to run across 28th street and didn't exactly make it, what a mess that was.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Mike Champ said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phat Dakota*
> _Hey you have a PM_
> 
> ...













or would







describe it better?


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm not even gona ask Andy...


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Ahhh,the games we play


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

andy get some rest take 2 asprin and call me in the morning :jest: :jest:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Andy!..........Last call! :jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

ring ring ring ring ring :jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Had a great time with you guys tonight. I got second in the B-main. :thumbsup: The only thing that bugs me is that I was like 2 seconds away from the A-Main.  But Mr. Champ one the A-Main with his T3 :thumbsup:. Pretty good considering I'm one of the only 2 or 3 racers with Losi's.



-Dustin K.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Dustin said:


> Had a great time with you guys tonight. I got second in the B-main. :thumbsup: The only thing that bugs me is that I was like 2 seconds away from the A-Main.  But Mr. Champ one the A-Main with his T3 .Pretty good considering I'm one of the only 2 or 3 racers with Losi's.
> 
> 
> 
> -Dustin K.



Nice job Dustin!!!! Glad to see you guys enjoyed yourselves, soon Ill be Joining you guys and you wont be able to hog all the stadium fun to yourselves


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Here's todays on-road results.
It sure was nice seeing some of the "old" faces back once again!

*"Great Lakes Racers Club" Indoor 04'*​10-16-2004​

*Best Heat Lap/Time for SEDAN STOCK: 
TJ Postma with 29/5:04.88*

*-- SEDAN STOCK - A Main -- * 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 29 5:07.75 TJ Postma 
2 4 18 3:14.26 Gordon Klungle 
3 5 5 4:48.59 Ben VanDoorn 

*Best Heat Lap/Time for SEDAN PRO-STOCK: 
Chuck Lonergan with 36/5:04.97*

*-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - A Main -- * 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 37 5:03.82 Chuck Lonergan 
2 4 36 5:04.35 Larry Oppenhuizen 
3 6 35 5:02.00 Jesse Holman 
4 3 9 1:23.35 John Warner 

*-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - B Main -- * 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 5 35 5:08.63 Fred Knapp 
2 1 33 5:03.27 Jeff Hirdes 
3 6 33 5:07.66 Andrew Knapp 
4 7 32 5:07.14 Eric Kelly 

*-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - C Main -- * 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 33 5:04.16 AJ Warner 
2 5 31 5:02.79 Michael Robertson 
3 7 31 5:06.83 Tim Postma 

*Best Heat Lap/Time for 12TH SCALE: 
Tom Heys with 56/8:01.69*

*-- 12TH SCALE - A Main -- * 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 56 8:02.40 Tom Heys


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey grhobby guy,

I will try and get those parts #'s to you sometime tomorrow. :thumbsup: 

-Dustin K.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I didn't stay till the end of stadium, but here's what the mains looked like when I left at 9:00pm....

*Truck Rubber - B Main*
Don Schondelmayer
Crashmaster
Todd DeKraker
Nick Strait

*Truck Rubber - A Main*
Troy DeBruyn
Tom Thomas
Kendall Nykamp
Jim York
Stan Strait

*Truck ProStock - C Main*
Rich Winkelman
Jeff Gilbert
David Washburn
Erik
Clifford Seid

*Truck ProStock - B Main*
Dustin Koster
Jason Veldkamp
Fred Knapp
Eric Katt
Jason Busch

*Truck ProStock - A Main*
Mike Champrenault
Jesse Ramey
Jesse Holman
Mike Howe
Andrew Knapp


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

:hat: :hat: :hat:


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Yha i had a blast tonight! I a kickin around the idea of getting a brushless set up for the t4 but I am not sure.I think I and going to get the handling done and get the driver in shape befor I get the truck to go any faster.The though of pullin whellies of the back straight is cool though!Hey were can i get some putnum brushes at???Thanks for the great time tonight guys,I am sure there will be many more to come!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Glad you had fun Rich, that's what we're here for. And don't forget.....
We'll be having our Grand Re-Opening soon. Stay tuned!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

http://www.putnampropulsion.com/


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

and ill join the club!!!!!!!!!!!


This message has been deleted by David Washburn


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Here's todays Truck results.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

and ill join the club!!!!!!!!!!!! 


This message has been deleted by David Washburn


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Here's todays Truck results.


 "Great Lakes Racers Club" Indoor 04' 10-16-2004

Best Heat Lap/Time for TRUCK RUBBER: 
Troy DeBruyn with 20/5:08.54

* -- TRUCK RUBBER - A Main -- * 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 8 20 5:02.39 Jim York 
2 1 20 5:04.70 Stan Strait 
3 4 20 5:09.99 Troy DeBruyn 
4 5 20 5:11.19 Tom Thomas 
5 6 19 5:03.01 Kendall Nykamp 

* -- TRUCK RUBBER - B Main --* 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 7 19 5:06.88 Crashmaster 
2 6 19 5:08.83 Don Schondelmayer 
3 1 18 5:13.87 Todd Dekraker 
4 9 17 5:17.97 Nick Strait 

Best Heat Lap/Time for TRUCK PRO-STOCK: 
Mike Champ with 22/5:03.46

* -- TRUCK PRO-STOCK - A Main -- * 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 7 23 5:02.32 Mike Champ 
2 5 22 5:12.63 Mike Howe 
3 4 20 5:01.11 Jesse Ramey 
4 1 20 5:11.57 Jesse Holman 
5 6 19 5:10.99 Andrew Knapp 
*
-- TRUCK PRO-STOCK - B Main -- * 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 5 20 5:10.73 Jason Veldkamp 
2 4 19 5:17.77 Dustin Koster 
3 1 18 5:04.88 Eric Katt 
4 7 18 5:06.42 Jason Busch 
5 6 18 5:10.51 Fred Knapp 

* -- TRUCK PRO-STOCK - C Main -- * 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 8 19 5:08.03 Erik 
2 9 18 5:04.38 Rick Winkelman 
3 1 17 5:13.01 David Washburn 
4 3 11 2:45.48 Jeff Gilbert 
5 6 3 0:47.16 Clifford


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Boy I also had a frustrating blast today!!!!! Many thanks to Pete G. for spending about 2 hours working with me on my skate board and helping to turn it into something that kinda resembled a TC3. 

Thanks a million!!!!!!!!  :wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

David Washburn said:


> and ill join the club!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kewl! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Well I had a lot of fun tonight.. I had a couple really bad runs and almost didn't make the A-main.. I tryed something new kinda.. I didn't touch my truck the whole night.. I made all my changes in my mind/driving.. It took a bit to get used to.. but it was a pretty cool challange.. I'm proud of my 2nd place finish in the A-main.. :thumbsup: Mike was just way too fast tonight.. I can say one thing for sure now.. I will have a stock motor next weekend.. Brushless is just way too much..


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

bustedparts said:


> Yha i had a blast tonight! *I a kickin around the idea of getting a brushless set up for the t4* but I am not sure.I think I and going to get the handling done and get the driver in shape befor I get the truck to go any faster.The though of pullin whellies of the back straight is cool though!Hey were can i get some putnum brushes at???Thanks for the great time tonight guys,I am sure there will be many more to come!



Hey rich, sure it's cool to cat walk the straight, but, I can say from experince.. It's NOT WORTH IT!!! hehe.. I'm putting the brushless back in the sedan.. It's just way too much for the size of the track indoor.. I'd be faster with a more driveable car.. you can't turn with the front wheels in the air :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Heh just think Mike.. after getting used to that crazy brushless, then goin back to stock.. it's gona seem so easy to drive!! I just might be fast!


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Blueskid said:


> Hey rich, sure it's cool to cat walk the straight, but, I can say from experince.. It's NOT WORTH IT!!! hehe.. I'm putting the brushless back in the sedan.. It's just way too much for the size of the track indoor.. I'd be faster with a more driveable car.. you can't turn with the front wheels in the air :thumbsup:


It makes throttle control a big issue,I think we will get faster with time. :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea i agree once i adjusted my slipper so it wont cat walk, i got faster then i turned down the speed to 70% which also made me alittle faster :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

I wouldnt try to adjust the slipper out to keep it from wheeling.Your going to burn up the slipper.Adjust the throttle exp or your end point.That will slow yha down!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I just want to take a minute and thank everyone who participated in this weeks racing program and everyone who who helped in making it happen.
Special thanks to Alex Knapp for running the computer and calling the races,
nice job! 
I really enjoyed the on-road portion of this weekend program and the power house line-up of racers we had. I can't wait until next Saturday,
Fred Knapp.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

bustedparts said:


> I wouldnt try to adjust the slipper out to keep it from wheeling.Your going to burn up the slipper.Adjust the throttle exp or your end point.That will slow yha down!




even with the end point at 50% it still catwalked so i set it for 70% and loosened the slipper a wee bit not enough to burn it up though :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

:thumbsup:  :wave:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

AHHHH just got outa bed about a half hour ago feels good to sleep in sometimes, David let me know how those projects you and your dad are working on for the club are progressing when you find out things about them.

Think ill go down to the track and do some housekeeping today and get the next section of carpet layed down to start getting out the wrinkles so our play area will be even bigger next week. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/guest...o&invite=XEw2Y77Y5U7On8CkoQyh&shareName=Photo


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Cooter said:


> ..........Think ill go down to the track and do some housekeeping today and get the next section of carpet layed down to start getting out the wrinkles so our play area will be even bigger next week. :thumbsup: :wave:


Awsome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Jimmie! :wave: 

How come you didn't make it last night?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok, 

Log off when I say hi.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i would to if i was him lol :jest: :jest: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow..........funny.........you should be a comedian.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i know im funny ain't I :jest: :jest: 


well my screw kit is on its way you can come over and drool at it when i get it :jest:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Heyblayze said:


> Hey Fred, got your TC4 yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cant Wait!!!


Sean, I'm going to have to wait on that one.
I hope to see you at the track soon. As you can see we had some good racing this weekend. Also I talked with Apl Head and He will be out to the track on the 23rd, next Saturday.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

This message has been deleted by Dustin K.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i thought i remember u saying that on this thread


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

This message has been deleted by David Washburn


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> i thought i remember u saying that on this thread


Yeah, me too. I think it was one of the ones you deleted.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

This message has been deleted by Dustin K.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

This message has been deleted by David Washburn


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

This message has been deleted by Dustin K.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

are we gonna have the same track this weekend or a new one


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> are we gonna have the same track this weekend or a new one


I would preffer to have the same track for at least a month at a time, but with oval running on Fridays when they reset the track it may turn out a little different.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

why then u get you pretty much know who is gonna be the fastest ( if they have no problems) with a new track each week then it is a fair shot for the a main win


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

bustedparts said:


> Hey were can i get some putnam brushes at???


Rich,
RC4less.com is where you can find them. The Blue's are really good on the com with a lot of power/torque, and the green's will give you all the power you want (lot's of rpm in the binary)!

I've been running blue's since last year and I am still on the same 1st hand-out motor from Cleveland 2004!

Hey John,
Will you have some kind of deal on motors this year again at Cleveland? Like the new "binary base" ROAR legal Trinity stock motor ? If so, I want one...
Let us know,

Mike


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> Heh just think Mike.. after getting used to that crazy brushless, then goin back to stock.. it's gona seem so easy to drive!! I just *might* be fast!


Yeah Mike,
Let me think about it... :dude: jk 

Have a good 2 weeks racing without me guys... It's all yours...
Then I should be back racing sedan and Truck on November 6th...

Mike


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

ok we'll see u when u get back


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> why then u get you pretty much know who is gonna be the fastest ( if they have no problems) with a new track each week then it is a fair shot for the a main win


Yeah.................well racers were talking about keeping it the same for a month so drivers did not have to keep changing there setups. That is if you were listening to what they were saying when we were getting the building ready.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Mike Champ said:


> Yeah Mike,
> Let me think about it... jk
> 
> Have a good 2 weeks racing without me guys... It's all yours...
> ...


Have a great wedding!! :wave: :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

this message has been deleted


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Message Deleted


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

this message has been deleted


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Message Deleted


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

nvm your not worth it


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Exactly.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Dustin said:


> Yeah.................well racers were talking about keeping it the same for a month so drivers did not have to keep changing there setups. That is if you were listening to what they were saying when we were getting the building ready.


Dustin, you are right, that is what we were saying, that having the same for a couple of weeks can be good so people can see if they are improving on the same layout and can compare their time from one week to another...

BUT, I don't think the reason is because you don't want to change your setup from one week to another. Basically, you will do only minor adjustements to your setup, whatever the track layout is. I will say, I setup my truck for indoor and that's it. Then I will adjust the gearing (that's for sure), and might just change eventually ride height, and very rarely battery position (if some jumps are trouble and that's it) !!!

*The more you mess with your setup, the less you know how to drive your car (unless you are a very good driver)... Find one that is fine, and keep it... Learning how to drive our own car, I can assure you, is the way to make our truck follow the track...*

Actually from my setup last week running rubber tires, and this week running foams, the only change I did was adding the sway bar in the front to remove some steering. And I think my setup was alright...

I will recommend that you try to find a setup that is fine for a good compromise b/w Handling and Jumping, and then just play with your gearing...

Only my $0.02 of course...
Mike


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Dustin said:


> Have a great wedding!! :wave: :thumbsup: :hat:


Thanks Dustin,
Have a great time racing at GLRC !


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I have a good setup also. The only thing I usually change if the track changes is my gearing or steering trim.

I agree 100%


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Heyblayze said:


> Hi, I didn't come on here saying " I'm better than all you guys". Im not trying to bash racers, Im just a guy who misses the good ol days, I get all misty eyed


Sean,
If the only reason you were kind of sounded desappointed in your posts is because you are missing the old days, then I apologize that I replied "strongly" to what I thought was an attack to GLRC.

The club is looking really great this year, and it seems like there is some good drivers in the sedans crowd : Chuck Lonergan, Larry Oppenhuizen, Jesse Holman, John Warner, Fred Knapp...
These guys will keep me out of the A-main for sure...
Well, at least I know what I'm shooting for... lol

So, come on and join the crowd, I'm sure you will have plenty of competition in GLRC...

Hope to see you soon at our club for fun and competitive racing ! :thumbsup: 

Mike


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah,

Come on down and race. The track is awsome. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

David Washburn said:


> are we gonna have the same track this weekend or a new one


It's now 12 feet longer. 40' X 84'


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea i read about that on the oval thread


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Also... ALL new membership cards are printed, laminated and ready for delivery!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

cool so is practice still only on wednesday


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*Tentatively we'll be having our 8th GRAND OPENING the weekend of October 30th.
There will be prizes, coupons, raffles and much more!*


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

knapster said:


> I just want to take a minute and thank everyone who participated in this weeks racing program and everyone who who helped in making it happen.
> Special thanks to Alex Knapp for running the computer and calling the races,
> nice job!


Yep, that was a nice Job Alex. Thanks !
Also, thanks to Steven who did a nice job too running some races !

Keep up the good work guys... :thumbsup: 

Thanks again,
Mike
(BTW, we were done at 10pm and that was nice too...)


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

its been deleted


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

John Warner said:


> We'll be having our GRAND Re-opening the weekend of October 30th.
> There will be prizes, coupons, raffles and much more!


I see. You don't want me to be there for the prices...
You know I can't make it that day... That's fine... The reason I'm gone is worth it...

BUT, I'll still be back (the 6th...) later on!!!

Have fun guys !
Mike


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Well i am still working on my set up.But I might be thinking that it could be my rear tires.Not much tration in the rear.But it seemed to handle a little better when I put some neg exp to the stearing.Once I get the stering rack fixed and get the fronts retrued it might be alright.Hey jason,how much for those tires that you put on the rims,I am talking a mounted and trued price,readly to go.Thanks


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Have fun on your big day mike!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

And night!!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea congrats to ya mike and the best of wishes to ya


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey Mike..... don't forget to bring us some pictures!!!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

definitly mike we need some pics


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Sounds like you guys had a Great weekend of racing:thumbsup: I can come play this weekend.Glad to hear you are geting better John.I am going to get some power to the other pit tables this week.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Hey Mike..... don't forget to bring us some pictures!!!


You mean pics of the mountain in the background and the lake in the foreground with the turning leaves on the trees.
No problem John... I'll take pictures for you...

OK, OK, I'll make sure I'll bring some pictures, so you can see the bride...
But aren't we supposed to keep that thread RC related guys? LOL


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea but i think it was worth it to get off of the topic


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

John Warner said:


> And night!!


You bet !!! lol
Mike


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

calm down mike LOL


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

It is RC related, sorta..... after all, because of you getting married, we won't have you there racing with us. So, as a trade off, you'll need to bring pictures of you and the new bride as your "written excuse" for being absent! LoL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

David Washburn said:


> yea but i think it was worth it to get off of the topic


Agree !!!


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

I think your right mike,I am going to change the front ride height.I bet yha that will make it less squirly in the corners.I also fixed my stearing rack problems.One of the bushings was to thick.Fixed it and now i have bind free stearing!Cant wait for next weekend!


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

John Warner said:


> It is RC related, sorta..... after all, because of you getting married, we won't have you there racing with us. So, as a trade off, you'll need to bring pictures of you and the new bride as your "written excuse" for being absent! LoL!!!!!!!!!


You are right John... (for once...lol)
I won't come racing unless I have some pictures. How does it sound to you ?
She might even come at the track soon to try to understand why I enjoy so much this hobby... So, you will have to behave (sp?) John !!!

I'll keep you posted on that...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Huuummmmm...... now that's a toughie!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

So far, here's the results on the practice poll at page #1.

Add Sunday (during the day) 
Blueskid, Dustin, knapster, Mike Champ, S.Stew, John Warner, teamductape 7 58.33% 

Add Monday evening 
fatboylosi 1 9.09% 

Go back to Tuesday & Thursday evenings 
David Washburn, J FAST, JimRuninit, wreckscuba 4 36.36%


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John,You have a PM . Now on another note what tires in sedan have you guys been running?I have a set of purples now.I just put the sedan back together.Now I have to start on the truck.Ed


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

wreckscuba said:


> John,You have a PM . Now on another note what tires in sedan have you guys been running?I have a set of purples now.I just put the sedan back together.Now I have to start on the truck.Ed


double pink, double pink/orange.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

So, Another week of Stockless class racing or what?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea, except all those motors in that class were stock motors


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

David Washburn check your PM's I made a small mistake on the pm you asked for the changes I made are on the new PM, Thanks Tim :thumbsup:


----------



## troy debruyn (Dec 29, 2002)

David Washburn said:


> yea, except all those motors in that class were stock motors


"Modified" stock?


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

S.Stew said:


> So, Another week of Stockless class racing or what?


There was about 4 or 5 brushless trucks running out there last weekend.And yes the brushless are way faster,but try to drive one.I am going to stick with the brushed motor.And yes its stock!


----------



## Nolan31 (Jul 7, 2003)

Chad and I would like to Thank Everyone for coming out to WOOR. The season went by way to fast . We hope to see everyone in the Spring of 2005. We plan on working on a schedule for next season during this winter and post it early so everone knows ahead of time when the big races are. I will see you indoors I just bought a mini-t


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Nolan31 said:


> Chad and I would like to Thank Everyone for coming out to WOOR. The season went by way to fast . We hope to see everyone in the Spring of 2005. We plan on working on a schedule for next season during this winter and post it early so everone knows ahead of time when the big races are. I will see you indoors *I just bought a mini-t*



Heh what a waste of monye :thumbsup: the new associated mini truck will be out mid november.. I'm waiting for one of those! Also nolan you should get a 1/10 scale truck and come join us! 

Also thank you and chad for haveing a such a cool track to race at this season. I had a lot of fun out there the few times I made it that way.. The cash race was by far my high light of the outdoor season! Nice job!


----------



## Nolan31 (Jul 7, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> Heh what a waste of monye :thumbsup: the new associated mini truck will be out mid november.. I'm waiting for one of those! Also nolan you should get a 1/10 scale truck and come join us!
> 
> Also thank you and chad for haveing a such a cool track to race at this season. I had a lot of fun out there the few times I made it that way.. The cash race was by far my high light of the outdoor season! Nice job!


I've was going to get one but they bumped them back to December and have heard they are having problems with the drive line. I bought my mini used and it came with a mod motor and extra parts could not beat the $


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

troy debruyn said:


> "Modified" stock?



no as far as i know all of those motors were how we took them out of the package 
:jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

bustedparts said:


> There was about 4 or 5 brushless trucks running out there last weekend.And yes the brushless are way faster,but try to drive one.I am going to stick with the brushed motor.And yes its stock!



Yeah man, coulda told u that. Just about ever truck i saw with a brushless was over shooting corners and jumps.


As far as them being Stock? Never seen a stock truck pull a wheelie just from squeezing the throttle. Even with a locked slipper, i think it would be hard. But as long as Legal stock motors keep dominating, i guess its not an issue?


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

S.Stew said:


> Yeah man, coulda told u that. Just about ever truck i saw with a brushless was over shooting corners and jumps.
> 
> 
> As far as them being Stock? Never seen a stock truck pull a wheelie just from squeezing the throttle. Even with a locked slipper, i think it would be hard. But as long as Legal stock motors keep dominating, i guess its not an issue?


Yha that sounds right.I think that the Legal stock motors will still dominate over the brushless as far as indoors goes.It would be fun in a sedan tough!


----------



## Omega Pi (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey everyone, how's it going? Thanx again to Mike Howe for helping me put my truck back together, (but leave out the losi insults next time, k?  ) and to Mike Champ for the battery for the king of the hill that didn't happen. I just ordered some new foam donuts, so as soon as those come in and I can find someone to help me get them mounted (hint hint), I should be ready to run. Steven don't forget to check on a bulk head for me.

C-ya all later,
Michelle


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hey i can get those tires done for u by jason busch lmk ok


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey David,

Laydown brushes are for stock motors right?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Hey David,
> 
> Laydown brushes are for stock motors right?


 :jest: yes dustin they are


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I see Mr. Howe.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey grhobby guy,

I forgot to email you that stuff.  I PROMISE them by tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

:devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Over here Dave! :wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Dave,

Not a problem, we'll add you in with the trucks! Usually there's a few buggies in the crowd, but unless somebody speaks up and says they want to run them, nobody does.

John


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

MR.BILL 
Registered User Join Date: May 2002
Posts: 49 


INDOOR CHAMPS 2004 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LET ME BE CLEAR ABOUT THE WEIGTH RULE = 1/12 SCALE MUST BE 28 OZ AND 50 OZ FOR TOURING BEFORE THE TRANPONDERS IS MOUNTED IN THE CAR. THE WEIGHT RULE HAS NEVER USED THE TRANPONDER AS PART OF THE CARS WEIGHT. 

1/12 SCALE= 28 4/10 0Z WITH A PERSONAL

TOURING = 50 4/10 OZ WITH A PERSONAL

I HOPE THIS CLEARS THING UP


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

10-13-2004, 07:42 PM 
MR.BILL 
Registered User Join Date: May 2002
Posts: 49 


Indoor Champs 2004 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WE WILL BE CLOSER TO 500 

WoW!!! 500 entries this year they are going to allow.
That means we'll be racing at like 3:00am again..... Yikes!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

10-15-2004, 08:34 PM 
MR.BILL 
Registered User Join Date: May 2002
Posts: 49 


Indoor Champs 2004 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ABOUT THE MOTORS.... I HAVE NOT SEEN ONE,THEY ARE THE HANDOUT THAT TRINITY USES NOW, I THINK THEY ARE A VER OF THE 2002 MONSTER HORSE POWER, BUT DIFFERANCE 

41 DAYS


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

wow this is confusing


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Trinity "Hand Out" Stock Motors

Trinity offers the only "true" hand out stock motor for big events or series events. 

The TM77H Paradox stock motor features an armature that is uniquely marked for easy tech inspection. This armature is also not sold separately so you don't have to worry about people bringing their own arms and substituting them in place of the arm included in your handout.

The TM77H is based on the Paradox stock motor. This is a 27 turn, 24 degrees of timing stock motor. It has a "comm lock" so it cannot be "twisted" and the blue end bell is unique to this motor as well. This motor still packs plenty of performance and Trinity quality will ensure a more balanced field.

To get this motor for your next big event, please contact Toni Bowers at 732.635.1600 or email Toni at [email protected]

Take the guess work out of tech inspections and save yourself the work of marking motors and arms. Get the TM77H Paradox "Hand Out" motor for your next big event or series.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

so are those what u are using in clevland


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Beats me, their always kept a secret until we show up.
But.... Mr. Bill says we'll be using whatever motor Trinitys using as a handout now,
and the one pictured is the only one that's available from them.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

tim 


me and my dad got the boards for the sign and we will give those to extreme graffix tomarrow so then he can make the sign


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

David Washburn said:


> tim
> 
> 
> me and my dad got the boards for the sign and we will give those to extreme graffix tomarrow so then he can make the sign


Sounds good dave did you get the corrected Pm I sent you ? :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea i got it thanks tim


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

you know guys, it only says at the top of *EVERY* page how many PM's you have.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

and your point is


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> and your point is



Evidently lost, On you.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

whatever just saying that u comment on pretty much everything anyone says 


and on that note im done


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

when is the track gonna be open on wednesday


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

I was just wondering how necessary it is to make a post everytime you send or receive a PM?


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> I was just wondering how necessary it is to make a post everytime you send or receive a PM?


I would have to agree with Steven on this one.. I get tired of reading through the pages all the time just to see "---- you have a PM!!" There are tons of post saying just that.. It gets kinda boreing..


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> I was just wondering how necessary it is to make a post everytime you send or receive a PM?


does it really hurt you or affend you that much that u have to try and start an arguement over it


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

any way who plans on practicing this wednesday


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> I was just wondering how necessary it is to make a post everytime you send or receive a PM?


FYI Steven I needed to verify he got the PM, because it is for the signage that we are allowed to have on 28th ST The first one I sent was incorrect and I didnt want the wrong wording on our 4x8 donated signs! Cause that would really stink


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> does it really hurt you or affend you that much that u have to try and start an arguement over it



Hurt? Offend? Nope. Just wanted to let you know it says at the top of every page (so long as your logged in) whether you have any pm's or not.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Cooter said:


> FYI Steven I needed to verify he got the PM, because it is for the signage that we are allowed to have on 28th ST The first one I sent was incorrect and I didnt want the wrong wording on our 4x8 donated signs! Cause that would really stink


Roger that Tim, but it happens alot.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> Roger that Tim, but it happens alot.


Maybe sometimes it does but ive had a Pm out to fred for several days and I still have yet to get a reply maybe some people need a little reminder to check :thumbsup: :tongue: :wave:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

SSSSSSSCCCCCCCCCCCUUUUUUBBBBBBAAA​


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Heres a sample of the 4x8 signage we will have on the huge sign right on 28th ST


Great Lakes Racers Club​   
Year Round Indoor / Outdoor R/C Racing
Spectators Welcome 
2605 Sanford Ave SW​ 

*Here ya go Dave do it this way*


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

I just had david do it that way cause the sign is right on the corner of sanford and 28th st heheh :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Hows that heheheh :thumbsup:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Looks good to me tim.As to the pm thing.It seems like I never get a response unless I post on here telling them .And then sometimes I still dont.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

wreckscuba said:


> Looks good to me tim.As to the pm thing.It seems like I never get a response unless I post on here telling them .And then sometimes I still dont.



I feel your pain


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Man i started to take the truck apart to change a few things and man.I took my brand new motor out and the one side had the hood just about ripped off.I think I might try out one of those new fangle hoods,what are they ,v-2?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

bustedparts said:


> Man i started to take the truck apart to change a few things and man.I took my brand new motor out and the one side had the hood just about ripped off.I think I might try out one of those new fangle hoods,what are they ,v-2?


 Ya its the v2 hood they are sweet in mod not sure about stock.If they come out with a stock motor I will have to try one.As now all they have is the hoods out for stock I think.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

On-road racers, the word has come down the pike that competition will be very stiff this Saturday.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Works for me.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

David I see you, please note the changes John wanted on the sign thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

If anyone is interested in some great GP3300's let me know, awesome six cell packs.
[email protected]


----------



## grhobby (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey guys just a note, Tim told me you were running Purple and Double Purple at the track. I now have them here at the store. Dont forget your GLRC card. 

Also anyone have some new signs made up?

Jeff (AKA Hobby Dude)


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

grhobby said:


> Hey guys just a note, Tim told me you were running Purple and Double Purple at the track. I now have them here at the store. Dont forget your GLRC card.
> 
> Also anyone have some new signs made up?
> 
> Jeff (AKA Hobby Dude)


 Sweet I need some new foam for this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey Jeff also some guys are running some variations of pink ill let ya know what save me a set of 28 mm 2 purp and 2 double purp :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

knapster said:


> On-road racers, the word has come down the pike that competition will be very stiff this Saturday.


Fred, who told you I MIGHT be able to make it for the sedans race this saturday? Just kidding...

On a more serious note, yes I might be able to run the sedan this WE, but unfortunately, I WON'T be able to run the truck...

CU on saturday maybe...
Mike


----------



## grhobby (Oct 11, 2004)

i also have plaid and greens.. Do I need to get some pink now to?


----------



## grhobby (Oct 11, 2004)

Just a note, if you havent been by the store in awhile we have a ton of parts now for TC3, T4, plus other things we havent stocked in along time to help keep you guys runnin.. 

J


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

grhobby said:


> i also have plaid and greens.. Do I need to get some pink now to?



Ill let ya know after this W/E when I talk to some folks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

I hear duoble pink and double pink/orange are the tires to use...


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> I hear duoble pink and double pink/orange are the tires to use...


They wear alot quicker though dont they?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Cooter said:


> They wear alot quicker though dont they?



I wouldnt say ALOT quicker. More corner speed.


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey cliff are you going to run indoors???


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

so are we going to keep running brushless in the stock class


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> so are we going to keep running brushless in the stock class


Well I'm not gona run brushless this weekend.. If my new receiver comes this week, I'm gona put the brushless in the sedan and race that this weekend... and run stock truck.. I dont have any indoor tires for the sedan tho.. I wonder if anyone out there might have a loaner set just for saturday morning(hint hint).. cause cash is a bit tight right now...


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

I was just looking at the tower hobbies "Just Anounced" Page and looks as though LRP has a brushless system coming up soon..


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea i heard about that a while ago but associated didn't post anything on there website so i had no more info so know i guess it is ture


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

:devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Any word on the membership cards yet? I would like to be able to go into HobbyWorld and get the discount. As for tires, purple and double purple works good, but purple and "plaid" (orange/pink?) works REEEEAAAAALLLL good! :devil:  
As long as they still work good on a TC4. Does HobbyWorld have Stratus touring car bodies (190mm)? If so, how much?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Any word on the membership cards yet? ....................................


John has them all done and ready. :thumbsup:


----------



## grhobby (Oct 11, 2004)

Damage do you mean a proline 1449-00 dodge stratus 2.0 190mm touring car body? If so then yah I have one on the counter for you. 24.00 - 15% GLRC discount - 21.62 (with tax) if I figured it out right


Jeff


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Blueskid said:


> I was just looking at the tower hobbies "Just Anounced" Page and looks as though LRP has a brushless system coming up soon..


Its an LRP Speedo that can be used for both brushless and brushed motors and its a Reedy Brushless motor. Sposed to be equivilant to a 9 turn. And from what they said, the Speedo is really good on regular motors too.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Yo Jimmie,

You comin out this saturday for stadium?


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> Its an LRP Speedo that can be used for both brushless and brushed motors and its a Reedy Brushless motor. Sposed to be equivilant to a 9 turn. And from what they said, the Speedo is really good on regular motors too.


Well it should be good for the price!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I think this thread is getting to many junk posts.
I was just wondering how necessary it is to respond everytime someone makes a post?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

here is for the esc

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LNJJG0&P=G

and for the motor

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LNJJG2&P=G


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

knapster said:


> I think this thread is getting to many junk posts.
> I was just wondering how necessary it is to respond everytime someone makes a post?




well fred i was just thinking isn't that the point of posting is to get a response (well most of the time)


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm going to try to make it in time to race. :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

cool cool cool i will see u there


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Cool,

Come sit towards the last row in the center with Jason, Clifford, David, Eric, Jason V, and me. :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea we will save u a spot see u there jimmie


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Jimmie..... If you'd like, we can put you in the computer along with everybody else.
At least that way you'll be good to go as soon as you have a battery up!
J o h n


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

JimRuninit said:


> I'm going to try to make it in time to race. :thumbsup:


JIMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Jason B.

I hope you have some pre-mounted tires with you this weekend. I know of some people wanting to buy them from you. Also, are you doing buggy tires??

ThanX!
J o h n


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Nolan........... break out the electric stuff already!!!


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Jason B.
> 
> I hope you have some pre-mounted tires with you this weekend. I know of some people wanting to buy them from you. Also, are you doing buggy tires??
> 
> ...


should have at least 4 sets pre-mounted. :thumbsup: buggy?why not? they will have to supply the rims and foams. I don't stock those. I have over 15 sets of truck donuts right now. I also have over 20 personal transponders I will bring with me!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Jason.......... Great!!!!!

I'll announce the personals for you!

J o h n


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

dang jason i see u have been busy at work making tires


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Ill be at the track by 4 if anybody wants to get there early to practice!!!

Come early stay late. heheh :wave:


----------



## Nolan31 (Jul 7, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Nolan........... break out the electric stuff already!!!


I be there soon with the mini-t it's still under the knife putting it back together :thumbsup:


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

My T3 and TC3 is on Ebay last night. I decided to go with the T4 because Jason always have parts that I need.


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

David what should I get for my T4 so I don't break many arms :thumbsup: 
John I think I'm gonig to make it this weekend. But I will stop by to see you guys Saturday.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

not much cause jason has everything but u might want to get a wide front bumper from rpm :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Good Idea


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea i know, so u tgonna visit this weekend


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm happy! My new toy is in! So far I plan on racing saturday morning, but I'm still not sure about saturday night. Gotta see what I can do.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

are u talking about ur tc4


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> I'm happy! My new toy is in! So far I plan on racing saturday morning, but I'm still not sure about saturday night. Gotta see what I can do.


What did you get?...............TC4?


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

What brushless motor are you guys running?Is it the ss5800 or the ss4300?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

we are running the ss5800 version


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

has anyone got one of those stainless steel screw sets from rcscrewz?, if so what did u think of it


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

My buddy has a set stitting at the hobby shop,I bought a kit to put on my savage.It is well worth the money!High quality,comes with wrenches and it comes in a neet little case.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

David and Dustin... Yup  :devil:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! are u gonna run it this saturday at the track!!!!!!!!!! also u got to run truck with us it is MAD fun


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> dang jason i see u have been busy at work making tires


4 sets tonight!,16 tires. I think I got high on the fumes!!!!! :jest:


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

You sure its the fumes?I will take a set of those tires next week.I get payed every 2 weeks.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

bustedparts said:


> You sure its the fumes?I will take a set of those tires next week.I get payed every 2 weeks.


I have 5 more sets to make yet. Mabe by the first week in dec I'll get my new body painted. :jest:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Man, I wished somebody could do home made sedan tires!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

David Washburn said:


> SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! are u gonna run it this saturday at the track!!!!!!!!!! also u got to run truck with us it is MAD fun


I hopefully will be able to run it at least once saturday, IF i can get it built in time. Like I've been saying, this year I'm doing things different. I'm gonna take my time and build this one right the first time, instead of rushing just to get it done. But I may not sleep friday night!  :devil:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea that is what i keep telling my self but when u get the car i front of u, u wanna get it done and run it


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm gona ask again in case no one saw my last post.. Would anyone happen to have a set of sedan tires I could borrow this saturday so I can race sedan in the morning?


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Wish I did... All I got is the ratty set thats on the car.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Mike.......

I do. Bring it!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

The on-road line up for Saturday is shaping up very well.
*1/10 Sedan*
Chuck Lonergan
Larry Oppenhuizen
Damon Converse
Tim Brink
Sean Bains
Apple
Brad Baker
John Tunison
John Warner
AJ Warner
Jesse Holmen
Steven Stewart
Jason Duda
Fred Knapp
Andrew Knapp
Mike Howe
Tim Postma
TJ Postma
Mike Champ
Gordie
and a few other names that I can't think of right now.

*12 scale
*Tom Heyes
Chuck Lonergan


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Count me in...


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I went to the track and got that last 12 foot of carpet added today. 
84' long now.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

you can add my name to the list for touring on saturday.

i am planning on ordering my 1/12th friday.

i should have new tires and body by then.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Mike.......
> 
> I do. Bring it!!


Sweet thanks John!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Mike champ wont be there, and neither will I.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

S.Stew said:


> Mike champ wont be there, and neither will I.





Mike Champ said:


> Fred, who told you I MIGHT be able to make it for the sedans race this saturday? Just kidding...
> 
> On a more serious note, yes I might be able to run the sedan this WE, but unfortunately, I WON'T be able to run the truck...
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Steven


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, I think Steven will be at the salt mines. :drunk:


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Mining for?Salt?Taking a salt bath maybe??


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> Mike champ wont be there, and neither will I.


Guys, I am only leaving on monday morning.
So, I will be in town, but don't know yet if I will have time to come on saturday for the sedan races. I can't come for the truck for sure, as I already have other plans that I can't change...

Hopefully, I'll do a lot tomorrow night and will be able to take some time off the preparations for sedan's race.

One good thing is that I would end up pretty early, with all the good drivers showing up, I'm pretty sure to be in the D-main at the most... lol :dude: 
Should work then... :thumbsup: 

Mike


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Mike Champ said:


> but don't know yet if I will have time to come on saturday for the sedan races.
> Mike


Well Mike, you might want to consider trying a little harder to make it.
Otherwise, the "other" Mike will have bragging rights. After all, the two
of you have been doing battle in stadium, so it's only fair you race him in sedans! Right????


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Speaking of that, I need to do some prep work to my truck and sedan for saturday.... What are yall useing for base setup on the sedans? Shock spring? oil?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I can't help you mike, I drive one of those foreign race cars.

Sorry!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> Speaking of that, I need to do some prep work to my truck and sedan for saturday.... What are yall useing for base setup on the sedans? Shock spring? oil?


Last year I had 60front 40 rear for oil springs where white and purple.Tires I ran purple and double purple.Thats a place to start anyways.Thats how I will start this saturday and make changes from there.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

hyena boy said:


> you can add my name to the list for touring on saturday.
> 
> i am planning on ordering my 1/12th friday.
> 
> i should have new tires and body by then.


Jeff,

I have 4 sets of double pink fronts, and 1 set of white rears.
(Associated hubs)
There all new, if your interested, let me know Saturday.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

i have tires waiting for me at the store, i was just waiting for my bonus check to pick them up.

hey john...did you find my part for my car this week?

one more thing do we have an area for cutting tires yet, i might need to cut 3 or 4 sets when i get to the track.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

i know this was coverd somewhere on this thread, but i heard the motor at cleveland was going to be the monster revenge. i know the only hand out motor trinity lists is the paradox, but whoes to say they wont make a new one for the race, they did last year.

see you all on saturday.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yep, we're using the table over by the drink machine to true tires for now.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

wow alot was said in the day that i didn't post


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok guys, I got a problem.. I need a diamond bit for my lathe.. Does anyone know if this is a good bit?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=34063&item=5928657194&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

or would I be better off with this one.. 

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXA240&P=ML


----------



## BrentV (Apr 30, 2004)

Question for racing at GLRC, will there be a class for the Micro RS4's, and Xray M18's?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Brent, there will be if we can get some to show up and race them
Fred.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> Ok guys, I got a problem.. I need a diamond bit for my lathe.. Does anyone know if this is a good bit?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=34063&item=5928657194&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
> 
> or would I be better off with this one..
> ...


Mike,
This is the one I have in mine. Works Great !
Don't know anything about the other one, but it should work fine...

Hopefully I'll see you tomorrow for the sedan race,
Mike


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

Mike, I would recommend going with the diamond bit from tower b/c you don't know what you could be getting off ebay. The diamond could be chiped, which will totaly wreck your com if you use it. This way you know you will be getting quality when you order direct.


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

BrentV said:


> Question for racing at GLRC, will there be a class for the Micro RS4's, and Xray M18's?


Even if there aren't enough people to race you can still come and play around.


----------



## grhobby (Oct 11, 2004)

Just a note: We are going to be selling JACO tires for 16.50 no quanity and TRC's for 19.99. Discounts dont apply on those prices.. 

Hobby Dude


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

dose that include the truck tires


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Just as a reminder......

Your GLRC club membership gives you 15% off at Hobby World,
and 10% off at Rider's. With the exception of specially priced items of course.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

is oval going on tomight


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey what time will the doors open tomorrow mornin?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> Hey what time will the doors open tomorrow mornin?


 The track will be open at 9am


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

David Washburn said:


> is oval going on tomight


Yep, it shore nuff is~!


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Is garth racin oval?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Garth?? Beats me!


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Even though I shouldn't have to do this I just wanted to be a post whore like Dilbert with 508 posts since Aug. 2004.

John you have a reply to the PM you sent me. Actuallty two now


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Got one, didn't see the 2nd one. But hey.... Thanks!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Just out of curiousity......

What color would you guy's like the tee-shirts to be?

Red.. Grey.. Dark blue.. Black.. white.. or what??


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Phat Dakota said:


> Even though I shouldn't have to do this I just wanted to be a post whore like Dilbert with 508 posts since Aug. 2004.
> 
> John you have a reply to the PM you sent me. Actuallty two now


Now you have two Pm's John.

Oh and Steven you have a Pm as well:freak:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Just out of curiousity......
> 
> What color would you guy's like the tee-shirts to be?
> 
> Red.. Grey.. Dark blue.. Black.. white.. or what??



BLACK.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Thank you Steven. It's a bummer you have to work tomorrow!


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Just out of curiousity......
> 
> What color would you guy's like the tee-shirts to be?
> 
> Red.. Grey.. Dark blue.. Black.. white.. or what??


I'd go for dark blue or black...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Thanks Mike. BTW: My votes for black too.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Just out of curiousity......
> 
> What color would you guy's like the tee-shirts to be?
> 
> Red.. Grey.. Dark blue.. Black.. white.. or what??



Red, Dark, Blue or Black those colors will stay cleaner at the track, think of the paragon smudges heheeh!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

You should know better than to ask me the color question Johnny Boy- BLACK- as always. :devil:


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

grhobby said:


> Just a note: We are going to be selling JACO tires for 16.50 no quanity and TRC's for 19.99. Discounts dont apply on those prices..
> 
> Hobby Dude


let me show you what those junk jaco tires do I have a premium example with less than 2 runs on it. :dude:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

TOYMINATOR said:


> let me show you what those junk jaco tires do I have a premium example with less than 2 runs on it. :dude:


These are sedan tires Jason not truck tires :thumbsup: 

So until you start doing sedan tires this is all we gots hehehehehh see ya tonight :wave:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Phat Dakota said:


> Even though I shouldn't have to do this I just wanted to be a post whore like Dilbert with 508 posts since Aug. 2004.
> 
> John you have a reply to the PM you sent me. Actuallty two now



why do u care

oh and john i vote black


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Jason could you mount foams on sedan wheels? Just curious.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey John,

Dark Blue, or Black. :thumbsup: 

-Dustin K.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Ready to race Jimmie?


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Not today hopefully next weekend. That will give me enough time to put the Matt Francis together.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Are you going to stop by the track?


----------



## grhobby (Oct 11, 2004)

David to answer your question about truck foams. . The only thing from Jaco I can find are Elminators that say 2.2. If someone has some #'s for me for TRC or JACo I will get you a price on them but the Jaco elminators are 17.95

Jeff (AKA HobbyDude)


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Had fun with with you guys tonight! :thumbsup: The track is awsome. I am pretty happy with my results:

Race#

1:1st
2:1st
3:2nd
4:B-Main:1st  

I hope we have even a bigger turnout next week! :wave: 

-Dustin K.


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Yha i had fun tonight to.I got the truck handling the way I wanted it to but kept on breaking it.I coundnt finnish a race.I got one done but it was only 13 laps.When the main came up I did 21 at 5.01.It kind of looked like I was the super sand bager!I will not be out next weekend cause we have plans to take the kids out.So yhall have funn next week with out me!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Rich,You where hooked up in the main :thumbsup:.I wont be out this coming weekend as I have to head north to drian the water at the cabin.Then I should be at the track from then on .The way I raced today I need some track time.I need to work on my setups and on holding my line .I had a blast today even with the way I ran.It was great to see everyone. Ed


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*On-Road Results 10/23/2004*

* "Great Lakes Racers Club" Indoor 04' 10-23-2004*

Best Heat Lap/Time for SEDAN STOCK: 
Mike Howe with 27/5:04.65
*-- SEDAN STOCK - A Main -- * Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 26 5:01.14 Andrea Lonergan 
2 6 24 5:02.57 Mike Howe 
3 7 18 5:00.61 Ben VanDoorn  

* -- SEDAN STOCK - B Main -- * 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 25 5:09.52 Dave Muller 
2 4 22 5:11.29 Ed Lamberson 
3 5 7 1:37.55 Nate Oppenhuizen 

Best Heat Lap/Time for SEDAN PRO-STOCK: 
Chuck Lonergan with 30/5:06.56
* -- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - A Main -- *








Pos Car Laps time name
1 8 31 5:08.29 Larry Oppenhuizen 
2 7 31 5:08.30 Chuck Lonergan 
3 9 29 5:06.57 Jesse Holman 
4 3 28 5:00.44 John Warner








5 1 28 5:10.85 Fred Knapp 

* -- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - B Main -- * 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 28 5:07.21 John Teunissen 
2 6 28 5:10.48 Mike Champ 
3 3 13 5:10.92 Brad Baker 
4 7 3 0:24.42 Jeff Hirdes 

* -- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - C Main -- * 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 5 28 5:11.64 Andrew Knapp 
2 4 26 5:03.89 Michael Robertson 
3 1 25 5:06.29 Josh Hoye 
4 6 25 5:30.76 AJ Warner 

Best Heat Lap/Time for 12TH SCALE: 
Tom Heys with 47/8:08.11
* -- 12TH SCALE - A Main --* 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 47 8:08.55 Tom Heys 
2 5 46 8:10.22 Brad Baker


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*Stadium Results 10/23/2004*

*"Great Lakes Racers Club" Indoor 04' 
10-23-2004 * 

Best Heat Lap/Time for TRUCK RUBBER: 
Gene Kububicki with 19/5:05.98

*-- TRUCK RUBBER - A Main -- * Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 20 5:04.43 Gene Kububicki 
2 5 1 0:01.72 Moose 
-- 1 --- DNS --- Dave Muller 

Best Heat Lap/Time for TRUCK PRO-STOCK: 
Don Schondelmayer with 21/5:04.98

*-- TRUCK PRO-STOCK - A Main -- * 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 21 5:01.76 Jesse Holman 
2 6 21 5:11.33 Jason Veldkamp 
3 5 20 5:01.98 Don Schondelmayer 
4 9 19 5:22.70 Dave Hauch 
5 1 13 2:59.95 Mike Howe 

*-- TRUCK PRO-STOCK - B Main -- * Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 17 5:04.02 Dustin Koster
2 3 17 5:04.67 Erik Katt 
3 7 14 5:05.05 Jason Busch 
4 8 12 5:21.33 Jerry Hauch 
-- 5 --- DNS --- Andrea Lonergan 

*-- TRUCK PRO-STOCK - C Main -- * 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 5 19 5:02.53 Alex Knapp 
2 9 16 5:10.92 Erik 
3 6 11 3:12.34 David Washburn 
4 8 11 3:41.33 Ed Lamberson 

*-- TRUCK PRO-STOCK - D Main -- * 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 21 5:01.02 Rich Winkleman 
2 6 15 5:07.25 Clifford 
3 3 15 5:12.82 Andrew Knapp 
-- 7 --- DNS --- Erick Ames


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

:devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i had fun i just need to work on my truck a little


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

I have a question?WHat time do you guys start your onroad program on staurday.I am kicking around the idea of getting a 12th scale.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

bustedparts said:


> I have a question?WHat time do you guys start your onroad program on staurday.I am kicking around the idea of getting a 12th scale.


Rich, the doors open at 9:00am, we start at 11:30.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

wow john you didn't call me dilbert :jest: :jest: :thumbsup:


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Impressive run with that Losi.  :thumbsup: Dustin!


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

Whose Dilbert??


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I wonder when Denney's gunna come out and play!


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

*-- TRUCK PRO-STOCK - A Main -- 
*Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 21 5:01.76 Jesse Holman 
2 6 21 5:11.33 Jason Veldkamp 
3 5 20 5:01.98 Don Schondelmayer 
4 9 19 5:22.70 Dave Hauch 
5 1 13 2:59.95 Mike Howe 

*-- TRUCK PRO-STOCK - D Main -- *
Pos Car Laps time name
*1 1 21 5:01.02 Rich Winkleman* (Almost 22 Laps!)
2 6 15 5:07.25 Clifford 
3 3 15 5:12.82 Andrew Knapp 
-- 7 --- DNS --- Erick Ames
Boy I think you A main guys are gonna have a run for first place next time I'm out!Just as long as I dont break!LOL


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

wow if im reading it right u were faster than 1st place in the a main


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey John,

Check your P.M.'s. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Yo Mike Champ,

Your not going to make it next saturday are you?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Nope. Mike won't be there. He'll be doing the "M" thing.
(getting married)


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Nope. Mike won't be there. He'll be doing the "M" thing.
> (getting married)


You are right John (and Dustin).
So you guys can fight again for the TQ while I'm gone :dude: ... just kidding.

I'll be back racing on the 6th !!!
And I'll be there racing the sedans too, so you and Fred better watch out ... I only need to gain 10sec and then you are both in the B !!! just kidding again... And Andrew is right there too !!!

*-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - A Main --








*Pos Car Laps time name
1 8 31 5:08.29 Larry Oppenhuizen 
2 7 31 5:08.30 Chuck Lonergan 
3 9 29 5:06.57 Jesse Holman 
4 3 *28 5:00.44 John Warner*








5 1 *28 5:10.85 Fred Knapp 
*
*-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - B Main -- *
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 28 5:07.21 John Teunissen 
2 6 *28 5:10.48 Mike Champ* 

I'll see you in 2 weeks !
Mike


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hummmmm, very interesting indeed!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Hummmmm, very interesting indeed!


 :jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## Bentcam (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi guys,
I used to drive over to Grand Rapids from Lansing back in the late '80s and early '90s. 10th scale onroad and 1/12 scale rwd. Is your 1/12 scale group growing or is there a larger group now in Lansing. Or are the sedans (4wd) now the hottest thing? I find myself able to get back into racing after all these years and miss the "gool 'ol days" at Rivertown. I've even still got my Agitator 12 but the tires are probably a bit stiff!!

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i think that we only had one 1/12th scale guy but i know of 3 or 4 more who may run theres


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey Dan,

In all reality the biggest class by far is the sedan class. This past weekend, we had two running, and I know of 4 or 5 more that were sitting on peoples pit table. I'm assuming the class will grow if more people show their intrest. If you find the time, drive over this weekend and bring your stuff along with you. We'll make sure you'll get some track time!

ThanX
J o h n


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Hummmmm, very interesting indeed!


Don't worry John, you'll be fine... I was just teasing a little...

But still, watch out, 'cause I might be there one day ... I still have a lot to learn about driving a sedan though, but who knows...

CU,
:wave: 
Mike


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Michael bon, nous nous ennuierons de vous ce week-end, mais j'ai voulu que vous sussiez l'espoir de I que vous avez une grande lune de miel, et un long et agréable mariage!!


----------



## Bentcam (Oct 24, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> In all reality the biggest class by far is the sedan class. This past weekend, we had two running, and I know of 4 or 5 more that were sitting on peoples pit table. I'm assuming the class will grow if more people show their intrest. If you find the time, drive over this weekend and bring your stuff along with you. We'll make sure you'll get some track time!
> 
> ...


Thank you!!

Dan


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Mike Champ said:


> Don't worry John, you'll be fine... I was just teasing a little...
> 
> But still, watch out, 'cause I might be there one day ... I still have a lot to learn about driving a sedan though, but who knows...
> 
> ...


Ah, je n'ai aucun doute que vous serez dans la force d'"A" en un rien de temps du tout. En fait, j'espère qu'il est vrai bientôt car j'ai plaisir à emballer avec vous. Je vous donne environ trois courses supplémentaires, et vous serez là, aucun doute!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred, I think he will!!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hey fred i see dilbert in there what did u say and in what language


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Michael bon, nous nous ennuierons de vous ce week-end, mais j'ai voulu que vous sussiez l'espoir de I que vous avez une grande lune de miel, et un long et agréable mariage!!


Merci John, amusez-vous bien a GLRC pendant mon abscence!
Je vous vois dans 2 semaines...
A bientot...

Michael


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Tim-

Power supply...Check.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> Tim-
> 
> Power supply...Check.


For the tire truing station??? :thumbsup:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Cooter said:


> For the tire truing station??? :thumbsup:


lol, yep. Hope u know how to wire it up. Im gunna see if i can find a power cable for it too.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Cooter said:


> For the tire truing station??? :thumbsup:




im still looking for one sry about time haven;t been down to my dads shop much
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

David Washburn said:


> im still looking for one sry about time haven;t been down to my dads shop much
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Sounds like Steven has one out of a computer for us either way its all good


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Cooter,
How did you the like the Jenison track-layout?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Iv'e been mulling around the idea of a Wednesday night truck series and a Tuesday night thunder series starting in December. What do you think? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

tonyw said:


> Cooter,
> How did you the like the Jenison track-layout?



Not bad , you did well with the difficult space you had to put a layout


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> im still looking for one sry about time haven;t been down to my dads shop much
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



I got one.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

alright its cool, the wednesday night series sounds good to me


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Fred are you talking about moving the truck races to wensday or just another race?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I was think about adding another race. Wednesday night truck serise, a group of events related by order of occurrence.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mick Champ, J'étais pense à ajouter une autre course. Mercredi le serise de camion de nuit, un groupe d'événements s'est relié par ordre de l'occurrence.


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Ok you french typin fool!Cela semble grand libéré.j'espère il y aura assez de gens pour faire l'arriver !


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Le lait de chèvre gouverne !


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey, I'm down for the Tuesday Night Thunder!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

here ya go......


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Yha I'll take one of them!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah, thursdays arent so great for me.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> here ya go......


Thats awsome!  :thumbsup: 

But personally I think you should make the picture in the front, center on the shirt.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Guys,

If you haven't already, I would REALLY appreciate it if you vote my new thread labled: GLRC: who is going to run brushless 2. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thank you,

Dustin K.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

that t shirt is sweet, when will they be avalible for puchase


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

The order went in today for 60 shirts. They should all be ready late this week, or early next week. The large design will be on the back, and the smaller one will be on the left chest area. The shirts themselves will be black.

We wanted a larger design on the front as well, but it would have added another 1.25 per shirt, plus an additional 50.00 setup fee added to the 125.00 artwork charge and the 60.00 screen charge. So with that in mind, we went with just a small logo on the front. Maybe the next order we can do something different.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

As of today, the results are.....

Add Sunday (during the day) 63.16% 
Add Monday evening 10.53% 
Go back to Tuesday & Thursday evenings 26.32%


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

what will they cost for them


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster 
Just Nuke it! Join Date: Oct 2001
Location: Trying to keep my finger on the pulse <====<<<<
Posts: 1,453 

You might wanna try keeping it on the trigger instead!! LoL!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I think the pulse is working good for now, Racknor and Dean-o may show.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, that would be awesome. I just read that over there!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

no one feel like chating


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey John,

How much will the T-shirts cost?


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Johnny Boy- put me on the list for 2 of the shirts... 1 XL and 1XXL.

Oh, and I must admit- my TC4 is SWEET! I will be racing it this weekend. Let the "Carnage" begin... (You'll see what I mean saturday) :devil:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Put me down for 4 Johnny Boy :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

:drunk: Cant make it at all to race this weekend I have to work in the morning and I have a family thing that afternoon----night!!!!


That just stinks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Yup same here cooter,family comes first!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

well john u can put me down for 1 maybe too if my dad wants one, lets make it xl and an xxl ok


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

bustedparts said:


> Yup same here cooter,family comes first!


Yup, same here. Only difference is mine is my R/C family! :thumbsup: 

Eric..... got it.

Cooter..... got it.

David..... got it.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

oh why thank u john that quite nice of you :jest: :jest: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Lets support this track! We will have the oval set up Friday, you dont have to have a pan car to run oval, oval touring is huge at the Birds, legend's, foam tire trucks anything that turns left. Lets support this track! We have been crying about the lack of local racing for years so lets break out those old left turners and have some fun! Oh, did I mention lets support this track!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hey if we can get a crowd out ill race oval truck all we need is 3 people who wants to join me


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

well i was talking to dustin on the phone and he said that he is a maybe so all we need is one more person out to run well 2 if dustin pulls out


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

i am planning on racing, but i have to work first. if someone can sign me up i am hoping to there a about 11:20.

also i found out what broke last week...my ti-lay shaft broke in half. i have the old steel one so i can still race.

i don't think i will be able to be out tomarrow night.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

knapster said:


> Lets support this track! We will have the oval set up Friday, you dont have to have a pan car to run oval, oval touring is huge at the Birds, legend's, foam tire trucks anything that turns left. Lets support this track! We have been crying about the lack of local racing for years so lets break out those old left turners and have some fun! Oh, did I mention lets support this track!


YEA!!!!! HEHEHEEH :tongue:


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

I'll take one of those shirts!I need one chewbacca size.lol


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm game,shure Clifford is too.-The Shirt-


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

cant wait for this weekend


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey John,

Put me down for one! :thumbsup: Size: large

-Dustin K. :dude:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

GRAND THEFT AUTO SAN ANDREAS ROCKS!!! :hat: :thumbsup: :devil:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea i wanna get that game and play it so bad


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

You suck dustin!I have to wait till friday to pick my copy up!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

why, sold out or somthing


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

I dont get payed till friday


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

ic ic well good luck finding a copy i have no idea how hard it will be


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Anyone know about this new product from LRP?? I went browsing through their site today and saw this little beast:










Specs:
Specially developed switched-mode power supply for many applications in RC sector. 
Ideal power source for 12 V chargers. 
Smallest, lightest switched-mode power supply in its performance class (870g = approx. 2 oz.) 
Order No.* 43150 
Output current 12 A 
Output voltage 13.8 V 
Input voltage 110/230 V 
(switchable) 

Looks pretty sweet, just wondering if anyone had any info on them as of right now.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

bustedparts said:


> You suck dustin!I have to wait till friday to pick my copy up!


Ha...ha,:jest: :jest: 

Just kidding, I'll be nice. When you go to get one go to blockbuster. Unless you reserve one at the mall like I did your best bet is to go to blockbuster. :thumbsup: My friend picked it up last night from there.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

that power supply is pretty cool but it is small u can maybe only run two small things on it, and cause it says LRP they prob. want a bunch for it


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I just received a call from the shirt company.
They'll be ready to be picked up November first!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> I just received a call from the shirt company.
> They'll be ready to be picked up November first!


Cool! :hat: :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

that is sweet john


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

How's come it's been so QUIET in here lately??


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I am packing to go upnorth (Kelly is )to the cabin for the weekend when I get home  .I have to go drian the pipes so they dont turn to ice and break.And with any luck I will have my deer by say 8am tommorrow:thumbsup: .They just happend to walk wright in my back yard:drunk: .Now I know this is not rc stuff so I will go now.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

wreckscuba said:


> .........And with any luck I will have my deer by say 8am tommorrow:thumbsup: .They just happend to walk wright in my back yard:drunk: ..........


I hope to get mine tomorrow night! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Yo Howe,

You should start slapping your brushless into your truck again, Jason and David convinced me to save up for one. As soon as I get it I will race it. But until then I will put the beatdown with my Monster Stock. :devil: :devil:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Here's a newsflash for ya.......

We're mulling over the idea to break up the two classes. Brushless runs in a brushless class, and stock motors run in a stock motor class. Sounds about right, don't ya think?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Reason is this.....

We've been running them together for awhile now,
let's see how they do against each other in seperate classes.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

kevinm..........

Any plans on racing this season??


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

that sounds ok to me


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Well I am all for it.Its not about tuning a motor any more!It's about drivin!Most stock motors will compete out of the box with out tunin!I am all for it.But with a short turn out I rather brushless run with with the rest of the gang!I dont want to turn brushless into a (over powered I cant drive it class).It can be tamed!If a class be made it 4 or more turn out I am all for it!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Here's a newsflash for ya.......
> 
> We're mulling over the idea to break up the two classes. Brushless runs in a brushless class, and stock motors run in a stock motor class. Sounds about right, don't ya think?



John, I think you are completely right. :thumbsup:


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Dustin said:


> Yo Howe,
> 
> You should start slapping your brushless into your truck again, Jason and David convinced me to save up for one. As soon as I get it I will race it. But until then I will put the beatdown with my Monster Stock. :devil: :devil:


*Good luck on the beat downt!*


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hummmmm....... I'm reading a little bench smack talking going on......
Guess we'll see who has all their eggs in the proper baskets come Saturday evening!!!! :freak:  :dude:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

This straight from the TeamTrinity.com forums......

GLRC (this is me asking)
Registered User Join Date: Oct 2004
Posts: 2,756 

_Any word on doing the layout this year?
Hopefully it'll be Terry Rott once again. His tracks are awesome!_


MR.BILL (this is the guy hosting the Champs)
Registered User Join Date: May 2002
Posts: 59

Indoor Champs 2004 

*LESS THEN 40 SPOTS LEFT HURRY HURRY * 
*YES TERRY IS DOING THE TRACK    *


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

even though i have no idea what ur talking about, u seem happy about it so congrats, i guess


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Hummmmm....... I'm reading a little bench smack talking going on......
> Guess we'll see who has all their eggs in the proper baskets come Saturday evening!!!! :freak:  :dude:


Hopefully I can make it. My mom really wants me to take my little brother tricker treating.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

c'mon dude u got to come


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Well money is pretty tight this week.. So there is a chance I might not be able to make it this weekend.. We'll see.. if I can scrap up enty fee I'll be there.. otherwise see ya next weekend!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

c'mon mike i may not beable to beat u (well not yet atleast) but it cool having u there


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

John Warner said:


> kevinm..........
> 
> Any plans on racing this season??


John - 3 out of 4 of my saturdays are taken up by other stuff through most of the winter. I might make it over there a few times, but was counting on Nick getting his track going on sundays.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Kevin,

Yep, I hope ya make it at some point, after all..... I haven't seen you now in how long??
.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry guys I won't be able to make it tommorrow.  I am short on cash and my mom wants me to take my brother trickertreating. Ow well.....it might be fun.

See ya next saturday!

-Dustin


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Oh yeah...... just so I can be the 1st to post it......

 *Happy Halloween!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> c'mon mike i may not beable to beat u (well not yet atleast) but it cool having u there


Sorry dude when you got bills.. you got bills... they have to come first.. or I lose my car.. I was off work for 2 weeks so things got tight..


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Bill?? I know somebody named bill.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Don't ya just love what they teach in schools now? Bad grammar and lousy spelling: trickertreating (trick or treating). Don't they teach this in school anymore? The guilty know who they are... Or should it be "Da giltee no hoo day r"? :devil:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Blueskid said:


> Sorry dude when you got bills.. you got bills... they have to come first.. or I lose my car.. I was off work for 2 weeks so things got tight..




yea its cool are u still gonna show up and hang out 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Jimmie,

Are you going to race tonight or are you taking your kids trick or treating?
Most likely I won't be there.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

c'mon dustin


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

i think we should keep the brushless seperate because some people are changing the settings to make them more of a 19 turn. that is not right. if they can not play fair then they should be by themselves.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I retract my previous statements, I did end up showing up and I placed 1st in the B-main with 19 laps!  :hat: :thumbsup: 


-Dustin K.


----------



## grhobby (Oct 11, 2004)

just a quick note: over the next week we will be redoing the entire parts wall at the store. This will move all of the associated parts off the wall and into a Vidmar (large cabinet lots of drawers). It will give us the space to order even more stuff and organize are parts alot better. During the transition we will still have all the parts available for everyone to easily get them so dont fret. 

Also thanx to Dustin for the #'s on the Losi Matt Francis. We have the parts on hand that he gave use the #'s to. If anyone needs something special let me know and I will make sure the order gets placed and we get umm in stock. 

Grhobby

AKA Hobby Dude

P.s. If it just happens to be after hours and you break something and it will help you stay in the race see John or Tim or Ed and they have my # to reach me.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

COPIED FROM THE ROAR REGIONAL THREAD......

me21 
Member Join Date: Nov 2003
Posts: 136 

Kenny B, or whom it may concern,

Classic Hobbies Raceway.. Will NOT be hosting the Region 5 ROAR race. There is just not enough time to promote the event.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*Saturday On-Road Results*

What a Great day of racing we had today. The "A" main was almost impossible to get into unless you had a regional or national title listed in your resume, not to mention the 12th scale class. Check out some of thoses names!
Here's the results for on-road.........

*"Great Lakes Racers Club" Indoor 04' 10-30-2004 * 

Best Heat Lap/Time for SEDAN STOCK: 
Mike Howe with 27/5:08.14

*-- SEDAN STOCK - A Main --* 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 28 5:09.94 Mike Howe 
2 7 27 5:06.66 Andrea Lonergan 
3 5 23 5:01.79 Brian Wightman 
4 9 12 2:35.10 Nate Oppenhuizen 

*-- SEDAN STOCK - B Main --* 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 20 5:00.70 Matt Wightman 
2 1 15 5:05.99 Ben VanDoorn 
3 6 13 3:06.39 Tim Horton 
4 8 11 4:39.99 Josh Hielli 

Best Heat Lap/Time for SEDAN PRO-STOCK: 
Larry Oppenhuizen with 31/5:02.89

*-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - A Main -- * 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 31 5:00.46 Larry Oppenhuizen 
2 4 31 5:07.68 Jason XLB 
3 5 30 5:06.37 Jesse Holman 
4 2 19 2:59.38 Chuck Lonergan (broke) 
5 3 9 1:19.54 Walter Henderson (broke) 

*-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - B Main --* 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 7 30 5:06.45 John Warner 
2 6 30 5:10.45 Pete Gamagio 
3 3 29 5:03.86 Fred Knapp 
4 8 16 2:48.77 Jeff Hirdes 

*-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - C Main -- * 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 9 28 5:04.64 John Teunissen 
2 3 28 5:06.15 Jeff Cook 
3 4 27 5:07.32 Eric Kelly 
4 1 16 2:49.37 Andrew Knapp 

*-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - D Main -- * 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 28 5:04.48 AJ Warner 
2 1 28 5:17.09 Michael Robertson 
3 4 25 4:50.20 CrashMaster 
4 8 25 5:01.01 Josh hoye 

Best Heat Lap/Time for 12TH SCALE: 
Tom Heys with 47/8:07.25

*-- 12TH SCALE - A Main -- * 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 48 8:05.69 Tom Heys 
2 5 48 8:08.32 Mike Murray 
3 1 46 8:02.61 Jody Flipse 
4 3 45 8:08.99 Brad Baker 
5 6 39 8:02.31 Michael Robertson 
6 4 1 0:01.61 James Brink


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Here it is in an upload........


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*Open House Race Date*

* The final date has been choosen for this years "Open House".*

The date will be Saturday November the 13th.
Prizes for everyone. Everybody is guaranteed to win something!
We'll also be having a turkey shootout in stadium. ​


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Is it the same price for the open house race?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

For anyone that may be interested, our income and expense report will be posted on the computer stand this week . It will include cash on hand, the rent payment and the amount we invested in the track. I can tell you in advance that we made our nut for this month and the financial out look is good.
Our membership drive is well under way and progressing very well. Our goal this year is 100% participation and with your help I'm confident it will be a success. At our last club meeting we discussed the idea of rebuilding the club, redefining CLRC and bringing back the level of competition that GLRC once enjoyed. I'm also happy to report that this is also progressing very well. 
I'm looking forward to the months ahead and with your help we are going to achieve all our goals and provide our community with the best RC racing west Michigan has to offer.
Remember, this is your club. With your help any goal is achievable.

Fred.


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

*Stadium Results*

WoW we had an awesome weekend of racing!


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

*Stadium Results*

"Great Lakes Racers Club" Indoor 04' 10-30-2004

Best Heat Lap/Time for TRUCK RUBBER: 
Dave Muller with 16/5:00.91

-- TRUCK RUBBER - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 7 18 5:03.36 Tom Thomas 
2 1 18 5:19.79 Dave Muller 
3 6 16 5:05.79 Rich Heavner 
4 4 15 5:20.17 Shaun Sanders 
5 3 6 5:12.77 Moose 
-- 5 --- DNS --- Jack Oliphant 

Best Heat Lap/Time for TRUCK PRO-STOCK: 
Mike Howe with 18/5:16.15

-- TRUCK PRO-STOCK - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 19 5:09.13 Don Shondelmayer 
2 3 18 5:07.83 Mike Howe 
3 5 17 5:11.20 Jason Veldkamp 
4 6 15 5:01.44 Michelle Raison 

-- TRUCK PRO-STOCK - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 7 19 5:16.10 Dustin Koster 
2 5 18 5:18.30 Alex Knapp 
3 3 16 5:05.98 David Washburn 
4 1 8 5:02.25 Jason Busch 
-- 6 --- DNS --- Erik 
-- TRUCK PRO-STOCK - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 5 16 5:12.55 Scott Brady 
2 3 15 5:04.49 Jeremy Heavner 
3 1 15 5:12.13 Clifford 
4 4 14 5:14.31 Ken Simpson


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi,

We had fun Saturday. other than some minor teething problems with our new car Jason had fun (and NOT in a Kart).

Thanks


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

DaWrench said:


> Hi,
> 
> We had fun Saturday. other than some minor teething problems with our new car Jason had fun (and NOT in a Kart).
> 
> Thanks


Tim, thanks for coming out and testing the new facility with your son, I see you two really liked it, Jason wasn't to shabby for his first time on the track this year. Hope to see you and Jason there next saturday.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

bustedparts said:


> Is it the same price for the open house race?


Yep, it sure is.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

hyena boy said:


> i think we should keep the brushless seperate because some people are changing the settings to make them more of a 19 turn. that is not right. if they can not play fair then they should be by themselves.


I can see your point, but think about it: The only person who won a main with a brushless in his truck this year was Mike Howe, if I remember right. Besides at the moment brushed motors are dominating.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

:hat:


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi,

We will be out next Saturday and hopefully this Wed. gotta a few things to try on the Xray.

Thanks


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

Dustin, I got something for you next saturday...


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

JankmasterA said:


> Dustin, I got something for you next saturday...


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I think hankster, or who ever controlls hobbytalk needs to set the clock back and hour. I noticed that when I looked at the time and then looked at my time of post. :jest:

Hopefully hankster sees this.

-Dustin K.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

DaWrench said:


> Hi,
> 
> We had fun Saturday. other than some minor teething problems with our new car Jason had fun (and NOT in a Kart).
> 
> Thanks


Tim, It was good to have you at the track and I'm glad we had time to talk.
Remember just shoot me a email and I'll accommmodate you any way that I can.
Fred


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Just a reminder, Try and keep all your posts RC related if you would. Somehow or another, we always end up with too much needless junk.
Thanks in advance!

Wednesday evenings:. "Open Practice" from 6:00pm to 9:00pm

Friday evenings:........ "Oval Racing" doors open at 5:30pm (3 heats + Main)

Saturdays:............... "On-Road Racing" doors open at 9:00am, 1st race at 11:30am

Saturday evenings:... "Stadium Racing" sign-up starts at 4:00pm 1st race at


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Sundays????


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

So John,

Will T-shirts be availible next weekend? If so how much for'em?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yes, they'll be picked up Monday, so we'll have them available on Wednesday.
The prices start at 15.00. XX is 2.00 extra, XXX is 3.00 extra.

We'll also take orders for sweatshirts and the likes.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

cool cool i will pick one up this saturday


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

G.L.R.C. said:


> * The final date has been choosen for this years "Open House".*
> 
> The date will be Saturday November the 13th.
> Prizes for everyone. Everybody is guaranteed to win something!
> ...


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

G.L.R.C. said:


> *
> The final date has been choosen for this years "Open House".*
> 
> The date will be Saturday November the 13th.
> ...


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Sounds like you guys had a good time this weekend :thumbsup: Wish I could have been there.I will be there more now(not just cleaning in the am) as all my faimily stuff is done .And the cabin is closed up for winter. My buddy from down state will be here this weekend.It will be his second time ever runing his sedan.I cant wait to start geting some track time in as I need it bad!! Ed


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Not only do we have our Open House to look forward to,
but we're working on trophy race dates, series race dates,
and we've also bid on the prestigious ROAR Region 5 carpeted oval race.

There's lot's in store for you the racer, so stay tuned!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Thats cool Ed, glad all your work is done!!!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Thats cool Ed, glad all your work is done!!!


 Ya me too:thumbsup: Now I can spend more time with my GLRC family  .


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Ed... you need to empty you pm thingie.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I just did so pm away :thumbsup:


John Warner said:


> Ed... you need to empty you pm thingie.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Not only do we have our Open House to look forward to,
> but we're working on trophy race dates, series race dates,
> and we've also bid on the prestigious ROAR Region 5 carpeted oval race.
> 
> There's lot's in store for you the racer, so stay tuned!!


sounds like its gonna be a fun filled year :thumbsup: :jest:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Not only do we have our Open House to look forward to,
> but we're working on trophy race dates, series race dates,
> and we've also bid on the prestigious ROAR Region 5 carpeted oval race.
> 
> There's lot's in store for you the racer, so stay tuned!!


Sounds awsome! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

JankmasterA: I sent you a P.M. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Fred:
Hi,

Thanks. I will. hope to be therre this Wed. around 5pm.

Thanks


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

will someone be able to be at the track at around 4:00 wednesday? i am quite sure i will be there.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hey r we gonna be able to set up a few jumps on the track on wednes day cause i want to try a new set up that i thought of and need to jump it to see if it a good one or not  :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

David Washburn said:


> sounds like its gonna be a fun filled year :thumbsup: :jest:


You'd better darn well believe it!!
After all, isn't that what we're in this hobby for to begin with?!?!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> ......isn't that what we're in this hobby for to begin with?!?!


Right on John.........could'nt have said it better myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Sup Jimmie! You comin by this saturday?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hopefully i wanna see how rusty he got over the summer


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*MR.BILL  * 
Registered User Join Date: May 2002
Posts: 61 

*U.S. Indoor Champs 2004 "25TH Anniversary"*

GOOD NEWS BAD NEWS 

BAD NEWS WE ARE FULL IN SOME OR ALMOST FULL IN OTHERS 

*GOOD NEWS * 

8 OPENING LEFT IN 1/12 MASTERS

1 OPENINGS LEFT IN 1/12 STOCK

MOD TOURING CLOSED!

8 OPENINGS LEFT IN 1/12 MOD

9 OPENING LEFT IN STOCK TOURING

2 OPENINGS LEFT IN MASTERS TOURING


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

John Warner said:


> *MR.BILL  *
> Registered User Join Date: May 2002
> Posts: 61
> 
> ...



this is for the clevland race, right


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yes it is, and it means they now have close to 500 entries!!

What it is the 25th running of the U.S. Indoor Champs. It's held in a Holiday Inn just outside of Cleveland, Ohio. Everybody pits in their room, and the actual races are run in the ballroom. We start at like 7:00am, and finish around 3:30am every day. We race for 5 straight days and nights, and just about every big named professional racer attends. It's the largest indoor RC race in the nation that I'm aware of!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

sounds cool, too bad they dont have one for trucks  :jest: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

can't wait till saturday the week is flying already! :wave:


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes I'm Rusty. I haven't raced since the end of the indoor season.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

hyena boy said:


> will someone be able to be at the track at around 4:00 wednesday? i am quite sure i will be there.



If Fred cant make it I will come down and open at 4PM 

That being said *FRED* if you cant make it let me know!!!!!


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

jimmie said:


> Yes I'm Rusty. I haven't raced since the end of the indoor season.


Come on Jimmie come out and play TJ and I will be making our stadium debut this weekend (sure hope I dont do to bad) Its a good weekend for you to make your first apperence this year!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'll be there too. I'm back !!!
You guys are writting a lot... It tooks me 2 days to read everything...

Anyway, I should be running sedans and Truck this WE !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Dustin said:


> I can see your point, but think about it: The only person who won a main with a brushless in his truck this year was Mike Howe, if I remember right. Besides at the moment brushed motors are dominating.


Yep, and that was against me (I've finished 2nd...). But I had rubber tires !!! lol...


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

jimmie said:


> Yes I'm Rusty. I haven't raced since the end of the indoor season.



its ok u gonna be there this we!!!


what happened to jimruninit or whatever it was :jest: :jest:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Cooter said:


> If Fred cant make it I will come down and open at 4PM
> 
> That being said *FRED* if you cant make it let me know!!!!!


Tim, that would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Come on down Jimmie! You need to practice with your new truck sometime!

-Dustin


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Cleveland Warm-up race at GLRC*

This year we will be hosting our own Cleveland style warm-up race for those of us located in western michigan and beyond. It will be Saturday & Sunday, November 20 & 21, 2004, the week before the race . We're going to try and run 10 cars in each heat, tech and radio impound will be included for each heat.
Fred


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

It sounds like this weekend is going to be a blast!! :thumbsup: I think the wife is going to have me wear the apron again.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, I should be there for practice wednesday, with a little luck I should have the car reasonably good speedwise for the weekend. The thing handles great- gotta love associated!


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Can anyone tell me what Joules are when we charge our batteries? I see it on my charger all the time, but don't know what they are or what it means.
Thanks,
Ted


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

According to the dictionary, a 'Joule' is a unit of energy of 1 watt for 1 second. Basically, it's a measure of how much charge was put in the battery, and so is the mAh number diaplayed (milliAmp-Hours). Bottom line: more = better.


On another subject, is anyone racing Mod or 19T Touring car?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

kevinm said:


> On another subject, is anyone racing Mod or 19T Touring car?


Jeff Cook was wanting to run 19T. And there's a few others that I seen on the track with a Mod motor, such as Walt Henderson. I'd say yes.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> This year we will be hosting our own Cleveland style warm-up race for those of us located in western michigan and beyond. It will be Saturday & Sunday, November 20 & 21, 2004, the week before the race . We're going to try and run 10 cars in each heat, tech and radio impound will be included for each heat.
> Fred


Sounds great Fred! We also have the Cleveland height driver's stand in place along with our normal taller one. Track size is the same as what we'll be running on down there, and our borders are made of the same material. (Polymere Plastic & Kydex)


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

kevinm said:


> On another subject, is anyone racing Mod or 19T Touring car?


Why not Join the Stockless class? :jest:


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

On the dates for the warm up races are you going to have stadium in the evening?My truck is just waiting to give mike a run for the main!For some reason the last weekend I was there I couldnt finnish a race untill the last race.That was the d main.And I beat the tq.I can only hope that I do that well this comming weekend!Hey mike are we going to see the new MRS MIKE CHAMP this weekend?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yes sir, stadium will not be interrupted!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

cool when is the open house again


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

The open house is the 13th of this month.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

cool thanks john


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: so has everyone voted!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

bustedparts said:


> On the dates for the warm up races are you going to have stadium in the evening?My truck is just waiting to give mike a run for the main!For some reason the last weekend I was there I couldnt finnish a race untill the last race.That was the d main.And I beat the tq.I can only hope that I do that well this comming weekend!Hey mike are we going to see the new MRS MIKE CHAMP this weekend?


Hey Rich,
Don't know if she is coming to the track this WE, but I'll have pictures at least...
And I'll be there for you to fight for the TQ... Can't wait...

Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

David Washburn said:


> :thumbsup: so has everyone voted!!!!!! :thumbsup:


Well, I didn't, but that is fine as I'm not american anyway :dude: lol...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey Busted.........

Garth said for me to tell you yes, he's comming back, but he'll be slower than frozen molasses!


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

? Comming back? Are you talkin garth?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yes, Garth. He and Randy Erb!


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Well doesnt everyone start off slow?Thats cool.I am sure he'll have fun going in circles.He was kinda tryin to get me and eric to do it but I cant bring myself to.It's to much like nascar.LOL


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

No kiddin randy is going to join in the funn to.I'll have to come down and put a spankin on them with my slow clumsy truck lol!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Randy ran last Friday night, so he's already one up on ya! LoL!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Steven,

Will you be joining us for the warm-ups?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

maybe?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Bush WINS!!!! :hat:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

?What does that mean???


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't mind dave, he is a little S L O W !! sometimes!!! :jest:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Just two words..... WoW!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Good Turnout, eh?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> Good Turnout, eh?


Uhhhh... Ya think!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

bustedparts said:


> ?What does that mean???



nvm nobody watches that show but me iu guess!!!!


----------



## grhobby (Oct 11, 2004)

Everyone, Just a Note were now open Saturdays til 9 til sometime in 2005. Also we just got a TC4 instock. 

J


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*GLRC Gun Rack*

Larry Oppenhuizen 
Jason XLB 
Jesse Holman 
Chuck Lonergan 
Walter Henderson 
John Warner 
Pete Gamagio 
Fred Knapp 
Jeff Hirdes 
John Teunissen

Last weeks Top Ten Racers.
I have an idea that will change this weekend!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Larry Oppenhuizen
> Jason XLB
> Jesse Holman
> Chuck Lonergan
> ...


I'll have to agree with you. If that whole "group" that was
there practicing last night comes out, it'll most assuredly change!!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

So Fred...or John,

What are we going to do with brushless? Are we going to keep running them with the stock guys or are we putting them in there own class? I plan on eventually getting a brushless hopefully by chistmas and would like to still be able to run with the stockers,....but thats just me. What do you think? Competition is really close between them.

-Dustin K.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

For stadium....that is.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I see Jessie and Mike..........lurking in the shadows  :devil: .


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*GLRC 12th Scale Gun Rack*

Tom Heys 
Mike Murray 
Jody Flipse 
Brad Baker 
Michael Robertson 

Top five for last weekend.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> I see Jessie and Mike..........lurking in the shadows .




MAN U SAY THAT ALOT :roll: :roll: 



and i think his name is spelled jesse!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

it would be nice to see some of the guys that were out at the track last night this weekend. the more competition the better everyone will be.

john how many people are signed up for cleveland?


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm always lurking in the shadows... Look at my location.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Warnout- FYI- All my work phone numbers stayed the same, I just need to get everybodies numbers I had before.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Eric, I'll bump ya tomorrow.

FYI: The shirts were picked up this afternoon.

22 days to the worlds greatest indoor race and counting down!!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

:thumbsup:cool cool i will buy one maybe two this weekend :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Somebody talk about having a schedule of all the events for this indoor season at GLRC. When do you think that will be available ?
Do we have a trophy race scheduled around Christmas, like last year?

Unfortunately, I wont' be able to make it to the "open house" at GLRC, as I have my own "open house reception" on the 13th, to celebrate the wedding with the americain part of the family...

If anybody has a pair of good scissors to cut a body, that wil lbe great if I can use them. I need to trim that new body for my sedan... Thanks !

I'll see you all tomorrow.
Mike


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i have a pair that u can use, and once again congrats on the wedding and see ya tomarrow


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mike, we have a open house, 
In house Cleveland warm up,
The Tuesday night thunder series (No start date as of yet).
Oval series on Sundays ( No start date as of yet).
A bid in for a regional oval race (Not sure if we have it yet)
Trophy race, Sedan/Truck are in the planning stage. 
As you can see things are in the works, I hope this answers your question.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Fred,

How about the gun rack for stadium. :devil: :devil:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Jessie,

I saw your add on the comm lathe. Are you going brushless in your truck?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Hey Jessie,
> 
> I saw your add on the comm lathe. Are you going brushless in your truck?



like i said i think his name isn spelled jesse :jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> ........his name isn spelled jesse :jest: :jest: :jest:


Right,..........


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

It's finally saturday I better get some sleep!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Dustin said:


> Hey Fred,
> How about the gun rack for stadium


I posted that in the stadium thread.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

TOYMINATOR said:


> It's finally saturday I better get some sleep!!! :thumbsup:




it helps a little :jest: :jest:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

So Jimmie,

Are you going to make it for stadium for today?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hey jimmie i see u hahahahahahahaha :jest: :jest:


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

I haven't put my Losi put together yet.


----------



## mike vasilion (Mar 12, 2002)

hey, guys. . . great day of racing. I sure do miss it. . . speaking of missing, I left my radio at the track. It's in a case. Can someone who is going to the CRL in Lansing next weekend bring it to me, or I might be able to go and pick it up Wednesday. 
LMK someone please.
thanks
mike


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Mike:

Hi,

If you can't make it Wed call me as we are gong there for more tuning and I will pick it up then.
it was great seeing you again (and Mini racing with you). Hope to see you more at the track soon.

Fred:

Hi,

Thanks for another great day of racing. Mini had fun. looking forward to Wed. Mini wants go back tomorrow and race........ but he gets to play in the leaves instead.

Thanks


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

mike vasilion said:


> hey, guys. . . great day of racing. I sure do miss it. . . speaking of missing, I left my radio at the track. It's in a case. Can someone who is going to the CRL in Lansing next weekend bring it to me, or I might be able to go and pick it up Wednesday.
> LMK someone please.
> thanks
> mike


Hi Mike, Glad you had fun today!!! I found your radio when I was locking up tonight I left it in with Fred K. stuff and I 2-wayed John and he said he would contact you and work out a way to get it to you.


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

*Stadium Results*

Another great day of Racing!!!


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

*On-Road*

Sorry guys, I lost the main results but here is a list of all the guys we had racing wiht us today. All in All it was a blast!!!

"Great Lakes Racers Club" Indoor 04' 11-06-2004

The heats will be run in the order they are listed


Race # 1 -- SEDAN STOCK - Heat # 1 -- (Red)
car name freq id p txid alt-freq
* 1 Tim Horton 72 9 -2516101 SPARE 
2
3
4 Josh Mielke 87 6 -9758624 
5
6 Ben VanDoorn 80 13 -4387526 
7
8
9 Isaiah Ferguson 63 21 -4865769 
0


Race # 2 -- SEDAN STOCK - Heat # 2 -- (Red)
car name freq id p txid alt-freq
1 Brian Wightman 73 10 -2516101 
2
3 Nate Oppenhuizen 76 7 -2926843 74,78 
4
5 Andrea Lonergan BROWN 27 -9960475 ORANGE 
6
7 Ed Lamberson 75 18 6968420 82 
8 Matt Wightman 74 8 -5916248 
9
0


Race # 3 -- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - Heat # 1 -- (Red)
car name freq id p txid alt-freq
1 Josh Hoye 73 24 -2516101 70 
2
3 Michael Robertson BROWN 28 6904663 RED,ORANGE 
4 Mike Champ 82 30 6941553 
5 Eric Kelly 69 11 -9960475 90,84 
6
7
8
9
0


Race # 4 -- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - Heat # 2 -- (Red)
car name freq id p txid alt-freq
* 1 AJ Warner Freq 99 4 6608133 69 
2
3
4
5
6 Jeff Hirdes BLUE 15 4609897 YELLOW 
7 Brad Baker 71 34 3025142 
8
9 John Teunissen 66 22 -4865769 72 
0


Race # 5 -- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - Heat # 3 -- (Red)
car name freq id p txid alt-freq
* 1 Jeff Cook 81 33 -2516101 SPARE 
2
* 3 Andrew Knapp 75 2 5761748 
4
5
6
7 Fred Knapp 83 1 2427914 
8 John Warner 90 3 6013977 
9
0


Race # 6 -- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - Heat # 4 -- (Red)
car name freq id p txid alt-freq
1 Chuck Lonergan 61 25 2112227 64,72 
2
3 Larry Oppenhuizen 78 26 5467764 74 
4 Jesse Holman 72 17 -9758624 82 
5 Jason XLB GREEN 14 4266333 BLUE,BROWN 
* 6 Mike Vasilion 89 20 -4387526 
7
8
9
0


Race # 7 -- 12TH SCALE - Heat # 1 -- (Red)
car name freq id p txid alt-freq
1 Chris Mockerman RED 36 5868581 
2
3 James Brink 90 16 8098709 88,86 
4 Brad Baker 71 35 9448959 
5 Tom Heys 64 23 6398419 68,66 
6 Mike Murray YELLOW 12 5668067 
7 Jerrod Glover 72 37 4401918 78 
8 Michael Robertson BROWN 29 6069318 RED,ORANGE 
9
0


Race # 8 -- Sedan Mod - Heat # 1 -- (Red)
car name freq id p txid alt-freq
* 1 Sean Bain 62 5 9111692 74 
2
3
4
5
6
7 Jeff Cook 81 32 -5934017 
8 Damon Converse ORANGE 31 9488415 BROWN 
9 Tim Brink 78 19 4875753 80


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, I must say it was quite the awesome turnout, and a great day of racing to be had by all. 37 entries with lots of great competition! All I can remember is that Mini (Jason Exelby) won the "A" main, Fred Knapp won the "B" main and Damon Converse won mod with his new "Diggity Design" prototype sedan chassis. I've been calling it the "Double D LCG" (LCG = lowest center of gravity)


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah I had a lot of fun today! I Kind of wish I could have made it for sedan's too.. But trucks are always a lot of fun when Mike Champ is there... I just need to get to where I can keep up with him.. He was flying tonight! Nice job MIKE!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Yesterday was a blast even if I was in the *coughcough* D *coughcough* main. Mike, "Bob", and me are gonna have to redo that main next week- after "Bob" trims that body that is!  :devil:


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Yesterday was a blast even if I was in the *coughcough* D *coughcough* main. Mike, "Bob", and me are gonna have to redo that main next week- after "Bob" trims that body that is!  :devil:


Don't feel bad I was there too!! broke every race. Then tried to break it after the main and couldn't. Just was not my weekend. Next week will be better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Man!! I am always missing the A-main for truck from 2-8 seconds!   Ow well.........at least I got first in the B-main again. :hat: 

-Dustin K.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Man!! I am always missing the A-main for truck from 2-8 seconds!  Ow well.........at least I got first in the B-main again. :hat:
> 
> -Dustin K.



Yeah man you gota get it together a little bit eariler guy, you would of had 2nd in the A-main and bumped me into third with your time in the B-Main! You always seem to do the best in the main.. Either that or you plan it this way.... Just gota have first dont ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Well me and eric had fun last night.I was battling with my setup for the first race cause I change camber earler last week and fogot about it.Changed it back and it as working ok then.I just wasnt driving as good as I did last time I was there.Broke the truck in the main after the race was over to.The front shock tower took one for the team lol!I think we need to have to do something with changing the track from onroad to stadium.Not saying that it ws a bad layout but it took to much time to bulid it.Just make minor changes to the basic layout and then add the jumps.That is just my 2 cents.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

bustedparts said:


> Well me and eric had fun last night.I was battling with my setup for the first race cause I change camber earler last week and fogot about it.Changed it back and it as working ok then.I just wasnt driving as good as I did last time I was there.Broke the truck in the main after the race was over to.The front shock tower took one for the team lol!I think we need to have to do something with changing the track from onroad to stadium.Not saying that it ws a bad layout but it took to much time to bulid it.Just make minor changes to the basic layout and then add the jumps.That is just my 2 cents.


That is a very good point Rich.. I thought it took a bit too long yesterday too.. I guess we should either make minor changes or just have the layout we're goin for pre planed.. And have some one driving the boat if ya know what I mean.. Looked to me like everyone was just standing around trying to figure out what to do.. Things go a lot faster when you know what you're doing befor you do it.. Just my 2 cents :thumbsup:


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

The perplanded idea sounds good,We need to sit back when the sedans are running and figger out what we are going to change and run with it.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea sounds like a good idea to me so why not try it this coming weekend with the open house


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

DaWrench said:


> Mike:
> Fred:
> Hi,
> Thanks for another great day of racing. Mini had fun. looking forward to Wed. Mini wants go back tomorrow and race........ but he gets to play in the leaves instead.
> Thanks


Tim, thanks for the kind words. Jason put on a great show yeaterday and I'm glad you had a good time. It's my pleasure to serve our racing community and
looking forward to a successful season.


----------



## mike vasilion (Mar 12, 2002)

Hey Tim, if you're going on wed I would appreciate it if you'd pick up my radio.
See ya
mike


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Mike........

That'll be the plan then. We'll give it to Tim on Wednesday and he can bring it to ya. Okay??

Thanks,
J o h n


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*Don't forget this coming weekend is our "Open House".
Free prizes for everyone who enters to race.
There are NO additional charges for this event.
Everyone is guarranteed to win something! 
*********************************​*


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John,

I sent you a P.M. :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

sounds like great fun


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Uhrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..... :roll: ....every weekend since we started, I have gotten first in the B-Main,(except the time Jason V. beat me). I am doing well but am always just a _little_ off from the A-main. It gets frusterating!  Oh well.....next weekend Mr. Champ won't be there so hopefully I can take his spot in the A-main. :devil: 

-Dustin K.


----------



## mike vasilion (Mar 12, 2002)

Sounds good to me. Thanks John. Thanks Tim.
mike


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Uhrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..... :roll: ....every weekend since we started, I have gotten first in the B-Main,(except the time Jason V. beat me). I am doing well but am always just a _little_ off from the A-main. It gets frusterating!  Oh well.....next weekend Mr. Champ won't be there so hopefully I can take his spot in the A-main.
> 
> -Dustin K.


that is like your 3 time saying that since the races ended yesterday :roll:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Interested in racing boats this spring at GLRC???

Here's a site to one of the govenering bodies....

http://www.impba.net/


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Looking to buy a boat???....

http://pub107.ezboard.com/bimpbadistrict2board


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Only if you marshal!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Diggity Design prototype Double D LCG.
What do you think of them?
I'm getting one.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Diggity Design prototype Double D LCG.
> What do you think of them?
> I'm getting one.


Me too! Hope to have it this week.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

those were pretty sweet looking and they must be good to if all of u are getting one


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

I will be running the TC-3.5


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Must be a normal TC3 with extra parts?? LoL!



S.Stew said:


> I will be running the TC-3.5


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

lol, Its something. It might work, it might not. I know the parts fit though.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

i am going to run an XLB TC3 :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

J FAST said:


> i am going to run an XLB TC3 :thumbsup:


So I take it the XLB TC3 is 1BMF?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> So I take it the XLB TC3 is 1BMF?


Sure looked good to me.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

John Warner said:


> So I take it the XLB TC3 is 1BMF?


1BMF comming up!!! :lol:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

J FAST said:


> 1BMF comming up!!! :lol:


You mean going down.... right? As in going down to Cleveland!! LoL!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

John Warner said:


> You mean going down.... right? As in going down to Cleveland!! LoL!


1BMF cleveland style !!!! :lol:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

This is going to be a strange year to say the least..... First of all Steven won't be there, Fred and Andrew will be, I won't be driving a Tamiya, and you'll be driving an Exelby car. Strange....!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

John Warner said:


> This is going to be a strange year to say the least..... First of all Steven won't be there, Fred and Andrew will be, I won't be driving a Tamiya, and you'll be driving an Exelby car. Strange....!


Strange is just the way i like it . except i wish Stepin Steward was giong :tongue:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, me too!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey John- I hope you and Jesse will be in separate rooms this year...:devil:


----------



## troy debruyn (Dec 29, 2002)

Will you guys be doing a point series race (trucks) during the week like you did last year? That was alot of FUN.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> Yeah I had a lot of fun today! I Kind of wish I could have made it for sedan's too.. But trucks are always a lot of fun when Mike Champ is there... I just need to get to where I can keep up with him.. He was flying tonight! Nice job MIKE!!!


Thanks Mike.
You were pretty fast too. Your main just didn't go as well as it should have...
After all, your best time was only 10 sec behind mine, but because you didn't get the extra lap in the heats, it was looking like "more than a full lap". You were there. Don't worry, you'll beat me soon... Or at least you'll be there to put some pressure on me...

Mike


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

I almost got my Losi (MF2)put together. I can tell It's a better built truck compared to my previous Team Associated truck. Tonight I'll put the transmission put together. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

When is practice night this Week?


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

One more question. Is there a rubber class or is everyone using foam tires. I perfer foam I won't have them this week. I must get with Jason Bush to have him mount me a set of foam doughnuts on a set wheels. Ok three in a row I'm done. :wave:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

JimRuninit said:


> When is practice night this Week?


Jim it is on Wed nights :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

JimRuninit said:


> One more question. Is there a rubber class or is everyone using foam tires. I perfer foam I won't have them this week. I must get with Jason Bush to have him mount me a set of foam doughnuts on a set wheels. Ok three in a row I'm done. :wave:


Also Jimmie ,Jason has sets with him mounted and ready to go he sould have some you can get from him on sat.

Come on out and join the fun, we ran for the first time sat with the stadium crew, We had a total blast!!!!! TJ doesnt want to run sedans any more "this is to much fun" he said


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Jesse:

Hi,

Glad you liked the TC3. IF I get my B.M.I. TC3.4 back from the guys in Cleveland I'll let you wheel it. it is faster than Mini's Xray and has some trick transmissions on it. a totally different chassis and my own designed Nitro rack, lowered roll centers modded shocks, etc.

will see you Wed night.

Mike:

Hi, 

I wll pick up your M8 Wed. we are planning to race the CRL (stock/19t) and maybe Sunday. Sunday depends on what my mom needs done around her house and how much I can get done during the week.

C-ya then


Tim


----------



## troy debruyn (Dec 29, 2002)

JimRuninit said:


> I almost got my Losi (MF2)put together. I can tell It's a better built truck compared to my previous Team Associated truck. Tonight I'll put the transmission put together. :thumbsup:


You will NOT be dissapointed with the MF2. The first time out with mine I had 2 heat wins, was leading the 3rd heat when my antena came off the tube. Set TQ and won the A main. That truck handles like no other truck right out of the box. I like my T3, but the MF2 is so much better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I agree,

I had my MF2 since it came out and I LOVE it. I got everyone in the corners except Mike Champ and Mike Howe, and have gotten first in the B-main almost everytime since we started. There is a BIG, BIG, difference from my MF1. Good choice Jimmie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


-Dustin K.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> *Don't forget this coming weekend is our "Open House".
> Free prizes for everyone who enters to race.
> There are NO additional charges for this event.
> Everyone is guarranteed to win something!
> *********************************​*


Alright Jimmie,

Get your truck together for this weekend! Maybe I will see you on wendsday! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Jimmie, you have a P.M. :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea i might get one too


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

troy debruyn said:


> Will you guys be doing a point series race (trucks) during the week like you did last year? That was alot of FUN.


Troy, That is the plan. We are working out the details.


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm going to be Cold Turkey on Saturday. I was hoping to get some practice time . I work til 8 on Wed. Is Fridays oval racing?


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

David you thinking about getting a MF2?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

JimRuninit said:


> I'm going to be Cold Turkey on Saturday. I was hoping to get some practice time . I work til 8 on Wed. Is Fridays oval racing?


Yes sir, oval on Friday night.


 knapster said:


> Lets support this track! We will have the oval set up Friday, you dont have to have a pan car to run oval, oval touring is huge at the Birds, legend's, foam tire trucks anything that turns left. Lets support this track! We have been crying about the lack of local racing for years so lets break out those old left turners and have some fun! Oh, did I mention lets support this track!


Oval is Fun, Fast and Furious


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

JimRuninit said:


> David you thinking about getting a MF2?




yea im pondering the idea, hey u should race oval truck on friday with me if i can find another person :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

JimRuninit said:


> I'm going to be Cold Turkey on Saturday. I was hoping to get some practice time . I work til 8 on Wed. Is Fridays oval racing?


If you get out of work at 8 that still gives you a good 1 1/2 to practice.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah for real Jimmie........ show up and runit already. Whatcha waitin on!! LoL!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, I see Warnout is lurking about... Is anybody going to be at the track around 4:30 wednesday for practice? I'll be needing all the practice time I can get to try and gain a little speed... Cuz a little speed is all I got right now... :devil:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

```
Cuz a little speed is all I got right now
```
That ain't all I heard you have that's little, but yeah, somebody'll be there.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yo jesse u have a pm from me!!!!!!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

John Warner said:


> ```
> Cuz a little speed is all I got right now
> ```
> That ain't all I heard you have that's little, but yeah, somebody'll be there.



JOHN, that is WRONG :jest:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

You must not listen to country music. Ain't you ever heard the song lil' bity?
I think it was written for Eric!!!!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

John Warner said:


> You must not listen to country music. Ain't you ever heard the song lil' bity?
> I think it was written for Eric!!!!


i still say that it is wrong


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

And Captain underpants is who??


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

John Warner said:


> And Captain underpants is who??




i think it is a kid named DUSTIN KOSTER :jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

jesse just a reminder U HAVE A PM


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

David Washburn said:


> jesse just a reminder U HAVE A PM


hey dude i sent you one back like yesterday didnt you get it?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

J FAST said:


> hey dude i sent you one back like yesterday didnt you get it?


nope im not seeing it but do u need to barrow it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Sure wished we could host one of the CRL races again!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Sure wished we could host one of the CRL races again!!


I'm afraid the only way to get one is for CLRC to be well represented at the other CRL races


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

knapster said:


> I'm afraid the only way to get one is for CLRC to be well represented at the other CRL races


True. I might go to the second lansing one if anyone else is interested.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

*Rollout*

What are you guys trying to get for rollout in sedan? I just need to know whats a good starting point.Thanks Ed


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey John did you get my PM?

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Nitro Junkie said:


> Hey John did you get my PM?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ted


I just did, and responded!

ThanX!
J o h n


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

wreckscuba said:


> What are you guys trying to get for rollout in sedan? I just need to know whats a good starting point.Thanks Ed


I've been told by one of the FAST guys to get it between .95 to 1, depending on the track. Last weekend mine was around .88 to .9.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John,

If you call me captain underpants over the intercom, your going to be seeing a blue Losi flying through the air towards the anouncer stand. :devil: :jest: 

-Dustin


(Just Kidding) :wave:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i dont think itr could jump that high not even if u threw it at him :jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow. Funny.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

How about a saturday night point race for 8 weeks we could do It twice in the season. :wave:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah,

We could have the series on saturday night. People sign up for the Normal Truck pro stock and whatever and the people in the series sign up for that. That way we would just have another class,(truck prostock series). That way people who have to work during the week can be part of the series! That would be awsome to do! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

-Dustin K.


What do you guys think?


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

And to think- I got chewed out for posting "Oval" information on the "On-Road" thread...  :devil:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Guy's, this is only a temporary web address, but what do ya think of it??
Awesome is what I say!
http://glrc.dyndns.org/default.htm


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Guy's, this is only a temporary web address, but what do ya think of it??
> Awesome is what I say!
> http://glrc.dyndns.org/default.htm


THATS AWSOME JOHN!!!!!  

-Don't forget to mention the turkey shootout!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

The turkey shoot I think is on there. DON'T give me credit for this awesome work, cause I didn't do it. The author who performed his magic can speak up and let you know who he is if..... he desires to do so!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Well whoever did it: COOL!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Looks great- whoever did it. Just one thing though... You'd think the only thing that we run is Off-Road judging by the Gallery page. Need to get some Oval and On-Road pictures on there, too.

BTW- I hope somebody brings or has a good soldering iron at the track that I can use practice night. I've got some work to do that may solve my lack of speed issues...(If the stuff is in that is!) :thumbsup: :devil:  


Hmmmm... Ancient Chinese Secret...


----------



## troy debruyn (Dec 29, 2002)

Turkey shoot out?.......is that a thanksgiving weekend race?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> *Don't forget this coming weekend is our "Open House". (Turkey shootout in stadium racing.) :wave:
> Free prizes for everyone who enters to race.
> There are NO additional charges for this event.
> Everyone is guarranteed to win something!
> *********************************​*


This weekend is the turkey shootout, not thanksgiving weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

troy debruyn said:


> Turkey shoot out?.......is that a thanksgiving weekend race?


Troy....

This weekend we're having our "Open House" and one of the things we're doing is having a "Turkey Shootout" race. We'll take the top three winners of all the mains in each class and run them together. The winner wins the turkey!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

well guys i will see ya tomarrow for practice


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 23, 2001)

I would have to agree with Fred so what time are we all leaving Saturaday for lansing Racing starts at 10:00 and we dont want to be late.





knapster said:


> I'm afraid the only way to get one is for CLRC to be well represented at the other CRL races


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Just to let yall know, I'm in the market for a 12th scale.. Preferably Associated 12L3 or 12L4.. Unless someone knows of something better/cheaper... If anyone has something for sale let me know!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Did I mention our open house is being sponsored by the wonderful folks at "Hobby World"??



Me said:


> *Don't forget this coming weekend is our "Open House".
> Free prizes for everyone who enters to race.
> There are NO additional charges for this event.
> Everyone is guarranteed to win something!
> *********************************​*


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Uhrrrrrrr............all this talk about racing is getting me pumped up! :roll: ! Good thing the week is going by fast and I don't have school on Friday!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

nitrorod said:


> I would have to agree with Fred so what time are we all leaving Saturaday for lansing Racing starts at 10:00 and we dont want to be late.


I'd go with, but I have obligations at CLRC to fulfill.


----------



## teamductape (Nov 29, 2002)

Dustin said:


> THATS AWSOME JOHN!!!!!
> 
> -Don't forget to mention the turkey shootout!


thanks for pointing that out, if anybody notices anything else i've forgotten, mistakes, or have any ideas for the website just let me know, jason veldkamp


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

teamductape said:


> thanks for pointing that out, if anybody notices anything else i've forgotten, mistakes, or have any ideas for the website just let me know, jason veldkamp


Jason, that looks awesome. :thumbsup:

I believe that the entry fee for practice is $5 for member and $7 for non member. Also, should there be practice on sunday afternoon ?

Also, you might want to add that the 2nd class is $9 (when you are racing sedans and 1/12th scale, or 2 trucks at night...)

If we have pictures from GLRC racing, we send you them to you then ?
Mike


----------



## teamductape (Nov 29, 2002)

Mike Champ said:


> Jason, that looks awesome. :thumbsup:
> 
> I believe that the entry fee for practice is $5 for member and $7 for non member. Also, should there be practice on sunday afternoon ?
> 
> ...


AaaHhhh goood eye,
is there going to be practice on sunday?
and yes (good idea) if anybody has or takes any pictures send them to me at [email protected] i could use some help there 'cause my camera doesn't take the greatest pictures and i don't know if i will ever make it out friday to get some Oval pic's
also the new address will be www.glrcrc.com it may be active at the moment but if not it will be fully active in 48hr.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Yeah,
> 
> We could have the series on saturday night. People sign up for the Normal Truck pro stock and whatever and the people in the series sign up for that. That way we would just have another class,(truck prostock series). That way people who have to work during the week can be part of the series! That would be awsome to do! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


We could "throw out' 1 or 2 of the races to make it easier for people who can't make it.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

teamductape said:


> thanks for pointing that out, if anybody notices anything else i've forgotten, mistakes, or have any ideas for the website just let me know, jason veldkamp


Jason, You did an AWSOME job on the website! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

-We need to add pictures to the gallery though.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea lets rub it in dustin


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

teamductape said:


> thanks for pointing that out, if anybody notices anything else i've forgotten, mistakes, or have any ideas for the website just let me know, jason veldkamp




very nice job jason
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

*Glrc Board*

have fun


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

This year we will be hosting our own Cleveland style warm-up race for those of us located in western michigan and beyond. It will be Saturday & Sunday, November 20 & 21, 2004, the week before the race. Indoor Champs rules will apply. Personal transponders, house transponders if needed.

*Classes:*
10th scale touring Stock, Mod. 
12th Scale Stock, Mod. 
*Schedule:* Track opens 9am, Registration 9am to 11am Racing start at 11:30am 3 Heats with Resort after 2 then mains for all.
36 x 84 "Ozite" Classes not listed above can be added 

*Location*:
GLRC... 2605 Sanford Ave. SW 
Grandville, MI 
(In the "Rivertown Sports Complex")


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Ed, I'm Sorry you feel the way you do and this is not the place to discuss it. If you have a problem please feel free to give me a call anytime.
Fred.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Nice job on the site Jason, looks sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Have fun Racing next Saturday guys !
Mike


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Okay what I missed!


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

ya got a feeling there is something going on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm clueless as well... AND NO WARNER- THATS NOT AS USUAL!!! :lol: Missed something somewhere, but not letting it bother me. Lets race!  :devil: Got me some speed and some oomph outta the corners, now I'm ready... I hope.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

DamageIncRacing said:


> :devil: Got me some speed and some oomph outta the corners, now I'm ready... I hope.


So, you got new batteries ?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

O........K......................I must have missed something.......


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Go *Team Losi!!!!*  :devil:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Go *Team Losi!!!!*




and that was retarded :freak: :freak: :freak:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

JimRuninit said:


> Okay what I missed!



i;m in the same boat as you :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

knapster said:


> this is not the place to discuss it.Fred.


Why Not! this is a public forum and people are free to speak their mind. Unless this has turned into a Nazi Regime.


----------



## JamesBrink (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi,
Did anyone find a small metal sleeve on the tire truing table? It's part of my adapter and I think I may have left it there. Please let me know at [email protected] if you've seen it. Thanks!

James


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

James, I didn't see one when we left, but to be honest I didn't inspect all the tables nor the truing table. If it's there, we'll grab it and save it up on the scoring tower for ya!

And on another note: Thank you gentleman!

J o h n


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Mike Champ said:


> So, you got new batteries ?


Nope...:devil:


----------



## JamesBrink (Apr 17, 2004)

Okay, 
Thanks John!


----------



## grhobby (Oct 11, 2004)

Everyone just a note, we now have Hobby World Decals incase anyone wants umm. They are FREE. I repeat FREE 

Also Associated parts are rolling in every day and we will now be stocking MF2 parts. Inventory on the MF2 stuff is limited right now but by next week we should have a bunch more. 

J

p..s Since I have had so many people asking the price on it.. 239.95 is what we are selling the MF2 for..


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

I wish I would of known that because I had to drove to R and L in Kalamazoo to buy my MF2 last weekend. I paid $244.00. I was there yesterday looking for silver springs for it but none available. I always try to give you guys first shot at earning my business.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

They already have my business cuz the parts I order come in FAST... Well, as long as they can get 'em that is. That and they don't give me any grief... yet! :devil:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

JimRuninit said:


> I wish I would of known that because I had to drove to R and L in Kalamazoo to buy my MF2 last weekend. I paid $244.00. I was there yesterday looking for silver springs for it but none available. I always try to give you guys first shot at earning my business.


Jimmie,

I have 2 silver springs you can have. The reds will be good for the front temporarlily if you can't find another pair..............But then again, call riders....I called them a yesterday, and they said they had some. :thumbsup: 

See ya Saturday!

-Dustin K.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

just got my new speed wepon done for this weekend


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

David Washburn said:


> just got my new speed wepon done for this weekend


Gonna shoot that new truck out of a cannon? :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Phat Dakota said:


> Why Not! this is a public forum and people are free to speak their mind. Unless this has turned into a Nazi Regime.


*Nazi*:
A member or supporter of the fascist national socialist german party,
I think not.
*Ragime*:
Administration
No, thats not it either.

Some issues are better left to be taken care of in private.
Airing your dirty laundry is for Jerry Springer.
You know, remember that time when you and I had an issue to resolve in the roller rink and we went in to my office and took care of it and left it at that.
It wasn't aired in a public forum or should it have been?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Gonna shoot that new truck out of a cannon?



nope i straped a turbine enine to the back of it :jest: :jest: 


ps, My sister is covered in MOLES :jest:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> .......
> 
> ps, My sister is covered in MOLES :jest:...........



I don care who yar dats funny right der!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey John,

P.M. me your cell number.

-Dustin


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Hey John,
> 
> P.M. me your cell number.
> 
> -Dustin



wow dustin asking another guy for his phone number!!!!! :jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

No, I am _*not*_ gay.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> No, I am _*not*_ gay.




hey i never said that dustin



ps watch this
http://www.funnyjunk.com/pages/watch.htm
http://www.funnyjunk.com/pages/burger.htm

:wave: :jest: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah I saw that a while ago. LMAO


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea it is still funny and retarded at the same time


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> http://www.funnyjunk.com/pages/watch.htm


Wow, If forgot about that one, now I can't sleep tonight.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

* *Wednesday evenings: "Open Practice" from 5:30pm to 9:00pm*

*Friday evenings: "Oval Racing" doors open at 5:30pm (3 heats + Main)*

*Saturdays: "On-Road Racing" doors open at 9:00am, 1st race at 11:30am*

*Saturday evenings: "Stadium Racing" sign-up starts at 4:00pm 1st race at 5:30pm*

Our Sunday Program Will Soon Be Announced!*

Don't forget to visit our new website at.. www.GLRCrc.com* 
************************************************​


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I should have that Double D LCG tonight.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

is that the car that is custom made


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

David W.

Yes it is........... cool TC3,,,,,,,,,errr DD LCG
Fred:

I'll put my B.M.I. back together and turn Mini loose on ya. 
had a good time Wed night. even Gav thought it was cool (when they were'nt playing Halo2) another racer under the Team XLB camp.

any chance of practice on Sunday?????

Thanks


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> I should have that Double D LCG tonight.


Nope, bet ya don't!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Tim, see if you can find out how may of the guys going to the hub would be 
interested in a practice session sunday or maybe two heats and a main.
It works for me if we can get more than you and me.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

knapster said:


> Tim, see if you can find out how may of the guys going to the hub would be
> interested in a practice session sunday or maybe two heats and a main.
> It works for me if we can get more than you and me.


I might be interested, especially since I can't race this WE. I know I should be pretty busy on sunday too, but I'd like to race...

Let me know if other peoples are in, and I will try to join for 2 heats and a main... :thumbsup: 

Mike


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

MUST- RACE- LITTLE- CARS- FOR- BOWLING-TROPHIES! :devil:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DamageIncRacing said:


> MUST- RACE- LITTLE- CARS- FOR- BOWLING-TROPHIES! :devil:


Don't you mean you're racing toy cars for bowling trophies and bragging rights? LoL!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Well yeah, I just didn't want to be that blunt!  :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Nope, bet ya don't!


OK, would you believe wednesday?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Web site:
http://www.glrcrc.com


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

where are the shirts? MR.Warner???? :wave:


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

-- TRUCK PRO-STOCK - D Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 18 5:14.97 JASON BUSH 
2 5 12 3:55.46 Ken Simpson 
3 1 7 1:49.64 Erik 
4 6 7 5:04.27 TJ Postma 
5 4 2 0:19.18 DAVID WASHBURN 

David what problems were you having last week with the T4?  


(A question from your concerned friend :devil: )


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

He went out and got a "new Factory Team T4" so it shouldn't break as much as his old "team T4".


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

JimRuninit said:


> -- TRUCK PRO-STOCK - D Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 3 18 5:14.97 JASON BUSH
> 2 5 12 3:55.46 Ken Simpson
> ...



yea real mature jimmie LOL, i came over thae table top and broke a ball stud on my second lap :jest: :jest:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.funnyjunk.com/movies/49/Relaxing+Car+Drive/stream


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Jimmie, John, Eric, check your P.M.'s. LMAO!!!!! :jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

The Factory Team T4 is a tougher truck?


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Dustin give me some idea of a gearing you been using on your MF2. I'm hoping on good luck tonight. Plus I'm going to have my kids too


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Fred: 

Hi,

Thanks in advance for openining the track on Sunday for us sedan racers. I told everyone I could think of about Sunday. hopefully the sedan guys from Saturday will show up Sunday.

Tim & Mini


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

question??

will the track be open tomarrow?
what time if it is?
it would be nice because i did not get to play today. i had things around the house to do.

i will try to check the tread tomarrow morning before church.

hope it was is good day at the track.


----------



## JankmasterA (Oct 19, 2004)

*On-Road Results*

"Great Lakes Racers Club" Indoor 04' 11-13-2004

Best Heat Lap/Time for SEDAN STOCK: 
Tim Horton with 20/5:08.08

-- SEDAN STOCK - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 6 20 5:00.18 Mike Dombrowski 
2 3 20 5:14.69 Matt Wightman 
3 4 17 5:14.55 Colin Meekhof 
4 1 14 5:19.16 Tim Horton 

-- SEDAN STOCK - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 5 21 5:14.03 Brian Wightman 
2 1 19 5:05.47 Josh Heilke  
3 3 17 5:03.11 Ben VanDoorn 
4 4 12 5:02.36 Dan Wightman 
Best Heat Lap/Time for SEDAN PRO-STOCK: 
Larry Oppenhuizen with 27/5:00.88

-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 28 5:06.97 Damon Converse 
2 3 28 5:10.20 Jesse Holman 
3 5 28 5:11.38 Steven Stewart 
4 6 26 5:09.71 Tim Brink 
5 1 19 3:24.75 Larry Oppenhuizen 

-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 25 5:03.28 Andrew Knapp 
2 1 24 5:02.45 Fred Knapp 
3 6 24 5:12.97 Mike Howe 
-- 5 --- DNS --- John Warner 
-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 26 5:11.76 Brad Baker 
2 5 24 5:01.74 AJ Warner 
3 3 24 5:02.27 Eric Kelly 
4 1 23 5:06.90 Michael Robertson 
Best Heat Lap/Time for 12TH SCALE: 
James Brink with 43/8:06.37

-- 12TH SCALE - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 43 8:07.34 James Brink 
2 4 39 8:03.91 Michael Robertson 
-- 3 --- DNS --- Tom Heys


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

hyena boy said:


> question??
> 
> will the track be open tomarrow?
> what time if it is?
> ...


Jesse will open for me in the morning. He should be at the track around 10:30am. I will be in around 11:30
Fred.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

knapster said:


> As you can see we had a good turn out today and we had a blast. I'm allready looking forward to next Saturday.
> We posted a fresh copy of the finacial report today and it's amazing the little misc. things that are kept track of and fully documented to know exactly where every penny of the racers money is going. Be sure to take the time and check it out.
> We are well into the Black.



Yeah, Great Day. Thanx to Alex and john for running the races And Fred for keeping everything in order. 

Glad to see the Finacial Report, looks like we are doing pretty good.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

knapster @ 1:25a.m. before it was mysteriously deleted said:


> We posted a fresh copy of the finacial report today and it's amazing the little misc. things that are kept track of and fully documented to know exactly where every penny of the racers money is going. Be sure to take the time and check it out.


I'm sure glad I was able to help you figure exactly what to say so you didn't stress your brain any.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

As you can see we had a good turn out today and we had a blast. I'm allready looking forward to next Saturday.

We posted a fresh copy of the finacial report today and it's amazing the little misc. things that are kept track of and fully documented to know exactly where every penny of the racers money is going. Be sure to take the time and check it out.
We are well into the Black.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

knapster said:


> As you can see we had a good turn out today and we had a blast. I'm allready looking forward to next Saturday.
> 
> We posted a fresh copy of the finacial report today and it's amazing the little misc. things that are kept track of and fully documented to know exactly where every penny of the racers money is going. Be sure to take the time and check it out.
> We are well into the Black.


I'm sure glad I was able to help you figure exactly what to say so you didn't stress your brain any.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Michelle... :hat:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks Andy. Its getting late you know!


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

knapster said:


> Thanks Andy. Its getting late you know!


Your welcome, and depending on how you look at it, it's actualy early.


----------



## Omega Pi (Feb 26, 2002)

S.Stew said:


> Michelle... :hat:


Steven,
Thanks...hope next week will be a happier week....talk to u soon,
Chelle


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

It will be, keep smiling and have faith!


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

You know, all this is actually quite amusing if you sit down and look at it all in perspective. I have absolutely no idea why, but for some reason I have been deemed the "Bad Guy" or imagine this, "Bad Andy", or some other derogitory comment that can't be typed on here b/c it will get you an email from the moderators. It just amazes me how someone who dedicated all the time they did over the past 4 years to something they believed in is now no longer looked upon as someone who is accepted anymore or even given credit for what they have done. I was approached by a certain GLRC club member a couple weeks ago at Rider's. This person asked me how things were going and a few other misc. hiya, how ya' doin' things before they asked me questions that were obviously the ones that should have been first and the rest just forgotten. 

"How are things over at Tony and Marty's place?"

Response: "Fine."

Second question: "Are you going to come race wuth us?" 

Response: "Nope."

Third and Fourth questions: "Why not? Don't you like John?" 

Response, With confused look on my face: "Actually I consider John to be a close friend of mine. It's just that I don't have a lot of respect for some of the other people there." 

End of conversation:

John and I have been in contact several times since this indoor season has started and w/o going into a novel length detail I told him I no longer felt like I was welcome at GLRC b/c I happened to try and voice an opinion at the first meeting that was held at the pizza place and I felt like everyone thought I was doing something bad by having an opinion. And that was exactly why I was not "invited" to the second meeting but some other paeople who weren't even at the first meeting were invited. It had for some reason as of the last season that the three or four of us that busted our humps every other day almost as not only board members, but as mentors and someone for the Nooby racer or veteran racer to come to and speak freely with, joke around with, and generally not worry about goofing on each other were expected to do this out of obligation and not enjoyment. Both John and Fred were nothing but supportive of me over this time. And quite frankly, even though I knew this wasn't the case, it felt like they were the only ones who felt this way. Hell w/o John's help my truck would have never at one point looked nice before that 90 year old man pulled out in front of me. And Fred last year invited me over to spend Christmas with his family b/c he knew I wasn't able to go back to K.C. and see my family for the holidays. That is why I choose to be Joe Shmoe racer at whomever's track I feel like. And if that can't be respected that then I am truely sorry for you.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Phat Dakota said:


> You know, all this is actually quite amusing if you sit down and look at it all in perspective. I have absolutely no idea why, but for some reason I have been deemed the "Bad Guy" or imagine this, "Bad Andy", or some other derogitory comment that can't be typed on here b/c it will get you an email from the moderators. It just amazes me how someone who dedicated all the time they did over the past 4 years to something they believed in is now no longer looked upon as someone who is accepted anymore or even given credit for what they have done. I was approached by a certain GLRC club member a couple weeks ago at Rider's. This person asked me how things were going and a few other misc. hiya, how ya' doin' things before they asked me questions that were obviously the ones that should have been first and the rest just forgotten.
> 
> "How are things over at Tony and Marty's place?"
> Response: "Fine."
> ...


Andy, I personally think you need to change the answer to the 2nd question to yep, sure or even maybe. After all, the number of us that miss your company, friendship and camaraderie far outweigh the number of those that you think don't. It's time you stop being "Joe Schmoe" and start being "Andy Curran" once again!

John Warner


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

pretty QUIET in here at 3:30AM isn't it MR.WARNER? :wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yep, it sure is!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I agree with Johnny Boy on this one Andy- There are people who come and race with us who want to know where you are. As far as I'm concerned, everybody is welcome, reguardless of what may or may not have happened in the past. The more the merrier.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Yep, it sure is!


I'm ALIVE!!!! :jest:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Andy, I can relate. When people say this or that about me and are them selves unwilling to lift a finger, just consider the source. I'm personnaly tired of all the games people play and miss your help and imput.


----------



## Omega Pi (Feb 26, 2002)

Andy,

For the obvious reasons, I don't feel comfortable racing at Marty's track when a certain someone and pal are there, which means I don't get to hang with one of my good friends, cuz he won't come race at GLRC. Not only that, I am deprived of the work of the "magic fingers"..... So u and "fingers" need to come race at GLRC.

Chelle


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Reminds me of a commercial.
Let your fingers do the walking!








I think it was a yellow pages add.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yes it was fred


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Dustin said:


> He went out and got a "new Factory Team T4" so it shouldn't break as much as his old "team T4".



I would have to disagree with you there dustin... The graphite parts on the FT T4 are stiffer and lighter than the plastic parts.. The stiffer parts snap easier than the plastic parts.. Cuase the plastic ones have a bit of flex to them therefor can take harder hits.. But to be honest I broke more parts on my Team T4 than I have on the FT.. But I am hitting the wall less with the FT truck now.. I have improved my driving a bit since I had the Team Kit..


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

You guys gona post the Stadium Rusults from last night? After all the week I really shine I'd like to have those "Braggin rights" you guys speak of.. I come home and only see the On Road Results.. Hehe Least I made the B-Main there! Yeah!!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Mike you have a P.M.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*Stadium Results * 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Great Lakes Racers Club" Indoor 04' 11-14-2004

Best Heat Lap/Time for TRUCK RUBBER: 
Gene Kububicki with 19/5:15.19

-- TRUCK RUBBER - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 19 5:13.69 Shawn Meekhof 
2 4 19 5:15.51 Rich Heavner 
3 5 18 5:00.15 Gene Kububicki 
4 3 17 5:03.06 Ryan Clay 
5 6 11 5:08.13 Tyler & Aaron 

Best Heat Lap/Time for TRUCK PRO-STOCK: 
Apl-Hed with 22/5:13.30

-- TRUCK PRO-STOCK - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 22 5:13.02 Mike Howe 
2 4 22 5:13.62 Andrew Knapp 
3 5 20 5:00.02 Apl-Hed 
4 1 20 5:00.53 Jerry Hauch 
5 7 20 5:07.94 Don Schondelmayer 
6 6 20 5:11.05 Dustin Koster 

-- TRUCK PRO-STOCK - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 21 5:13.82 Roy Dallier 
2 1 18 5:01.54 Vince Ball 
3 4 17 5:15.38 Erik 
4 5 12 2:49.42 Jason Veldkamp 
5 6 11 3:10.45 Michelle 
-- TRUCK PRO-STOCK - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 6 20 5:00.28 Rob Tell 
2 3 18 5:01.39 Jason Busch 
3 4 18 5:13.09 Jimmie Howard 
4 1 17 5:10.19 David Washburn 
-- 5 --- DNS --- Clifford Seid 

Best Heat Lap/Time for TRUCK MOD: 
Kevin Bacon with 20/5:03.44

-- TRUCK MOD - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 6 19 5:07.64 Kevin Bacon 
2 3 19 5:07.88 Jason Snyder 
3 7 18 5:13.19 Don Shondelmayer 
4 1 17 5:10.22 Ace 
5 4 3 1:19.33 Crashmaster 
6 5 1 0:01.49 Moose

*On-Road Results * 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Great Lakes Racers Club" Indoor 04' 11-13-2004

Best Heat Lap/Time for SEDAN STOCK: 
Tim Horton with 20/5:08.08

-- SEDAN STOCK - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 6 20 5:00.18 Mike Dombrowski 
2 3 20 5:14.69 Matt Wightman 
3 4 17 5:14.55 Colin Meekhof 
4 1 14 5:19.16 Tim Horton 

-- SEDAN STOCK - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 5 21 5:14.03 Brian Wightman 
2 1 19 5:05.47 Josh Heilke 
3 3 17 5:03.11 Ben VanDoorn 
4 4 12 5:02.36 Dan Wightman 
Best Heat Lap/Time for SEDAN PRO-STOCK: 
Larry Oppenhuizen with 27/5:00.88

-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 28 5:06.97 Damon Converse 
2 3 28 5:10.20 Jesse Holman 
3 5 28 5:11.38 Steven Stewart 
4 6 26 5:09.71 Tim Brink 
5 1 19 3:24.75 Larry Oppenhuizen 

-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 25 5:03.28 Andrew Knapp 
2 1 24 5:02.45 Fred Knapp 
3 6 24 5:12.97 Mike Howe 
-- 5 --- DNS --- John Warner 

-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 26 5:11.76 Brad Baker 
2 5 24 5:01.74 AJ Warner 
3 3 24 5:02.27 Eric Kelly 
4 1 23 5:06.90 Michael Robertson 
Best Heat Lap/Time for 12TH SCALE: 
James Brink with 43/8:06.37

-- 12TH SCALE - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 43 8:07.34 James Brink 
2 4 39 8:03.91 Michael Robertson 
-- 3 --- DNS --- Tom Heys


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

cool thank john


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I see you out there Eric Z. :wave:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Eric, If you have Yahoo click my Red*Y*sign. :thumbsup:


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

i will see you all out on wednesday. i have family coming over tonight, so i could not come to play today.

what time are we starting on saturday, and sunday this weekend?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Anybody interested in having a trophy race sometime this season?
Complete with t-shirts and the works???


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Anybody interested in having a trophy race sometime this season?
> Complete with t-shirts and the works???


_*HECK YEAH!!!!!!!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

John Warner said:


> Anybody interested in having a trophy race sometime this season?
> Complete with t-shirts and the works???


 hey john, you still owe me a shirt. i may wear it or use it for a rag, but ill still use it. lol.
mike howe is a cheater, lol, sorry mike, i had to throw that in.
and again sorry to andrew " ITS ALL MY FAULT" , lol
well, i had a good time john, you definately need to seperate stock and brushless. there is no other way around it.

thanx for the good time, and my shirt size is XL, thanx john

aplhed


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea it was fun yesterday, i might show up for practice on wednesday


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

> you definately need to seperate stock and brushless. there is no other way around it.


I Totaly Agree. :thumbsup:

Just about every brushless truck i saw was considerably faster then any stock truck out there.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Start checking the roadios on the guys that run brushless. If touringcar guys have to turn the throttle down to a certain point to match a brushed motor, the truck guys should, too. Or just separate the two and let 'em tear themselves up! LOL! I ran brushless saturday morning/afternoon and it really didnt help cuz of handling issues... Need to change a few things on the suspension.  :devil:


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Start checking the roadios on the guys that run brushless. If touringcar guys have to turn the throttle down to a certain point to match a brushed motor, the truck guys should, too. Or just separate the two and let 'em tear themselves up! LOL! I ran brushless saturday morning/afternoon and it really didnt help cuz of handling issues... Need to change a few things on the suspension.  :devil:


Too FAST for you???? :jest:


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> I Totaly Agree. :thumbsup:
> 
> Just about every brushless truck i saw was considerably faster then any stock truck out there.


but it was a brushed motor that won the A main. I think it is fair till they start winning the A or B mains. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Those brushless guys gas are fast!


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> I Totaly Agree. :thumbsup:
> 
> Just about every brushless truck i saw was considerably faster then any stock truck out there.


So far, only brushed motors won the A main, as far as I know....
However, if the brushless motors are really too fast, let's put them in a 19T class, with 100% of the stock settings... I think that is about what it's equivalent to... my $0.02

I'll run 19T if anybody is interested...
Mike


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Apl Hed said:


> hey john, you still owe me a shirt. i may wear it or use it for a rag, but ill still use it. lol.
> *mike howe is a cheater*, lol, sorry mike, i had to throw that in.
> and again sorry to andrew " ITS ALL MY FAULT" , lol
> well, i had a good time john, you definately need to seperate stock and brushless. there is no other way around it.
> ...


Ok first of all... Your just mad cause ANDREW and I beat you! haha.. I am not a cheater.. The time I got bumped over the rail in that one spot I waited till the guy that was right behind me was back with me.. Unlike you! You just jumped the rail and took off in the main! CHEATER!!!

And 2nd, John I dont think that XL is gona cut it! Need something more like a XXXXXL for his Ego! hahaha :thumbsup: :devil:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Anybody interested in having a trophy race sometime this season?
> Complete with t-shirts and the works???


Oh yeah, Just as long as it doesn't land on one of the weeks I'll be down in Georgia! Cause I really wouldn't wana miss out on that.. Also John, You didn't say anything about the Turkey race! See how you are? :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Mike Champ said:


> So far, only brushed motors won the A main, as far as I know....
> However, if the brushless motors are really too fast, let's put them in a 19T class, with 100% of the stock settings... I think that is about what it's equivalent to... my $0.02
> 
> I'll run 19T if anybody is interested...
> Mike


That is untrue my friend! Remember that weekend you had rubber tires and a stock motor? I beat you with Brushless and foam tires! That was A-main.. Hehe that just shows the kind of advantage I need to beat Mike Champ!! hahaha 
Also if you take a look at the Mod results for last saturday, they turned less laps than the stock.. I'd say throw the Brushless in with everything else.. 19t, mod, brushless... what ever! It diffently shows that the stock motor's are faster for that track, with the drivers we have seen anyway.. I'm sure there are guys out there that could turn a lot more laps with Mod...


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Anybody interested in having a trophy race sometime this season?
> Complete with t-shirts and the works???


Anything, as long as we can race !!! and have fun !!!
I'd like also the idea of a point series...

Mike


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> That is untrue my friend! Remember that weekend you had rubber tires and a stock motor? I beat you with Brushless and foam tires! That was A-main.. Hehe that just shows the kind of advantage I need to beat Mike Champ!! hahaha
> Also if you take a look at the Mod results for last saturday, they turned less laps than the stock.. I'd say throw the Brushless in with everything else.. 19t, mod, brushless... what ever! It diffently shows that the stock motor's are faster for that track, *with the drivers we have seen anyway*.. I'm sure there are guys out there that could turn a lot more laps with Mod...


I agree mike!
Sorry I didn't have time to have a deeper look at the results from last saturday.
And yes, you are right, that time when you had your brushless motor, you won. So, that is the exception that confirms the rules my friend!
*BUT*, *no TQ made by a brushless motor so far !!!*

Hey Dustin, I see that you made the A-Main last WE. Good job !!!
I guess you like it better when I'm not there... jk

I'll see you all saturday for FUN Racing.

Oh BTW Apple, I don't think Mike is a cheater. He is actually one of the most "fairplay" guy I've ever met in the RC community... Hope to see you next WE for some more competition...

Mike


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

TOYMINATOR said:


> but it was a brushed motor that won the A main. I think it is fair till they start winning the A or B mains. :thumbsup:


When i say they are considerably faster, i mean actual speed, not lap times. Alot of the brushless trucks were over shooting jumps and didnt seem like they could use the power properly. 

So it might not be an issue of Dominance, just people feeling its just plain not fair.

It really hasnt been an issue in Touring i dont think?

My vote is for seperate classes.


----------



## danbracing (Apr 22, 2002)

*martin truex and dale jr, with rc cars*

*this is off nascar.com,,they asked Martin Truex what him and jr. do for fun.*

*Truex*: Besides women and racin', not really anything (laughing).
Just normal stuff. I like to hunt and fish. Haven't gotten to do much of that lately, so I've been (racing) RC cars and I like tinkering on toys and things like that. Four wheelers. Just whatever, man. Whatever's fun. Whatever my buddies are doing.

Me and Junior have our quarter-scales we've been tinkering with pretty regularly now. Racing on the computer. Playing on the computer, playing games on there. Just whatever's fun, whatever's relaxing. That's what I'm all about.

later dbr


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> When i say they are considerably faster, i mean actual speed, not lap times. Alot of the brushless trucks were over shooting jumps and didnt seem like they could use the power properly.
> 
> So it might not be an issue of Dominance, just people feeling its just plain not fair.
> 
> ...




if they seperate them in trucks they do the same in sedans also, so my vote is if they do it in one they do it in the other also, any way u dont even race trucks steven, so why does it matter to you


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Sounds to me like burshless trucks will have there own class.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

We should make a decision soon because I plan on getting a brushless for my truck, and I would like to know where I will be running.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

knapster said:


> Sounds to me like burshless trucks will have there own class.


I thought that I did.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Me personally would like them to stay together. Because if I get a brushless I am going to set it in my radio to go not much faster than I am now. People who have it set high won't do all that great on our track, so brushed _*"speed"*_ will still dominate. Either way is fine for me I guess, it'll just suck only getting to compete with around six people if I go brushless.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Dustin said:


> Me personally would like them to stay together. Because if I get a brushless I am going to set it in my radio to go not much faster than I am now. People who have it set high won't do all that great on our track, so brushed _*"speed"*_ will still dominate. Either way is fine for me I guess, it'll just suck only getting to compete with around six people if I go brushless.


Dustin, it will only suck if you want it to. One week you could run with the brushless corwd and the next you could run with the bruched (*Stock*) crowd.
Problem solved!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

TOYMINATOR said:


> Too FAST for you???? :jest:


No- just not used to the way the car goes through the corners with a brushless. Needless to say I will be working on that wednesday. I say split em if thats the majority vote. I'll run it wherever I'm put.  :devil:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

knapster said:


> Dustin, it will only suck if you want it to. One week you could run with the brushless corwd and the next you could run with the bruched (*Stock*) crowd.
> Problem solved!



well that is not very smart, so we wont know where we are running until the heat boards are posted, i say pick a spot and keep us there



my vote is too keep it the same


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks for the compliment David.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

knapster said:


> Thanks for the compliment David.




yea u bet fred


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Hmmm, I think I'll have to make David my pet project!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Hmmm, I think I'll have to make David my pet project!


Is that anything like the old pet rocks??? :tongue:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Oh, far worse then that.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Ahhhhh....... kinda like a Chia Pet then I take it!!! LoL


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Ahhhhh....... kinda like a Chia Pet then I take it!!! LoL


Actually your correct.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

knapster said:


> Hmmm, I think I'll have to make David my pet project!



ohhhhhhhhhhh my god that was so funny fred!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :jest: :jest: 




no actually im not seeing it happen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

My vote is to also split brushed, and brushless into seperate classes.
They can compare lap times and results of those who race in the two different classes.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Anyone have a big screw driver I can barrow?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

BIG screwdriver??? I've got a BIG hammer you can borrow though!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i don't care anymore


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> BIG screwdriver??? I've got a BIG hammer you can borrow though!


Yea, I can see that happining.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Here's another thought.....
what IF a brushed guy WANTED to run with the brushless class,
would he be allowed to do so if the classes are seperated?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

David Washburn said:


> i disagree cause there aren't very many guys/girls with brushless at the track and we would be running with the same 5 people everyweek,


Heck, I run with the same people every week. If I want to run with someone
else I can run mod.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i don't care anymore


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Last time I looked I had a Stocker in my car.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i don't care anymore


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i don't care anymore


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Yes, Hello


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

David, let me see if I can shed some lght on what's happening for ya.....

The brushless guy's trucks go TOO FAST and they can't control them. By doing this, they end up taking out the slower brushed truck in almost every corner. We can no longer accept the word of the driver that he has his or hers radio turned down to be more like stock. Could you imagine a bunch of novice drivers in the sedan class running let's say a 9 single against the rest of the stock motored cars. There would be carnage everywhere..... kinda like there is in the trucks!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

David Washburn said:


> *we are still learning how to control it on the track * and until the entire a main is filled with nothing but brushless I think it should stay the way that it is now


Don't you agree that it would be better for all of you to learn together in the same class?????


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i don't care anymore


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i don't care anymore


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Sorry, but he ran a stock last weekend.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

David Washburn said:


> se now last weekend when i seen andrews tc3 it had a brushless


Sorry...... you're incorrect. He ran a brushed motor, we all checked!

Bottom line is this......
we're going to try it this weekend and see how it works, and how everybody likes it.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i don't care anymore


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Oh... and did you also notice Andrew was FASTER with his brushed motor??
He had much better control of it because it was slower.

Have you ever seen me TRY and drive my sedan with a mod motor?? All I can say is .... it ain't pretty!!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

My opinions go both ways, I think we should make a poll.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Lets calm things down and decide on saturday when people sign up? Hows that sound?

Just an idea.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> Lets calm things down and decide on saturday when people sign up? Hows that sound?
> 
> Just an idea.


Sounds great! :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> My opinions go both ways, I think we should make a poll.


already tryed it but most of the people who voted didn't race trucks :jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Now that the brushless issue is setteled, whats next on the agenda?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> already tryed it but most of the people who voted didn't race trucks :jest: :jest: :jest:


Yeah I know. Oh well, mabey we could do one for trucks and one for sedan.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Fred you have a P.M.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

knapster said:


> Now that the brushless issue is setteled, whats next on the agenda?


dont you mean Docket, Judge Fred? :thumbsup:


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

*Brushed vs. Brushless*

I have to ask what should be an obvious question here. Has anyone actually tried setting their brushless to the "limited" mode? (mode 5 or 6) When in this mode, the blue LED is on to indicate that it's limited.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

kevinm said:


> I have to ask what should be an obvious question here. Has anyone actually tried setting their brushless to the "limited" mode? (mode 5 or 6) When in this mode, the blue LED is on to indicate that it's limited.



Im gunna guess no.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

im gonna have to say yes


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

kevinm said:


> I have to ask what should be an obvious question here. Has anyone actually tried setting their brushless to the "limited" mode? (mode 5 or 6) When in this mode, the blue LED is on to indicate that it's limited.


My friends with brushlesses have, and it pulsates real bad. Kinda like a rev limiter on a car. The only way they can slow them down is on there radio.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

On another note......

This weekend is our 7th Annual Cleveland Warm-ups. We're expecting a larger than normal crowd this weekend. We can pit up to 75 racers at this point with room for 75 more. If you have a table and chair you may want to bring it just in case.

Stadium will run as normal.
Our on-road warm-ups will run during the day on Saturday, and all day Sunday.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> On another note......
> 
> This weekend is our 7th Annual Cleveland Warm-ups. We're expecting a larger than normal crowd this weekend. We can pit up to 75 racers at this point with room for 75 more. If you have a table and chair you may want to bring it just in case.
> 
> ...



Ill be there, Cant wait!


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

Oh BTW Apple, I think Mike is a cheater. He is actually one of the most "hyper" guys I've ever met in the RC community... sorry, couldnt resist. apl

Mike[/QUOTE]


hope you guys can take a joke. but anyways mike h, dude, take youre riddelin, i never saw you cheat, somebody else did. the only thing that upset me was 2nd and 3rd place trucks tore me up before the first turn, i went from first to last. if i remember correctly, that was you and andrew. but hey, if you think talkin some smack is considered having a big ego, than W.E.
but the very bottomest line is, I HAD FUN!!! and thats what its all about. 
as for the brushless, i am nuetral, if brushless want to run with stock and they can prove their radio settings, than its ok. ill just run a 19 turn, lol


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Isn't that what we're all in this for to begin with...??

It's called the "Fun Factor" and ours has been rated a 10!!!


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

hey john, i still cant get my ringtones, you share? i want the siren


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Not a prob Apl, I'll have em Saturday, along with your t-shirt!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Also:

I received three phone calls from racers living in the Lansing area that will be racing oval this Friday evening. Might be a good time for some of you truck and sedan drivers to give running oval a shot and see how you do at it! Get there early as we may very well be crowded.


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

John Warner said:


> Not a prob Apl, I'll have em Saturday, along with your t-shirt!!


 i might even wear it, you never know. but honestly, i had a great time racing, it was good to see gerry houch and gene kubicki, and don schondlemeyer, sorry if i misspelled any names. these are guys ive raced with for long time. thats awsome. and i also had fun giving andrew just a little of his own medicine.


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

Well, I am heading up to Cleveland this Friday. Hope everything is sorting out ok up there. I'm rooming with Jesse if you guys haven't heard. I'll be at The Gate for practice. Unless it is closed and then I would go to Josh's track.

John.... was that house Seafoam green when you lived in it?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

eclipz95 said:


> Well, I am heading up to Cleveland this Friday. Hope everything is sorting out ok up there. I'm rooming with Jesse if you guys haven't heard. I'll be at The Gate for practice. Unless it is closed and then I would go to Josh's track.
> 
> John.... was that house Seafoam green when you lived in it?


Yep, rumor has you'll be in Jesse's room. When you're at the gate, tell Eric Jones I said hey! Seafoam Green.... that's definatly a Florida color, oh... and yes, it was! Did I hear you say you'd be buying me a drink at the bar at the Champs?? LoL!!


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

I didn't think you were going John. Sure i'll buy you a drink........ glass a water on the rocks? haha. It is a BRIGHT almost NEON Seafoam color. Very classy.

I switched cars as well......... Speedmerchant Rev 4 for 12th scale and Corally RDX for touring car. I ran the Rev 4 at the Worlds. It was great.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

You didn't think I was going? As long as I'm alive and able to walk I'll be there. Fred and Andrew are also going. I'm sharing my room with A.J., and Alex. Yep, A.J. is going once again. I've changed cars too. I'll be driving one of Damon Converse's new prototype "Low Center of Gravity" cars. It's pretty slick, you'll have to check it out!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I'll pass on the water.... I rather it be a whiskey & coke, beer stinks!


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

i suppose i could make that a whiskey and coke..... 

Damon has a car? Thats cool.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yes sir he sure does.... it's pretty sweet. Bring along some Superior stickers if you think about it. Seafoam green....... Yuck!!! I can't believe your living in Florida!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Calverts Extra & Coke please.


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

I got plenty of Superior Stickers. I'll bring them.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey Jeff, we'll see you next week.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

John Warner said:


> David, let me see if I can shed some lght on what's happening for ya.....
> 
> The brushless guy's trucks go TOO FAST and they can't control them. By doing this, they end up taking out the slower brushed truck in almost every corner. We can no longer accept the word of the driver that he has his or hers radio turned down to be more like stock. Could you imagine a bunch of novice drivers in the sedan class running let's say a 9 single against the rest of the stock motored cars. There would be carnage everywhere..... kinda like there is in the trucks!!


You just said it Mr. Warner-novice drivers- why is it that Mainly Clifford and David and get put in the faster A or B qualifiers each week? I have a simple way to solve this. Re-Shuffle after the first race then run two Qualifiers or Re-shuffle each round. In stead of getting stuck with abunch of people who can't drive for two rounds then shuffling around then getting one chance to have a "good run".Good Idea???? :thumbsup:


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

I really like that idea. Like always I turn my best lap in the main. My opinion on brushed and brushless. My preference for me is to run brushed but I like the challenge of running with the brushless guys.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

hey i am not sure i will be going to cleveland this year now. i lost my job yesterday, so i have a lot of stuff i need to get rid of.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Apl Hed said:


> Oh BTW Apple, I think Mike is a cheater. He is actually one of the most "hyper" guys I've ever met in the RC community... sorry, couldnt resist. apl
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...


Ok in the main,First of all you are a cheater cause you had a 19t.. I was the 3rd qualifer.. Andrew 2nd.. You were first... It was not me that took you out in the start cause I had the hole shot.. I'm thinkin it was andrew and 4th that took you out.. cause I had the lead for the first half a lap or so.. Cause if you remember right, after you was taken out, you jumped the board and just about ran into me as I was coming around the turn, I said something to you.. So in the first 10 sec of the race you had 2 counts of cheating going on.. The Wheelie off the line(cause of hot 19t) and jumping the board cuase you were mad you got taken out.. 

And not to mention, you made us all sit up on the drivers stand and wait an exta 10 min for your battery to peak.. You know if you would of had a STOCK motor you wouldn't of had to have full bat to finish race.. Oh but Pro-Match sponsered racer outa have good bats eh? even 80% charge with 19t should of had no prob making 5 min.. 

Now if I remember right, we're allowed 1 min grace? 

Anyway it really doesn't matter, It's over.. I won.. We all had a blast! I just wanted to clear some things up... And how do you figure I'm Hyper? sounds to me like you couldn't think of a better insult.. Think a lil harder next time apl..


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

*I'll be back this Saturday*

OK guys,
Calm down now...
As I've learned in my little experience racing RC cars, the heats are the heats, and a main is a main... Anything can happen. From bad start to crash in the 1st corner to getting hit in the last lap and broke...
Yes, it is a one race deal and you'd better love it...

Anyway, all of that will be gone next saturday, as *I'm back !!!:dude: :freak: *
You guys can fight for 2nd place. I will be flying around the track...

*Smack talk, did you just say smack talk?*
You bet ! I love it... It's adding so much fun and excitement to the races.
Let's keep it fair and let's keep the smack talk to a reasonable level...

On a more serious note, I hope this will bring some competition in truck. And just be aware I am ready to do my best. So hopefully, I will be fighting for the TQ, and I will "fairly" defend my position in the main...

Mike Champ


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

WoW!  :wave:


----------



## Chelle Lee (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey guys, new name here...no more Omega Pi


----------



## Chelle Lee (Nov 16, 2004)

All this smack talk, but can u guys back it up?????


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Chelle Lee said:


> All this smack talk, but can u guys back it up?????


Of course *NOT* Chelle!!! :freak: :dude:
A race is a race and *ANYBODY* that is racing can win the race... Everything can happen during a race... That's what makes it fun, challenging and interesting...

When I will be able to back up all my smack talk in RC, it will be time to find something else to do !!! LOL

CU Saturday,
Mike Champ (just a nickname, nothing to do with my capacity of winning races by the way...lol)


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

So,..... If I get a "Stock" brushless, can I run with the stock guys?  I would like to get a brushless and run with the stock guys but I do not want to win then be called a cheater because I ran the 5800.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Mike Champ:

Hi,

You should buy a sedan and race with us Saturday . I would love to run truck but I have other things going on Saturday nights (mostly work). I'll even have my son be a little easy on you. (you saw him run the white/blue/sliver/purple Stratus 2.0 when you were there last) while stadium is fun and lots of good drivers I'll have to stick to sedans due to work. stop by Wed night if you get a chance. or this weekend we'll be there.

Thanks

Dustin:

Hi,

you might be a little under powered with the 4300. at least in sedans a brushed motor could out run a 4300. besides a brushed motor isn't that hard to make fast. and if you want to run with the 5800's just buy a Reedy 19 turn hang some 767's and red springs and go!!!!

Thanks

BTW I'm not against brushless motors I would have one myself if they had a class in sedans that my son could run in.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

DaWrench said:


> ...........
> Dustin:
> 
> Hi,
> ...


I see you point but I am running truck. And my friend Eric Z, has the 5800 and the 4300. My Monster stock is well maintained and is fairly fast, and Eric is just a little faster with his 4300. I don't know what I am going to do.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Fred, 

If you will allow it I would like to get one of these to run in the stock class: http://www.teamnovak.com/products/MOTOR/ss4300.htm -That is the stock version. Let me know what you think.

Thanks,

-Dustin K.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Dustin said:


> Fred,
> 
> If you will allow it I would like to get one of these to run in the stock class: http://www.teamnovak.com/products/MOTOR/ss4300.htm -That is the stock version. Let me know what you think.
> 
> ...


Dustin, I think that is the way to go. The SS4300 is supposed to run more like a brushed stock motor. You could always add the SS5800 motor for $79.00 if you want to run in the mod class. Heck, I plan on getting a SS4300 motor myself.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Blueskid said:


> Ok in the main,First of all you are a cheater cause you had a 19t.. I was the 3rd qualifer.. Andrew 2nd.. You were first... It was not me that took you out in the start cause I had the hole shot.. I'm thinkin it was andrew and 4th that took you out.. cause I had the lead for the first half a lap or so.. Cause if you remember right, after you was taken out, you jumped the board and just about ran into me as I was coming around the turn, I said something to you.. So in the first 10 sec of the race you had 2 counts of cheating going on.. The Wheelie off the line(cause of hot 19t) and jumping the board cuase you were mad you got taken out.. etc. etc.


Sounds like you need Instant Replay! Where's ESPN when you need them? 

Do feuding drivers get sent to the big yellow bus?

And Mike Champ telling them to calm down???  :jest:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

knapster said:


> Dustin, I think that is the way to go. The SS4300 is supposed to run more like a brushed stock motor. You could always add the SS5800 motor for $79.00 if you want to run in the mod class. Heck, I plan on getting a SS4300 motor myself.



Sweet! Thats what I will get then. Thanks Fred. :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Mike Champ said:


> ........
> Hey Dustin, I see that you made the A-Main last WE. Good job !!!
> I guess you like it better when I'm not there... jk
> 
> ...


It was nice having an empty spot for the A-Main, but it is MUCH funner having you there! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Sweet! Thats what I will get then. Thanks Fred.


MAN, get the ss5800 u can trun it down!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

and as busch would say " u have a throttle not a ON/OFF switch "


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

kevinm said:


> And Mike Champ telling them to calm down???


Kevin,
I'm getting better you know... :jest: Yes, I used to be a little "loud" at the lazy marshalls when they were only around the track to look a the flies flying around (you know what I mean...) and not really watching their corner for about 15 secondes.
Now, I try to not crash at all, so I don't have to deal with them...:thumbsup: 

Mike


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

DaWrench said:


> Mike Champ:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


I have a sedan. I will be running it this WE. I did a lot of work on it actually the last couple days to set it up properly. I had that car for a year and I've just took the time last sunday to redo the shocks, replace broken and/or loose parts, figure out proper rollout, etc... 
We'll see what it does for me... I still have to drive it good enough if I want to be fast, and that is not an easy job for me... lol !!!

Anyway, I'll be at the track all day saturday.
CU there,:thumbsup: 
Mike


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

Blueskid said:


> Ok in the main,First of all you are a cheater cause you had a 19t.. I was the 3rd qualifer.. Andrew 2nd.. You were first... It was not me that took you out in the start cause I had the hole shot.. I'm thinkin it was andrew and 4th that took you out.. cause I had the lead for the first half a lap or so.. Cause if you remember right, after you was taken out, you jumped the board and just about ran into me as I was coming around the turn, I said something to you.. So in the first 10 sec of the race you had 2 counts of cheating going on.. The Wheelie off the line(cause of hot 19t) and jumping the board cuase you were mad you got taken out..
> 
> And not to mention, you made us all sit up on the drivers stand and wait an exta 10 min for your battery to peak.. You know if you would of had a STOCK motor you wouldn't of had to have full bat to finish race.. Oh but Pro-Match sponsered racer outa have good bats eh? even 80% charge with 19t should of had no prob making 5 min..
> 
> ...


 for the last time, i was joking with you, boy some people cant take a joke. got a guilty concience? also, its not good to charge youre battery half way, i wasnt worried about run time, ive got plenty, i was worried about hurting my battery. one more thing, i would wait 10 minutes for anybody if their battery wasnt peaked, even you mike. so i dont know what youre deal is, but dude, chill out, I WAS JOKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

BLUESKID said:


> The Wheelie off the line(cause of hot 19t)
> 
> by the way, i ran an old p2k at the whiteheads track today, and pulled wheelies. just fyi


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

"As the R/C World Turns......" nice ring to it for a TV show


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

John..... did Kevin Bacon stop out and run with you guys last weekend?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

eclipz95 said:


> John..... did Kevin Bacon stop out and run with you guys last weekend?


Yes. .


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

kewl, that is a friend from High School. He used to race a lot of Stadium with me.

Jeff


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Jeff: 

Hi,

coming up to the land of cold weather soon??????? where are you going to practice for Cleveland. heard you are running a RDX. Mini wants to see one (so I can buy ANOTHER sedan for him to play with) see you at Cleveland.

Kevin Beacon.......wow I remember him great stadium racer. and a great guy.

Mike Champ:

You stopped and taked to me Sunday. I was the guy with the mostly gray beard. working an a ETC3/B.M.I. chassis while working on a Xray. just follow Mini around and you'll get fast. and if you need any help just stop by.

Apl Hed:

Hi,

I guess we should of stayed to see what's all the fuss was about. Mini wanted to but I was in need of my meds. as for trucks wheeling off the line in stock. we have motors that will carry the front wheels down the long straight at Vicksberg in the dirt..just ask Apl. and guys this is supposed to be for FUN yes I know tempers flair during the moment. I know mine does (that's what I get from being a canuk) ask Apl. he knows. as for waiting for a person to charge a battery pack up. we did this at Lansing last year for lots of people myself inculded. and yes running a partily charged pack is BAD.reallyBAD for the pack. to the point of killing a good pack. of GP's (2nd and 3rd gen). I know I have done this. it's worst that dead shorting without traying first.

(now that I stuck my nose in where it wasn't supposed to be start smackin).

Apl.....hope to see you Wed. 

Mike C ......same here

well I'm off to build another sedan for testing the mods on the B.M.I. chassis Mini might be running at Cleveland.

Thanks


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

DaWrench said:


> Mike Champ:
> You stopped and taked to me Sunday. I was the guy with the mostly gray beard. working an a ETC3/B.M.I. chassis while working on a Xray. just follow Mini around and you'll get fast. and if you need any help just stop by.
> 
> Apl.....hope to see you Wed.
> Mike C ......same here


You will sure see me this saturday asking you questions about setup on the TC3  . I am in the mood of setting it up to be able to have "driving mistakes only due to the driver", not because a loose broken part is reacting differently in different corners, if you know what I mean... I think it is time for me to see what I can do with a sedan... (Personal challenge I guess...)

As far as following mini (aka Jason, right ?), I don't think I can quite do that yet, not before couple years (at least) I would say... But I'll try my best for sure... And It's going to be fun for sure...

This WE is going to be a blast!!!
Hope to see you there on saturday too (as I like racing with people like you at the track...)

Mike Champ :thumbsup:


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Mike:

Hi,

We'll be there tonight. mostly working on setups for our Xray. I will bring a TC3 along for you to look at as run a B.M.I. chassis in stock.
Saturday is looking good also. again we will be working with the Xray but I will answer any Q's I can about the TC3. and yes Mini's real name is Jason. Mini is his nickname at most tracks.

Thanks

BTW: is the track opening up around 5pm again?????????


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Mike - It was just too easy. I couldn't resist. :devil:


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Tim
Thanks for the tip, Jason fixed me up!
Ken


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Mr. Marcy, I have been told by Mr. XLB that you have small cooling fans that work great for cooling brushless speed controls and motors. Is this true? And do you happen to have any for sale? If so how much and when could I get one? E-mail me please. 

Eric


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

http://www.hobbyshopper.com/extras.html


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Mr. Marcy, I have been told by Mr. XLB that you have small cooling fans that work great for cooling brushless speed controls and motors. Is this true? And do you happen to have any for sale? If so how much and when could I get one? E-mail me please.
> 
> Eric



Eric,

You have a TC4, why not buy the TC4 air "induction" system? Im not sure if its available YET thow.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*MR.BILL * 
Registered User Join Date: May 2002
Posts: 75 


*Indoor Champs 2004 * 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Just A Note please Stay Out Of The Ballroom On Tueday,so That The Track Can Be Done On Time For Wed . Any One Caught With A Car On The Track Before I Give The Ok To Start Practice = Pack Your Bag See You In Two Year, Zero Tolerance _


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

US Indoor Champs Bodies 

QUOTED: 
I talked to Mr.Bill this morning regarding sedan bodies for this years event. He told me he had recieved some requests from racers who hoped they could compete using the PROTOform "Nemesis" body #1473. Since the body fits within the basic "framework" of ROAR/IFMAR body rules (other than the funky name) he had already given it the thumbs up. It will definitely be legal for the Champs. Nemesis bodies will be for sale at the track too. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred will be glad to hear that!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

S.Stew said:


> Eric,
> 
> You have a TC4, why not buy the TC4 air "induction" system? Im not sure if its available YET thow.


I already have one ordered, but it only directs air to the motor, not the ESC. I was going to expiriment with both.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Jesse:

Hi,

Thanks for posting about the Nemesis body. we tried one..... Mini is still thinking about it. I'll let you know about Toledo still not sure.

Thanks


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

knapster said:


> Dustin, I think that is the way to go. The SS4300 is supposed to run more like a brushed stock motor. You could always add the SS5800 motor for $79.00 if you want to run in the mod class. Heck, I plan on getting a SS4300 motor myself.


Cool. :thumbsup: I think we should put this in "stone" so if I get one, people won't change there minds then stick me in the Mod class. If that happend then I wouldv'e bought the 4300 when I my as well bought the 5800 for the mod class. Personally, when I get my 4300 system, I will set it to go no faster than I am now for the stock class.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

*ESC fans*



hankster said:


> http://www.hobbyshopper.com/extras.html


Ever notice how "Hankster" and "huckster" look similar? :jest: 

The fan I'm currently using came from:
www.digi-key.com

They've got many different sizes, and a fairly good "search engine" to help you find what you're looking for. The one I'm using is part #259-1132-ND, rated at 6.6CFM (cubic feet per minute) and is 40mm square by 10mm deep for $6.85 (or $4.85 if you buy 10). Since the brushless gets such good "gas mileage", I didn't worry about how many watts it used, just bought a big one to get the most cooling. According to Novak, the ESC is good for over 200 degrees, the motor shuts off around 170, so I moved my fan to the motor. Actually, since it probably isn't 80+ degrees indoors, you might not need a fan at all.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Reason I'm asking is cuz when I was running my TC4 with the brushless, I was running a 31/100 and it shut off at 6 minutes. Granted we only race for 5 but I want a setup that will run until the battery croaks. You get my meaning...


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Dustin said:


> Cool. :thumbsup: I think we should put this in "stone" so if I get one, people won't change there minds then stick me in the Mod class. If that happend then I wouldv'e bought the 4300 when I my as well bought the 5800 for the mod class. Personally, when I get my 4300 system, I will set it to go no faster than I am now for the stock class.


So Dustin, why do you want to have a brushless system then ?
Just curious, as if I was baying a brushless system, it will be to be able to have as much power as a pretty good mod motor, but without the maintenance...
To run stock (espacially when I am cutting your com until the end of the indoor season...) I just don't see the point... 

Mike


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Mike Champ said:


> So Dustin, why do you want to have a brushless system then ?
> Just curious, as if I was baying a brushless system, it will be to be able to have as much power as a pretty good mod motor, but without the maintenance...
> To run stock (espacially when I am cutting your com until the end of the indoor season...) I just don't see the point...
> 
> Mike


i will give u 9 reason and i will prolly think of more later


1) dont have to buy brushes
2)dont have to get a com cut
3)u can use cheaper batts
4) dont have to buy a new motor again
5) faster (when u want to be)
6)dont have to buy a comm lathe
7) dont have to break in motors
8)and u put it in ur truck/sedan and forget about touching it
9) cheaper all to gather in the long run


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

WoW...  

I seen where somebody found their way over to Trinity's website, and the Champs thread!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Mike Champ said:


> So Dustin, why do you want to have a brushless system then ?
> Just curious, as if I was baying a brushless system, it will be to be able to have as much power as a pretty good mod motor, but without the maintenance...
> To run stock (espacially when I am cutting your com until the end of the indoor season...) I just don't see the point.......
> 
> Mike


Urrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrh  :roll: . Honestly,..I do not know what I am going to do. I love the idea of brushless and want to get one. But, I like to run in the stock class where there are more people. I would get the 4300, but I can just tone the 5800 down. And if we put brushless and stock back together, and say I bought a 5800 and started winning,.......even if I had it turned down to like a brushed motor people would still wine and complain. Personally, I do not have a problem with brushed and brushless being together, I mean.........look at the race results and see were I am with a brushed motor and see where others are with brushless..........competition is fairly close.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> WoW...
> 
> I seen where somebody found their way over to Trinity's website, and the Champs thread!! :thumbsup:


Yeah, I seen that too.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Word has it that we'll have some oval trucks at the track tomorrow night.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Friday... Saturday... Sunday... Monday... Tuesday... Gone!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Word has it that we'l' have some oval trucks at the track tomorrow night.


Oh, you mean some of the racers from the Lansing area??
Yeah, I think I heard that somewhere!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Oh, you mean some of the racers from the Lansing area??
> Yeah, I think I heard that somewhere!!


The last time I seen the truck guy's in Lansing they seemed to be a fast bunch.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yep, maybe some of OUR truck guy's should come out and see how they compare.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Unless of course our guy's are chick-en!!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i would but u cought me on a friday that i can't make it


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> i will give u 9 reason and i will prolly think of more later
> 
> 
> 1) dont have to buy brushes
> ...


YEA.......DAWGIE.........HMMMMMM I might get one,OH I already have one. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Yep, maybe some of OUR truck guy's should come out and see how they compare.


Not going SAT., Clifford burned up his brushless,willbe racing in G.R. this weekend JOHN!!!! :wave:


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

David Washburn said:


> i will give u 9 reason and i will prolly think of more later
> 
> 1) dont have to buy brushes TRUE - But can't tune it either...
> 2) dont have to get a com cut TRUE - But you don't have any improvement during a race day...
> ...





TOYMINATOR said:


> Not going SAT., *Clifford burned up his brushless*,willbe racing in G.R. this weekend JOHN!!!!


So, where is the fun of having a RC car, if you have no maintenance or improvements to make on it ???  
I'll stay with my stock, and we'll see by the end of the season how many times a brushless can take TQ in "stock" truck...

Mike


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

mike champ said:


> 7) dont have to break in motors TRUE - Is it that hard???


I dunno Mike, its pretty hard to let my motor run for 300 seconds. I find it very Labor intensive to press that button on my pulsar.  :lol:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

After all.... you _could_ get a blister on your finger!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I was checking my "stock" options this evening to see
which one will pay the biggest dividends this weekend!

Think I'll even break out some new "Power Modules" as well.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Ive got a new "share" coming for saturday.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

How in the world do you burn up a brushless?! They've got thermal overload protection. The only way I can think of is if there was "operator error", and he shmucked the wiring.

I can see splitting them this weekend because of the Cleveland race, but after that, just put me in a race. Don't care if they are split or not.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Mike Champ said:


> So, where is the fun of having a RC car, if you have no maintenance or improvements to make on it ???
> I'll stay with my stock, and we'll see by the end of the season how many times a brushless can take TQ in "stock" truck...
> 
> Mike


It was his OWN fault NOT the brushless, I have changed the bearings in mine once, 5 min. and $14 and that is it. It has run flawless for well over 100 batterys. :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> I dunno Mike, its pretty hard to let my motor run for 300 seconds. I find it very Labor intensive to press that button on my pulsar.  :lol:



thats not what im saying, me and dustin dont have chargers that will break in motor and we dont have comm lathes so we have to walk around and find someone who is not busy that will cut our comm then we have to do the same to find someone to break in the motor. :dude:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Mike Champ said:


> So, where is the fun of having a RC car, if you have no maintenance or improvements to make on it ???
> I'll stay with my stock, and we'll see by the end of the season how many times a brushless can take TQ in "stock" truck...
> 
> Mike



Good point...........................I AM CONFUSED WHAT TO DO!!! :roll:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Good point...........................I AM CONFUSED WHAT TO DO!!! :roll:




see dustin i dont get u, i talk to u last night and u said that the big reason why u wanted it was so u did have to worry about matince and trying to get it to go fast.


another question: Do u know john kerry?


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

David Washburn said:


> thats not what im saying, me and dustin dont have chargers that will break in motor and we dont have comm lathes so we have to walk around and find someone who is not busy that will cut our comm then we have to do the same to find someone to break in the motor. :dude:


As Fred will say :
***I have always felt that the best part 
of our hobby are the relationships built 
on competition and shared goals.***

Just come and see me anytime and I'll cut your comm...
I would be glad to help anybody to have FUN or to get excited about a freshly cut brushed motor...:thumbsup: 

CU saturday.
Mike :wave:


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

what time are we starting tomarrow, and sunday morming?
if we have so many people coming are we starting earlier?

it si still looking like i will not be going to cleveland. the job search is not going too well.

if i end up not going , john will you pick up my motors, and maybe some parts from the schumacker guys?

i think i will try to do more of the crl races insted.

see you all tomarrow.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Jeff,

I'll pick your stuff up, no problem. However, there is a problem with you running the CRL since that series will not be run this year. Keith announced it's done a week or so ago.


----------



## Chelle Lee (Nov 16, 2004)

You guys are all a bunch of whiners...you complain about having to break in a motor, or get someone to turn it cuz u can't afford a lathe....HELLO!!!! I have to do all that, and I don't know how to do any of it...but becuz we have such great people at the track, I can always find someone willing to take a few minutes and help me out...all u have to do is ask, I can almost guarentee that you will get help everytime. And as far as being able to afford a lathe, use the money you'd spend on ur brushless, and buy one, you can buy a used one for fairly cheap. Someone from the track would probably even help you learn how to use it. 
Regardless, stop the whining about brushless vs. brushed...Fred has spoken, they will be seperated until further notice, so either u run one or u don't. 
Enough already.....that's why this country has so much problems...we need a female in charge..... :lol:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i not saying that i cant find someone to do it, im saying it is a hassle


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't know, I'm thinking about just getting a GT7 and staying brushed.


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Chelle Lee said:


> You guys are all a bunch of whiners...you complain about having to break in a motor, or get someone to turn it cuz u can't afford a lathe....HELLO!!!! I have to do all that, and I don't know how to do any of it...but becuz we have such great people at the track, I can always find someone willing to take a few minutes and help me out...all u have to do is ask, I can almost guarentee that you will get help everytime. And as far as being able to afford a lathe, use the money you'd spend on ur brushless, and buy one, you can buy a used one for fairly cheap. Someone from the track would probably even help you learn how to use it.
> Regardless, stop the whining about brushless vs. brushed...Fred has spoken, they will be seperated until further notice, so either u run one or u don't.
> Enough already.....that's why this country has so much problems...we need a female in charge..... :lol:


Well I will agree on the first point.You guys realy need to stop with the I want to run brushless in the stock class crap.I am sick of wineing.The guys with the brushless are amlost always at the bottom of the mains,Why would you want one,to go slower?That second point you had I dont agree with chelly.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hey me jason busch and clifford will be there tonight to run oval truck


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm currently running a brushless cuz I'm tired of "normal" motors right now. I'm also using it as a learning tool to help my driving... Insert joke here... I want to get my driving to where I want it before I start working on or replacing my brushed motors.


And I will STILL run wherever I'm put!


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

DamageIncRacing said:


> I'm currently running a brushless cuz I'm tired of "normal" motors right now. I'm also using it as a learning tool to help my driving... :tongue: ... I want to get my driving to where I want it before I start working on or replacing my brushed motors.
> 
> 
> And I will STILL run wherever I'm put!


Joke inserted.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

THPPPPPPPPPPPPPT!  :devil: :tongue:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I do not know if I will go brushless or not. I would like to go brushless, but then again, I am doing great with brushed,.....why switch? Besides I have a JR XR2 AM radio on #2:yellow. So in other words, I glitch a LOT. I don't know........I think I need a new radio more.


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

I can't wait to race with you guys and gals tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)

Well be waitin for yha jimmy!


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey John W. have you found anything out about my Roar membership yet.
Thanks,
Ted


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Ted, not as of yet. It seems that Kenny B. is missing in action again.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Dustin said:


> I do not know if I will go brushless or not. I would like to go brushless, but then again, I am doing great with brushed,.....why switch? Besides I have a JR XR2 AM radio on #2:yellow. So in other words, I glitch a LOT. I don't know........I think I need a new radio more.


the glitch is in your MOTOR!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

TOYMINATOR said:


> It was his OWN fault NOT the brushless, I have changed the bearings in mine once, 5 min. and $14 and that is it. It has run flawless for well over 100 batterys. :thumbsup:


well my brushless was extremly fast for two heats,then I plugged it in for the 3RD and nothing. It is SMOKED!!!!!!!well it is a first generation and has not ever had a problem till now I'll send it back to novak for service they will treat me right. They are exellent for service. :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> I do not know if I will go brushless or not. I would like to go brushless, but then again, I am doing great with brushed,.....why switch? Besides I have a JR XR2 AM radio on #2:yellow. So in other words, I glitch a LOT. I don't know........I think I need a new radio more.




when i say that u should get a radio u alway say u never glitch or have a problem


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

That was the main reason I switch from am to fm. I don't have a glitching problem anymore. Knock on wood!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok. I am going to just get a JR XS3 pro radio. If I get a brushless I will wait because within a year or so Novak is going to come out with a new "racing" brushless motor system,.......or in other words it is supposed to have drag brake settings, full smooth programs;( no pulsing in differnent modes), ect....ect.....When they come out with this then I will consider getting brushless. Until then Monster Stock's will do me just fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

TOYMINATOR said:


> the glitch is in your MOTOR!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:


Jason.........I hope your kidding.......you have to be kidding.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

"Great Lakes Racers Club" Indoor 04' 
11-20-2004 


Best Heat Lap/Time for SEDAN STOCK: 
Nate Oppenhuizen with 23/5:03.19

-- SEDAN STOCK - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 7 23 5:07.98 Nate Oppenhuizen 
2 3 22 5:04.94 Mike Dombrowski 
3 6 21 5:13.62 Brian Wightman 
4 5 12 3:03.99 Tim Horton 

-- SEDAN STOCK - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 22 5:09.66 Colin Meekhof 
2 4 4 0:49.50 Matt Wightman 
3 8 2 0:19.04 Ben VanDoorn 
Best Heat Lap/Time for SEDAN PRO-STOCK: 
Jason XLB with 30/5:07.43

-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 30 5:07.90 Larry Oppenhuizen 
2 6 29 5:05.86 APL-HED 
3 3 29 5:07.22 Jesse Holman 
4 7 28 5:06.29 Tim Brink 
5 5 27 5:09.44 Damon Converse 
6 4 3 0:37.38 Jason XLB 

-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 7 29 5:01.69 Sean Bain 
2 6 28 5:03.71 Pete Gamagio 
3 4 28 5:09.23 Eric Kelly 
4 5 28 5:18.45 AJ Warner 
5 9 27 5:08.36 Brad Baker 
6 3 27 5:09.04 Jeff Hirdes 
-- SEDAN PRO-STOCK - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 28 5:01.08 Fred Knapp 
2 6 28 5:08.91 Andrew Knapp 
3 8 27 5:07.25 Mike Champ 
4 4 27 5:09.93 John Warner 
5 1 26 5:00.73 Michael Robertson 
-- 5 --- DNS --- Steven Stewart 
Best Heat Lap/Time for 12TH SCALE: 
Mike Murray with 47/8:03.89

-- 12TH SCALE - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 48 8:09.78 Tom Heys 
2 6 46 8:00.03 Mike Murray 
3 7 45 8:05.60 James Brink 
4 3 43 8:12.98 Michael Robertson 
5 5 37 8:01.62 Mike Howe 
-- 1 --- DNS --- Jason Veldkamp


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

For those of US going to Cleveland, here's OUR weather forecast.....  

_Wednesday_. Mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of showers. Breezy with highs in the lower 50s.

_Wednesday night_. Mostly cloudy and brisk. A chance of rain or snow showers. Lows in the mid 30s. Chance of precipitation 30 percent.

_Thanksgiving day_. Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of snow. Brisk with highs in the upper 30s.

_Thursday night_. Mostly cloudy with a chance of flurries. Brisk with lows in the upper 20s.

_Friday_. Partly cloudy. Highs around 40.

_Friday night_. Partly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of snow showers. Lows in the upper 20s.

_Saturday_. Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of snow showers. Highs around 40. 

Friday looks good though!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Jason.........I hope your kidding.......you have to be kidding.



Motors cause radio noise that cause clitches.


Excuse me, Poorly built motors cause radio noise that cause clitches. Put some caps on ur motor and it should take care of it. If that doesnt do it, get it cut (Come see me, i can do it if u need) and check the brushes.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> Motors cause radio noise that cause clitches.
> 
> 
> Excuse me, Poorly built motors cause radio noise that cause clitches. Put some caps on ur motor and it should take care of it. If that doesnt do it, get it cut (Come see me, i can do it if u need) and check the brushes.


Brush bounce or a dirty,arked com. are the main problems.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

John Warner said:


> For those of US going to Cleveland, here's OUR weather forecast.....
> 
> _Wednesday_. Mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of showers. Breezy with highs in the lower 50s. etc., etc. ...


Funny, I thought it was an INDOOR race.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> Motors cause radio noise that cause clitches.
> 
> 
> Excuse me, Poorly built motors cause radio noise that cause clitches. Put some caps on ur motor and it should take care of it. If that doesnt do it, get it cut (Come see me, i can do it if u need) and check the brushes.


Then I probebly just need new brushes, because my comm is cutt every week.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Eric Z. I see you looking around out there. Check your P.M. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

:devil:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## erik z (Nov 14, 2004)

its not the motor that wins the race its the driver so quit bitchin which is better i love the low maitnence and reverse for practice but if you are stuck in the past then go brushed


----------



## erik z (Nov 14, 2004)

oh ya what about epic binary stock motors are they gona be run in seperate class too i run the brushless 4300 system and isnt any faster then a epic binary.lets get back on track here isnt it suposed to be losi vs. associated not brushed vs brushless??!!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

erik z said:


> oh ya what about epic binary stock motors are they gona be run in seperate class too i run the brushless 4300 system and isnt any faster then a epic binary.lets get back on track here isnt it suposed to be losi vs. associated not brushed vs brushless??!!!


Yeah!! _*Go LOSI!!!!!*_  :devil: :hat:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

erik z said:


> oh ya what about epic binary stock motors are they gona be run in seperate class too i run the brushless 4300 system and isnt any faster then a epic binary.lets get back on track here isnt it suposed to be losi vs. associated not brushed vs brushless??!!!


The epic Binary falls under the catagory of "stock" despite the fact that it has 4 magents. Epic also has the Binary "Roar" stock that only has two, so its legal.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Ya know whats so funny.....

It seems you can't make everybody/anybody happy anymore. When we didn't change it people complained, when we did change it people complained. I wished you guy's would make up your minds one way or the other. Would it make everybody happy if we just ran everything all together..... Mod/brushed/brushless/foam/rubber??


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I guess we'll go back to running brushed and brushless together if that's what the majority wants.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred.......... Here's the reminder you asked for........ FISH


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Dustin said:


> Yeah!! _*Go LOSI!!!!!*_ :




oh real mature dustin :jest: :jest: :jest:


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

erik z said:


> its not the motor that wins the race its the driver so quit bitchin which is better i love the low maitnence and reverse for practice but if you are stuck in the past then go brushed


Right ON!!!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Fo shizzle my nizzle.


----------



## erik z (Nov 14, 2004)

STOCK BRUSHLESS MOTORS

3. Approved stock Brushless Motors must conform to the technical specifications in Rule 1 above except will use a stator wind of no less than 10 1/2 continuous turns per slot which is equivalent to a existing ROAR legal 27 turn stock motor. A minimum inductance reading can be used to tech the stock motors. Ball bearings are allowed. this is from roar website novak 4300 not 5800 applies here


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm gonna get the 5800.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Ya know whats so funny.....
> 
> It seems you can't make everybody/anybody happy anymore. When we didn't change it people complained, when we did change it people complained. I wished you guy's would make up your minds one way or the other. Would it make everybody happy if we just ran everything all together..... Mod/brushed/brushless/foam/rubber??




where was i at , did i miss the club "VOTE"


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

John Warner said:


> Ya know whats so funny.....
> 
> It seems you can't make everybody/anybody happy anymore. When we didn't change it people complained, when we did change it people complained. I wished you guy's would make up your minds one way or the other. Would it make everybody happy if we just ran everything all together..... Mod/brushed/brushless/foam/rubber??


*I guess we'll go back to running brushed and brushless together if that's what the majority wants.*


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

erik z said:


> STOCK BRUSHLESS MOTORS
> 
> 3. Approved stock Brushless Motors must conform to the technical specifications in Rule 1 above except will use a stator wind of no less than 10 1/2 continuous turns per slot which is equivalent to a existing ROAR legal 27 turn stock motor. A minimum inductance reading can be used to tech the stock motors. Ball bearings are allowed. this is from roar website novak 4300 not 5800 applies here


does that mean 4300's can be ran in stock? :thumbsup:


----------



## erik z (Nov 14, 2004)

dustin if you do get the 5800 you can always turn down the epa like they do in touring cars


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Jason,

Are you getting a 4300 or sticking with your 5800?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

TOYMINATOR said:


> does that mean 4300's can be ran in stock? :thumbsup:




i would say that it does :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


(thats my uncounted vote)


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Ya know whats so funny.....
> 
> It seems you can't make everybody/anybody happy anymore. When we didn't change it people complained, when we did change it people complained. I wished you guy's would make up your minds one way or the other. Would it make everybody happy if we just ran everything all together..... Mod/brushed/brushless/foam/rubber??


Well, I guess we could. It would make sign-up and the computer work easy.
Heck, We could just call it a free for all race. Is that what Tony is doing over at his track.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

erik z said:


> dustin if you do get the 5800 you can always turn down the epa like they do in touring cars



or stick it in sportsman mode
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## erik z (Nov 14, 2004)

dustin did i tell ya my 5800 took a poop on me tuesday its at novak now but my 4300 still workin great


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

So which one should I get?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

knapster said:


> Well, I guess we could. It would make sign-up and the computer work easy.
> Heck, We could just call it a free for all race. Is that what Tony is doing over at his track.



no he put us in class to start with insted of puting brushless where he feels


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

knapster said:


> Well, I guess we could. It would make sign-up and the computer work easy.
> Heck, We could just call it a free for all race. Is that what Tony is doing over at his track.


would Brushless Monster Trucks also run in this class? :jest:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

David Washburn said:


> no he put us in class to start with insted of puting brushless where he feels


He put us in class to start?? You mean you have to go to school first?


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Dustin said:


> So which one should I get?


----------



## erik z (Nov 14, 2004)

i ran my stampede in stadium before was really fun to run over the little guys :lol:


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

erik z said:


> i ran my stampede in stadium before was really fun to run over the little guys :lol:


Kind of like running over a Mini T with a T4!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

David Washburn said:


> no he put us in class to start with insted of puting brushless where he feels


Try again.... ya lost me


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Oh, I got it now, Drivers training!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Knapster......PM


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Looked at it.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

David......... PLEASE explain what you meant by this.....
"no he put us in class to start with insted of puting brushless where he feels"


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

no what i mean is, he said you are running in mod truck, insted of saying you will run where ever i feel like puting u or u will run in your own class depending on how many people wined about brushless


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

So when you were ask if you will be running in the mod class what did you say?


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

I would say run the brushless with the stock, but make it so they have to have the limiter turned down to a stock setting and tech them after the race to make sure they are turned down, end of arguement. 
sounds like it would be fair to me. 
just my .02
A.C.E.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

David Washburn said:


> no what i mean is, he said you are running in mod truck, instead of saying you will run where ever i feel like puting you or u will run in your own class depending on how many people wined about brushless


Isn't that the same thing?? Didn't he put you where he felt like it? I don't see the difference.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

knapster said:


> So when you were ask if you will be running in the mod class what did you say?



that that was ok but he did say well today you will run here next week u will run here and the following it will depend on how i feel


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Isn't that the same thing?? Didn't he put you where he felt like it? I don't see the difference.




no he actually asked other RACERS where we should run, kinda like a club should


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I ran my brushless SS5800 all summer long and when I signed you and was ask if I would be running the stock or mod class, I always said Mod class. I ran with
9, 10, 11 and 12 turn motors.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

David Washburn said:


> no he actually asked other RACERS where we should run, kinda like a club should


David....
We also ask the other racers, "like a club should" and we always get mixed answers. Oh, and just so you know... They are NOT a club, they are a for profit business. We are, and have been a club registered with the state of Michigan since 1993. We are what is known as a 501-C3. Our corporate legal name is "West Michigan R/C Racers Club, inc. We use the Great Lakes Racers Club name as a "DBA".

Not that it matters one way or the other, I Just thought you should know.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

David Washburn said:


> that that was ok but he did say well today you will run here next week u will run here and the following it will depend on how i feel


In the quote above you stated that it depends on how tony feels which seems to be ok with you and in the quote below you say instead of saying you will run where ever if feel like puting you which is not ok. Whats up with that?


David Washburn said:


> no what i mean is, he said you are running in mod truck, insted of saying you will run where ever i feel like puting u or u will run in your own class depending on how many people wined about brushless.


----------



## bustedparts (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

If it were up to me I'd close this thread and start a new one. At the track nothing is ever said about this matter, Its only on this thread. If you guys want to talk about it lets do it at the track.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> If it were up to me I'd close this thread and start a new one. At the track nothing is ever said about this matter, Its only on this thread. If you guys want to talk about it lets do it at the track.


Just like a Toyota commercial.... You got it!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

New thread is located here...... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=96193

Grand Rapids Racing at GLRC!


----------

